# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori V - - - Part 15



## Tazmo (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Chloe (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Jun 13, 2013)

First post


----------



## 민찬영 (Jun 13, 2013)

*re-subscribing*


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 13, 2013)

first pageeeeeee yes.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jun 13, 2013)

Dammit Chloe I was so close.

New thread party!


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 13, 2013)

Does anyone know how long T-ara N4 are performing in the States for?

TO celebrate the first page.. :


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Who cares?

They failed.


----------



## Austin (Jun 13, 2013)

gdi       chloe


----------



## lucky (Jun 13, 2013)

first post            .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 13, 2013)

posting this just bc jieun's voice


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2013)

Ugh Exo are gonna win MuBank by default simply because they released their shite song on a good week. Even though their weekly position was around 14 or something and SM sold both Chinese and Kor ver albums as one. I hate this group more now. A group with zero relevance will win something that even CNB could only win once and they actually had a hit.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Then exotics are going to say they're talented.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 13, 2013)

lbr last week was a generally non competitive week.

this week all the real big leagues came back. Nell, Sistar, Ivy, AS. Beast this weekend too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2013)

Exactly. if they're such a force then try your luck against Sistar, see how they sink your bulk buying ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2013)

Also Sistar are doing really well, on Instiz realtime all top three slots are of Sistar songs.


----------



## Austin (Jun 13, 2013)

Wolf          >you


----------



## Sansa (Jun 13, 2013)

Worst photoshop ever?


----------



## lucky (Jun 13, 2013)

first post                 .


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfWFqoJiy90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxYSGuYuezE[/YOUTUBE]

God awful song.

Entertaining video, not Gangnamstyle 2013 though.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5za927BzxVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Worst photoshop ever?



Giving me some Mischa Barton vibes


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah looks like a love child of Mischa and Rachel Bilson


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh my god After School's debut stage  Holy shit, I didn't think they would be able to recreate the pole dancing live but damn, I'm like ridiculously impressed now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Zach (Jun 14, 2013)

Afterschool

>Names a song First Love
>Pole Dances

That was a lucky first love


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2013)

the technicality of the performance is astounding

I thought they would make mistake after mistake especially the ending where 2 girls on 1 pole

then again I've never been in a strip club so the fuck would I know


----------



## Chloe (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2013)

Exo won!!

Omg the most hardworking rookies, my tears..


----------



## Austin (Jun 14, 2013)

Exo teh         besto


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

Lol two shit comebacks. Hardworking my ass. Regardless their song is still a flop.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2013)

I haven't listened to the album but I've seen some posts claiming it's the best album ever. Is it really decent at least?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2013)

This sums up their career's


----------



## Austin (Jun 14, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I haven't listened to the album but I've seen some posts claiming it's the best album ever. Is it really decent at least?



It's Exo's best album, If Let Out The Beast was the title song they would have deserved all the praise they are getting imo.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Exo won!!
> 
> Omg the most hardworking rookies, my tears..



Srs?

Why are they winning things they don't deserve?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

> I haven't listened to the album but I've seen some posts claiming it's the best album ever. Is it really decent at least?



It's bland and vanilla like most SM releases. Just imagine every generic boy band song sung by the likes of One Direction and DBSK. And that's an album for you.

Not even saying it's bad but if you're gonna hype an album as the best evar, then it should be atleast interesting.


----------



## Austin (Jun 14, 2013)

This just proves a good fan base counts for something. 

If your precious cnblue had better fans, then maybe they would get somewhere.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

> This just proves a good fan base counts for something.
> 
> If your precious cnblue had better fans, then maybe they would get somewhere.



Lol Cnblue are doing pretty well for themselves.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2013)

Cnblue won more than Exo and against Soshi  so why you bringing them up here. And they are on a pretty successful world tour

Exo is just basically proof that releasing in a slow release week and having a crazy fandom will win you awards. If it was released just a week later there was no way they would've won, especially since Sistar, AS, Ivy and Nell are occupying the top spots on the charts


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Exotics probably buy 5 and 6 albums each.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm really glad for AS, they deserve it. The stamina needed for those lives is ridiculous.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2013)

Tbh I think AS had a better comeback than Sistar even tho Sistar had the better song. Bora & Dasom are really dragging while AS' weaker members (Juyeon/Uie) are actually much better performers than they were previously


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

Hust my set is for you.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2013)

I thought you said that you find her quite bland too.



Get an Ara set :33


----------



## Sansa (Jun 14, 2013)

Bora is so pretty.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2013)

Bora should go join rainbow or A pink or maybe start touring in Japan and doing her own jpop 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcm1mO7YXPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jun 14, 2013)

Austin would be the guy that tried to jump on the stage


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

Her face is still too cute/bland but can't lie that her legs are amazing. I wanted an AS or Sistar set and well I saw this on my tumblr and thought it looked nice lol. Still not a big fan of her I guess. But this is kpop, we change so quickly.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2013)

Zach said:


> Austin would be the guy that tried to jump on the stage



I won't lie, I might try to kidnap her Taeyeon style


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

I love Ara but I could never choose in HV, Lime and Alice are so gorgeous too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

Adachi was in love with Bora too.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2013)

Rap monster should give his name to Bora 



Ennoea said:


> I love Ara but I could never choose in HV, Lime and Alice are so gorgeous too.



Lol yeah I get what you mean, they're all so likable. 

I love how Ara and Alice eyefuck each other every chance they get


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2013)

They're so pretty. Easily one of the best looking groups. Pledis needs to be smart, get them something unique and cutesy and they'll easily blow up. They have the talent and looks.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUF5wQQpLHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> They're so pretty. Easily one of the best looking groups. Pledis needs to be smart, get them something unique and cutesy and they'll easily blow up. They have the talent and looks.


Sometimes I forget they're from Pledis lol. I dunno about the company man, they are debuting another group when HV and Nu'est are still rookies, even big companies don't do that.


The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUF5wQQpLHU[/YOUTUBE]



Comeback of the year so far


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2013)

HV is a weird group because it's a joint group by Pledis & an acting company, so it's not Pledis making the executive decisions alone.

the thing is they've gotten pretty good composers, Would You Like Some Tea were written by the guys who wrote Ailee's Heaven & Orange Caramel's Lipstick.

pledis should've just debuted Nu'est as part of 17 or something bc honestly... Nu'est lacks that spark and they are losing fans unlike other groups who debuted along with them like Vixx, BTOB, etc.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 15, 2013)

2. [+437, -10] I don't really care. She's actually quite talented if you consider the fact that even in her underwear she isn't getting a reaction out of my dick. 

8. [+209, -25] She could perform stark naked and I wouldn't get horny....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVLJp3viFuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jun 15, 2013)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVLJp3viFuI[/YOUTUBE]



My goddesspek


----------



## Chloe (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Nana's perfect legs.

Oh my god


----------



## Zach (Jun 16, 2013)

Hard work right there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)

Barefoot Friends is kinda interesting to watch.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2013)

Exo won again lol

What I fear the most is that, it can only get worse from here. One year in and already labeled as the most annoying fandom and they're gona rob so many people of their deserving trophies.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)

remember when everyone hated ELFs?

yea exotic are the new elfs for sure. possibly even worse than elfs.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2013)

It seems like majority of the Elf fandom just shifted over to Exo lol

So Barefoot friends is actually good? might give it a shot. KHD is best when he's doing outdoor variety, even though his loud/over the top gags get annoying sometimes.


----------



## Spica (Jun 16, 2013)

Hustler said:


> It seems like majority of the Elf fandom just shifted over to Exo lol



ELFs need something to fangirl about.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

Alot of Elf, shawols and cassies shifted and brought the crazy.

They'll calm down eventually.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)

idt they'll calm bc exo brought in a lot of new younger stans too who just got into k-pop, not just the old SM fans.

tbh I think the number that moved were a larger percent of Shawols, less ELFs and Cassies.

Barefoot Friends is alright Hust, it's not Running Man level excitement of amazing (tho I'm not sure anymore I haven't watched in over a year now) but it is interesting. People say it's an FO/2D1N crossover mix somewhat. Either way, the casting is pretty good, Kim Hyun Joong is legit one of the most 4D people on earth and they got a lot of non-typical variety guys (Yoon Shi Yoon - the Baker King Kim Tak Gu actor is rly qt I fell for him quickly).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

> idt they'll calm bc exo brought in a lot of new younger stans too who just got into k-pop, not just the old SM fans.



Some of them were claiming that Exo is the first group to win so early on a chart


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)

wasn't it Miss A or CNBLUE?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah it's CNB with 14 days, there is an article about it on NB


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

There are loads, like CNb, Lee Hi, Miss A, Busker Busker. I'm pretty sure even A Pink won quicker than Exo. Nowdays the charts are kinda rigged anyway to make idols win.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)

not say rigged to make idols win but rather boy groups. what's with live texting count as a portion of votes and youtube views/twitter trends? obviously boy groups with big fandoms have an huge edge over any other acts (except big girl groups like soshi or 2ne1).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

SM was telling Exotics that they won't upload the story ver of Wolf unless they watched each ver of wolf 5 million times.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)

story versions???

sm???


----------



## Austin (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL the drama version isn't worth it


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Man, they slammed CL hard on that article.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 16, 2013)

This one's my favourite


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)

best it has over 10k comments so insane.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 16, 2013)

22. [+201, -33] RIP Korean Music Industry June 2013


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

Their fans are getting happy that Exo is getting attention, forgetting that Netizens are like poison, once they hate they will never let up.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 16, 2013)

omg I hate writing cover letters DDDDD:


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol.

It genuinely brings me joy when netizens slam Exo for being bad and still winning.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

Who's left to comeback? I got bored of sistar's comeback already lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

I fear kpop songs aren't having much longevity recently. Joah was probably one of the few songs I've been listening to continuously.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)

bap 3 title tracks end june.

this week? sunny hill, dalshabet, um idk who else. girl's day next week.


----------



## Austin (Jun 16, 2013)

bap with another blockbuster m/v


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

> bap 3 title tracks end june.



BAP!! Lol three title tracks. TSent spending that Secret money. I hope they get a hit, lord knows they deserve it.

Dal Shabet I don't like. Sunny Hill song sounded great though so looking forward to it. Girls Day I'm still meh on. Korean men seem to have boners for them recently though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

Beast is in July.

Infinite are supposed to make a comeback in July too, and possibly F(x). And Kara aswell. July might be good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2013)

BAP's title tracks:

Ballad
RnB song
Dance track

I'm guessing this is what we'll get.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)

tbh I think it's overkill but it makes sense. male groups don't sell title tracks anymore, it's proof when exo won. people keep claiming they won for the album when they won for the song (backed by physical sales). but if BAP promote three songs they're essentially promoting the album and it'll keep their performances fresh on music shows cause we won't be seeing the same things every week. it's a good strategy, i'm just not here for all the elitist fans acting like bb and 2ne1 are the only people who can do this!!!

dalshabet musically just feels like rehashed t-ara but apparently their new mini is self composed so maybe it'll be better.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2013)

So much for 2ne1 comeback this month atleast A-pink next month


----------



## Austin (Jun 16, 2013)

apinkkkkkkkkkkkk <33333333


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Noda. B (Jun 16, 2013)

omg the fanchants for Henry on Inkigayo made me tear up a little 

And lol, I was just thinking that it's been a "long" time since BAP had a comeback, for a minute I thought TS was finally giving them a real vacation


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2013)

Ouch!

This will be emotionally amazing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ClvnbjUndU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jun 17, 2013)

B-b-but my otp ;___;


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2013)

Ulala Session


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 17, 2013)

2pm to release Grand Edition of their album with 10 new songs  

nobody wanted you back already 2pm stay gone.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2013)

I think JYP is trying to get money from Physical sales. I'm betting the grand edition will be filled with Kor ver of JPN songs and stuff that's lying around.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 17, 2013)

i think it's a new round of promos 



> [CD1]
> 1. 하.니.뿐.
> 2. 이 노래를 듣고 돌아와
> 3. 원점으로
> ...



that tracklist seems new esp with San E & Yubin features.

Girl's Day's repackage has one new song, their title track  man kpop is so lazy now


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2013)

> that tracklist seems new esp with San E & Yubin features.



Why? They flopped hard? With Beast coming back, they'll flop harder.



> Girl's Day's repackage has one new song, their title track  man kpop is so lazy now



How is that a repackage? But I don't blame them, if Girl's Day go away they'll lose the momentum.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2013)

High hopes for Beast comeback


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 17, 2013)

they should've just called it a digital single  there's no way people will buy a repackage with only one new song.

idk hopefully beast go back to being good, last year their stuff was terrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2013)

I forgot BAP just finished their pacific tour. And TS is making them come back straight away. That's really mean.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2013)

Their pre-releases were nice. Looking forward to their title track.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm looking forward to their rest of the album more than the TT, they usually have some gems 

On rainy days, Oasis, Lights go on again & Midnight


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2013)

Midnight was such a good track, should have been the title track.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 17, 2013)

britney raps better than bora imo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 17, 2013)

pledis is debuting a 2002'er...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2013)

Pledis is creepy and the Seventeen group is ridiculous.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2013)

>2002

i am not ready for this

that is officially 10 years younger than me

also, did apink replace thta one chick yet


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpkHGcyy3No[/YOUTUBE]
Rookies(?)

It's weird, but I kinda like it.



Rain's Angel said:


> pledis is debuting a 2002'er...



And I thought Tia was bad, holy shit.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> also, did apink replace thta one chick yet



No official mention of it but they'll probably introduce the new girl with their comeback


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 18, 2013)

actually one of their best songs?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 18, 2013)

Ailee confirms July comeback

Comebacks:
June:
19th (tomorrow): Sunny Hill (Mini Album)
20th: Crayon Pop (Mini), Ulala Session (Mini), Dalshabet (Mini), 2EYES (Sidus New Girl Group Debut) (Note: Sidus is Jay Park's company)
24th: Girl's Day (Repackage - title song: Female President)
25th: Roy Kim (1st Album - title song: Love Love Love), 2PM (repackage)
28th: B.A.P (1st Title Track Release)
Rumored End June: A Pink, 4Minute

July:
John Park (Full Album), 2NE1 (Title song: Falling in Love), Dynamic Duo (7th Full Album), Ailee, XIA (JYJ Junsu) (2nd Full Album), KARA, AOA, f(x), T-ara, Beast, Infinite


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

I keep seeing pictures of the after school girl's battle scars from practicing on the pole.
(That sounded so wrong)

Their bodies look beat up


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2013)

With Ailee's current popularity, I think she'll kill July.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2013)

I want her to kill my virginity


----------



## Sansa (Jun 18, 2013)

The World said:


> I want her to kill my virginity



Lol... **


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Austin (Jun 19, 2013)

mah jenny kim


----------



## Zach (Jun 19, 2013)

Ailee comeback, yes!


----------



## koguryo (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnB5R_tCOVE[/YOUTUBE]

New Jay Park TV, Kim Seulgi's "Fuck that shit" :33


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

This guy Jay Park updates his show so slow


----------



## Chloe (Jun 19, 2013)

Jungah's hands


----------



## Sansa (Jun 19, 2013)

This comeback is destroying their bodies.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J06ptq4OVbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jun 19, 2013)

The MV feels like a bit of a cop out.

Like it's one of _those_ MVs

Dongwoon's still the most beautiful thing ever.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 19, 2013)

Reason 256 as to why I have respect for pole dancers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2013)

She didn't fall while pole dancing though. She fell off the stage after performing cause MBC didn't mark out their stage to give the performers an idea of where was not safe to walk to


Mad respect though and hope she gets better


----------



## Chloe (Jun 19, 2013)

I can vouch for that stage thing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2013)

yeah and show champion's stage seems tiny as hell. hope she gets better  man this comeback is not good for AS, two girls injured already and Raina has a wrist injury so she can't poledance.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 19, 2013)

Link removed

S M D


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2013)

What bunch of bitter losers

I caught few minutes of the live stream, she's really pretty and up front. Really cool girl IMO.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jun 19, 2013)

Sounds to me like she was more of a freelance translator than an actual employee

 oh god I'm dying


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2013)

sunny hill transformed into secret <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO-lAhazmeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2013)

Ofcourse AKP is pissed, NB has made it pretty much redundant as a source of news. NB posts a critical eye and honest posts about Korea and not PR statements like AKP. Let them stay mad, NB is kicking AKP's ass.


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2013)

arrow to the ass


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2013)

not to mention they're probably a mad that a large portion of their viewers probably moved over to netizenbuzz during that period they were down and then came up with that ridiculous layout


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2013)

Their comments have been really low aswell, the site is a mess recently. NB has become so prominent so quickly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2013)

NB:



> Johnny, it's time for you to reflect and enlist into the army!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2013)

this isn't korean related but miley cyrus' new mv somehow ends up more tryhard than G-Dragon, CL and Taeyang combined.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2013)

big 3 'ceos' net total holdings in stock
YG (Yang Hyun Suk): 192,760,000,000 KRW (approximately $170.4 million USD)
SM (Lee Soo Man): 140,120,000,000 KRW (approximately $123.9 million USD)
JYP (Park Jinyoung): 6,280,000,000 KRW (approximately $5.5 million USD).

the difference between YG/SM and JYP


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2013)

Why can't DSP style them like this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Austin (Jun 20, 2013)

CoffeeShop was trending globally on twitter

GG TS


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 20, 2013)

Sunny Hill
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsbiwkMY5kg[/YOUTUBE]

Dalshabet
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p749_yBqgUk[/YOUTUBE]

Bet I need to listen to this 20 times before I start to like it.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2013)

Woohee and Seungah      :33


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 20, 2013)

So yeah, my friend told me today that he didn't like Younha's Supersonic album and was not impressed with her music. 

I told him that if I had known he would say such things, I would never have bothered talking to him in the first place


----------



## Chloe (Jun 20, 2013)

#DalFlawless


----------



## KailaMina (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello guys I have come to join your discussion of k-pop, and request some of your help!

Okay so the groups I like are
BTOB, CNBLUE, B1A4, SHINee, MBLAQ, Led Apple, FT Island.
My ultimates Bias are
Lee Minhyuk(BTOB) and Yonghwa :3

Anyways I have come to request your help with helping me win BTOB autographed items, I am not sure if any of you are fans of BTOB but even if you are please help me win! And I will click right back at you! 
This is the link to my counting thingy, and if you can please share the link with people you know! >w<


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2013)

Noda!! How's life treating you?


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm feeling breezy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2013)

that bitch wearing a lil wayne shirt?

sad day in kpop


got her mid-sentence

i felt that


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 20, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Noda!! How's life treating you?



It's been alright, sorta. I quit my job as a host recently so now i'm hella broke xD. I've kinda been looking for new jobs but everything sounds so horrible lol I like really don't want to continue working in customer service so yeah, I've been looking for more lab type jobs


----------



## Chloe (Jun 20, 2013)

still stunning


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

Jieun is one of the most stunning and talented girls in kpop.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqSyzzrwrXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jun 21, 2013)

Lesbian shot


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

How can Jiyul be 19 and so pretty


----------



## Chloe (Jun 21, 2013)

Back it up kiddo, dal shabet is mine 
**


----------



## Sansa (Jun 21, 2013)

Shut up Chloe


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How can Jiyul be 19 and so pretty





Chloe said:


> Back it up kiddo, dal shabet is mine
> **





Jiyeon said:


> Shut up Chloe







Chloe said:


> Lesbian shot


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]n14n2ukstSQ[/YOUTUBE]

This perfect namja


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2013)

Chopin?

damn he all cultured and shit


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2013)

I tried listening to the Sistar song for like 10th time and I still can't get into it  . How can people call repeating "give it to me" for 5 minutes a great song?

Do I have bad taste or peoples taste in music has gone down?


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2013)

nah the song just isn't that good


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2013)

Also YG kicked out the only member I cared about in the GG, good luck champ!

Her rapping sucked but everything else about her was so adorable


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2013)

The World said:


> nah the song just isn't that good



Yeah!

How can a song like that slay the charts? Then again Exo did win triple crown


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2013)

Sistar's song has grown on me alittle, but it's still not very good.

I'm waiting to see what 4minute will bring, even though I'm really worried it's gonna be crap.

Did you read about YG debuting a new boy group? Hasn't debuted the girls but will debut a boy group Battle Royale style. Douche.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2013)

slaying the charts due to popularity of group

Exo winning because of sheer mass of deluded fangirls


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2013)

I think Give It To Me is okay but it definitely highlights there is a huge disparity in talent between Hyorin/Soyu and Bora/Dasom just like Alone.

I mean like no other song out right now is really that good IMO, as much as I like First Love.

Don't get your hopes up Enno, Brave Bros worked on 4mins new song too.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2013)

What YG is doing is a douche move but it's pretty much every company does but YG is just doing it infront of the camera.

It'll bring lot of publicity for the group but at the same time a lot of hate. Whatever I don't really care for YG groups anymore. Hope BI doesn't get kicked out, he's got star power and I doubt YG would kick him out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_Bbmw3VMvs[/YOUTUBE]

Gimme Big Bang, that's all :byakuya


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2013)

No way he's gonna dump BI, hasn't he been training for 6 years.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2013)

It's average at best and it doesn't half the praise it's getting. As some K-netizen mentioned, they're just robbing an empty house. 

Lol I actually like the No more dream but Rap Monster looks like a bug, can't watch that mv without cracking up


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> No way he's gonna dump BI, hasn't he been training for 6 years.



It's YG man, he'd do anything for media play and hype. Yes BI has been there since Indian boy (Mc Mong) or longer.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2013)

does he have an old dirty bastard t-shirt?



gotta give him respect for luvin some wu tang


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2013)

No More Dream is okay, the group seems talented but really rookie Idols are kind of over now.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2013)

Who has the most kissable lips?

Suzy


Nana


IU


Hyuna


Hyomin


Lee Hyori


Im Choding


Sulli


For me its Nana, Hara, and Suzy.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 22, 2013)

Deffs Sulli :33


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah Sulli has the nicest lips

Yoona


----------



## Chloe (Jun 23, 2013)

Woori is so underrated 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e84TA_AT-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2013)

sorry but that was... bad.

i would like ivy's song a lot more if it didn't have rap.


----------



## Austin (Jun 23, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> sorry but that was... bad.\



false          **


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2013)

the rap in that song is terrible actually, just bc she raps slightly better than yubin in that doesn't mean she was good.

I like Woori actually but her rapping isn't impressive from what she's shown so far. Not much long rap parts in songs, doesn't write lyrics, nothing standout from her talent wise yet. She's gorgeous tho.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

Joah <3 **


----------



## Fran (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey!
Does anyone know what Drama OST Baek Ji Young's 목소리 (Voice) comes from?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2013)

Fran said:


> Hey!
> Does anyone know what Drama OST Baek Ji Young's 목소리 (Voice) comes from?



wasn't from a drama, it was one of her promoted title tracks last year.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2013)

Hust:

Ara's HV Concert Solo - YUI's Goodbye Days


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2013)

At the end of Joah, Jay does the ad libs right?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> Hust:
> 
> Ara's HV Concert Solo - YUI's Goodbye Days



My precious angel! 

Can't wait for fancams


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2013)

They look perfect asf!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSDinF0wo58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2013)

Hayoung!!!

They look good.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 24, 2013)

Before watching the MV:
Fuck yeah new GsD!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF3MC8PWgJE[/YOUTUBE]

After watching the MV:
Whoever's responsible for  the outfits and Hyeri's hair should be fired on the spot, seriously God awful. Thankfully Yura was awesome (as expected) and MInah was usually good. 

One of the worse songs they've promoted and not nearly enough Sojin


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2013)

The Girls Day song is okay, the short cut booty dress I hope she wears live.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

Dat Girl's Day.

Secshie.


----------



## Spica (Jun 24, 2013)

Meh, the song needs to grow on me. Hyeri looks awkward, she wish she could have one hundredth of Minah's confidence. I freaking love Minah's eyes.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The Girls Day song is okay, the short cut booty dress I hope she wears live.



**


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMqL1iWfku4[/YOUTUBE]

Watched this with a huge grin on my face. I don't think I've seen this little skin a girl group video ever.



Ennoea said:


> The Girls Day song is okay, the short cut booty dress I hope she wears live.



Don't think she would be allowed to wear this  live, but we can hope


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2013)

Wtf was that music video?  Ellin is cute!!


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 24, 2013)

Standard Crayon Pop man, been that way since Bing Bing and Saturday Night.

Soyul #1


----------



## Austin (Jun 24, 2013)

lol @ GD x Missy Elliot song


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2013)

I hope she can wear that live.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 24, 2013)

yes        pls


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2013)

I liked Expectation more, but I still think this song was okay


----------



## Chloe (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 25, 2013)

121 pounds

life must have been so rough


----------



## Chloe (Jun 25, 2013)

I can even begin to image the hardships faced.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2013)

Poor Dasom, she went through a tough time....


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2013)

Hust that gif isn't funny


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2013)

Lol Girl's Day is being labelled panty fashion and accused of taking attention off men.lol


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Hust that gif isn't funny



Good, mission accomplished


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2013)

I liked the gif.

It was easy to masturbate to.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hfLbz7u1nlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2013)

^ looks cheap as hell (in terms of the set).


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Girl's Day is being labelled panty fashion and accused of taking attention off men.lol



 it's ridiculous but I feel bad for them because they do a lot of marketing gimmicks to try and get popular and I don't think the girls are happy.



pool performance

free 'hug' event they did in public bc expect did well


it just seems kinda sad


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2013)

she looks like a rly ugly gyuri in the bottom right, don't stain the goddess' light with ur ps.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2013)

se7en got caught visiting 'happy ending' massage parlors during army with other celeb soldiers


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

3 years is a pretty long time to go without having a happy ending...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2013)

well he's only been in for like 3 months and he has a girlfriend...


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

Some men can't resist mortal temptations.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2013)

I guess that means him and Park Han Byul are over. If they aren't then he deserves an ass kicking.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 25, 2013)

poor park han byul ;~;


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh wow, he's fucked


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

He _was_ fucked


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2013)

Just a happy ending


----------



## Chloe (Jun 25, 2013)

Baek Ah Yeon is considering double eyelid surgery, but she's so cute now ;;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 25, 2013)

seems seven is about to take a pretty hard fall lol

too bad, i kinda liked his one english song


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm sure he took a pretty hard fall


----------



## Hustler (Jun 25, 2013)

This is gona be the death of me, Chorong especially looks amazing with the hair


----------



## Sasori (Jun 25, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> se7en got caught visiting 'happy ending' massage parlors during army with other celeb soldiers


Mans need to eat.


----------



## The World (Jun 25, 2013)

Hust your confusing me 

for a second I thought I was in the CAG thread with all this HNNNNNNNNNNNNNGHH


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 25, 2013)

ah yeon is rly cute i hope she doesn't mess with anything.

well i think you guys didn't watch the vid, se7en assaulted the cameraman and reporter too  he's taking more heat than sangchu bc of that & the cheating thing


----------



## Sansa (Jun 25, 2013)

What if he legit went there for just a massage though?


----------



## Chloe (Jun 26, 2013)

> "The 10 years that I devoted to Se7en as a fan have all gone to waste"
> "This is just disappointing. Justice should be served"
> "He probably regrets it. Where did he go wrong?"
> "It's shameful to be a fan of a celebrity who goes to prostitution venues", "I can only sigh at this entire situation"
> ...


gg             se7en


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Netizens will chew him up and spit him out.

Most likely what happened at that massage parlour, if you catch my drift


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkLpUWJAS2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jun 26, 2013)

> With their long-term relationship now marked with a giant question mark due to Se7en’s military scandal, netizens have picked up on something interesting about Se7en and Park Han Byul’s mottos.
> 
> On June 26, an image titled, ‘Complete Opposite Mottos” began floating around the Internet, highlighting Se7en and Park Han Byul.
> 
> ...



10charchar


----------



## Chloe (Jun 26, 2013)

Han Byul TT_TT

also

*Spoiler*: _ulzzangs :maybe_


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2013)

why does this sound better...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 26, 2013)

rap is still terrible in any pitch


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2013)

There are certain songs that would work more with a male voice, and Give it to Me is that. The problem with Give It to Me is the pitch in the song is too high for most of the song and the song just sounds boring thanks to it, the male voice would give it a better balance. The rap is lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2013)

Also it doesn't sound very male though


----------



## Hustler (Jun 26, 2013)

That's a male version? 

Sounds like Soyu singing with a lump in her throat


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2013)

well they use audiacity to lower the pitch


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2013)

When is BAP's song out?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Chloe said:


> Han Byul TT_TT
> 
> also
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ulzzangs :maybe_


Everyone knows ulzzangs are liars.


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MkTCJ98ExA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 26, 2013)

secret need their own variety show already, they're really the only good variety girl group now aside from Soshi.

@ Enno: 28th for BAP & 4minute


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Listened to Joah 303 times in 3 days.

I fucking love this song.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2013)

Me too, it's one of the songs this year that didn't sound like a Brave Bros song.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 26, 2013)

Jay Park should so much more popular than he is now.

Wai is he not


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 26, 2013)

Wouter, one of your nugus is coming back


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Jay Park should so much more popular than he is now.
> 
> Wai is he not



the curse and taint of JYP and 2pm


----------



## lucky (Jun 27, 2013)

identical looking miss korea contestents-- all with similar plastic surgery work.


----------



## lucky (Jun 27, 2013)

big hair.  who's that... awkward looking person on your avatar?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

To be fair, none of those contestants look alike.


----------



## lucky (Jun 27, 2013)

lol course not exactly.  but their eyes.  




there was this quote i read from one of them. when asked about the plastic surger.  forgot where.  said, "Well i wasn't born beautiful,"


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 27, 2013)

Not very pleased how Chris Brown is going to ruin T-ara N4's image and songs now... even though most don't care about them D:


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2013)

You're a bit late there GG


----------



## Girls' Generation (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah..... I realized that at the time I posted. Hardly keep up with kpop these days..


----------



## Chloe (Jun 27, 2013)

lucky said:


> big hair.  who's that... awkward looking person on your avatar?


She's kawaii 

Her name is Rola :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2013)

get on your knees and pay tribute, peons



perfection has turned 22


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2013)

Holy crap, Seohyun is 22 already?? 

Happy birthday


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

The adorable maknae of Soshi is growing up


----------



## The World (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]h1BzPcxZQMA[/YOUTUBE]

today everyone must full screen this and watch it on repeat


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

Lol Cara. We've found a seohyun fanboy.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Everyone is a Seohyun fanboy.

How can you not stan her?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

Did you read about Sunggyu calling 30 year old women calculating hags


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

It's not like he'll get women in their 30's anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

He's so dumb sometimes. Like what are you thinking Sunggyu. he apologised straight away though so that's nice.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

I mean, what's an apology going to do?
He means what he said and he's most likely not sorry for it.

If Se7en apologised for going to the happy ending massage parlour, people wouldn't give 2 shits.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2013)

eh you never know sometimes, I'd take an apology that comes out quick over dragging it out for ages. sometimes we all say dumb things and never really realize what it could mean. remember when CAP took like 5 days before he apologized and he sounded forced as fuck bc netizens demanded it non stop 

se7en is screwed anyway, assault, cheating + celeb soldier is basically putting your own career into the casket. the problem isn't even him going to the place actually, it's over how celeb soldiers get preferential treatment over others. the massage parlor was basically him screwing himself over bc he's in a public relationship & he was the one who assaulted the reporter anyway. sangchu isn't getting as much flack as se7en bc he's single and he didn't assault the reporters.

I mean Jay Park made a rape joke on vine then went ahead and said something like 'i'll take it down bc some of u r offended sorry but i don't think i did anything wrong' after his fans criticized him.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

That Jay park one was really stupid, I saw the vid, it wasn't funny.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 27, 2013)

What was it?


----------



## Chloe (Jun 27, 2013)

> Kahi jokingly criticized fellow Pledis Entertainment label mate UEE.
> 
> She was a guest on the June 26 installment of 'Radio Star', and MC Kim Gu Ra asked her, "When you and UEE were featured in an endorsement for a water park, she was incredibly popular at that time. Right now, it's like you're (After School) slightly losing to SISTAR. But isn't UEE still doing pretty good?".
> 
> ...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pPFlk7VEFUk[/YOUTUBE]

poor mel, having such a hard song to sing


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2013)

kahi maybe u should worry about your own career first bc you got kicked off son dam bi's beautiful days and i think the ratings for that show was like less than 1%.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

What happened with Jay Park?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor Uee. First got shade thrown at her by Dara and now Kahi. Uee seems like a sweet girl who always tries her best so lets give Uee a break Kahi.


----------



## Spica (Jun 27, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Just a happy ending





sheeeeeeeet


EDIT:

WHAT IS



THIS DRAMA



AND WHY



IS IT



SO PRETTY 



OMG


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2013)

uee is probably the most legit sweetheart there is

also dat bod <3


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

> Krystal: on hello f(x) she said that luna was really happy in africa because she had dark skin and looked african and then she said that she was surpriced luna wasn't offended (implying that she was trying to offend her by calling her dark) and in koala lunar said she wanted to dance hip hop with black people in LA and krystal said that they wouln't be able to find her (again because she's dark)



lol she sounds so dumb


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2013)

lol wtf 

is that for real, doesn't sound like krystal at all


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

I think she's trying to tease Luna but she's clearly not very funny, just offensive.

Luna is pretty bad though. Apparently she was asked if she'd date a black person, and she said "yo man no no"


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

Kpop meme shit list and all the dumb stuff by idols is on there.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 27, 2013)

Shockingly of all SM groups, Soshi have the least 'problematic' stuff only with Taeyeon and a black friend thing and Yuri imitating a black person.

The rest have quite a lot of dirt particularly Suju


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Kpop meme shit list and all the dumb stuff by idols is on there.



lol this list needs some formatting 


i don't really care about the black stuff but from krystal it's slightly disappointing considering she's american/korean

it might be a joke for her and luna but of course foreign fans aren't going to respond well to it


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

Possible SNSD unit?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

Why Krystal?
You're one of my biases, why say something like that 

Who is that in Chloe's set?


----------



## Chloe (Jun 27, 2013)

Her name is Rola (ローラ)


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

She's really pretty.

I wish my girlfriend looked like that


----------



## Chloe (Jun 27, 2013)

Mixed ethnicities are the besto


----------



## Chloe (Jun 27, 2013)

so jelly of taeyeon


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2013)

I know Miley is embarrassing but I kind of like We Can't stop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DRSRpXPZVdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jun 27, 2013)

KBS banned that instantly.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2013)

they edited it for resubmission anyways

either way

they don't really need it considering how well whats yo name did

or rather how well it's doing still


----------



## Hustler (Jun 27, 2013)

Bit boring

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VzuX88Dc_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 27, 2013)

but hey

jongup sang like, actual verses like woah


also


----------



## Austin (Jun 27, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Bit boring
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VzuX88Dc_g[/YOUTUBE]



no leo that's called diversity


----------



## Hustler (Jun 28, 2013)

Austin said:


> no leo that's called diversity



Lol wut?

Just because they're being "diverse" doesn't mean they're gona release great songs every time

Jucy is actually pretty damn good


----------



## koguryo (Jun 28, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]DRSRpXPZVdM[/YOUTUBE]



Jiyoon shake


----------



## Austin (Jun 28, 2013)

the song is awesome tho, everything about it is cool


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2013)

Why does Ivy insist on using bad rappers can she just cut that terrible rap part out


----------



## Chloe (Jun 28, 2013)

DEEPFLOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Sansa (Jun 28, 2013)

What kind of impure thoughts is Cara having


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 28, 2013)

I liked BAP's song, it's nice chill song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 28, 2013)

bap's song would be nicer if they switched daehyun and youngjae's parts. daehyun's mellow voice falls really flat.

4min new song is just... wtf...


----------



## Austin (Jun 28, 2013)

i actually agree with tht he needs higher notes to achieve his daehyunness


----------



## Jonghyun (Jun 29, 2013)

For some reason the intro of BAP's Coffee Shop reminded me of BoA's Disturbance


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 29, 2013)

YG confirms GD's album in August in interview, GD in SG Press Conference says 'he's not sure when it'll be out and the August date is not confirmed'


----------



## Hustler (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Fucking Zico


----------



## Zach (Jun 29, 2013)

At least he has good taste. He should be going to Latin America for that though.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2013)

"more"

as if he got some thick ass chicks already


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Zico probably gets more bitches than you could imagine.

Probably as much as Lil B.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2013)

Zico next


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

That guy is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for taking cheap shots like that.
Based God didn't even know he was about to get hit.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2013)

Based god deflected the hits with his face


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

The task force made him apologize though.

He even cried for trying to defile the Based God.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

One of Zico's hobbies is putting fake dreadlocks on and pretending he's Jamaican


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2013)

lmao but dreadlocks are so common

i feel like i'm the only one okay with them having "black" hairstyles 

just don't go full retard like taeyang or GD and they seem fine to me


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

I think the funniest part is that he likes to pretend he's Jamaican.

It's so weird it's funny.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm fine with it, I just don't understand why anyone would willingly give themselves curly hair.

It's the bane of my existence


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Shut up Chlo


----------



## Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 29, 2013)

Chloe said:


> I'm fine with it, I just don't understand why anyone would willingly give themselves curly hair.
> 
> It's the bane of my existence



yeah that's why i'm like wtf taeyang and GD

gd making the afro

taeyang just going... wat

also don't make me tell you to be a proud black woman with your hair

it's purty you ho


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Who is this girl?
She's really pretty.
She looks like Sophie Turner.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)

It is Sophie Turner :33


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh how I wish I could wife Sophie Turner.

She's only 7 months older than me too.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 29, 2013)

That feel bro


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2013)

Sigh.

Why do all these pretty girls have to be older than me and famous


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 30, 2013)

Can't wait for the 2ne1 single


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 30, 2013)

stumbled upon this randomly


----------



## Austin (Jun 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Why do all these pretty girls have to be older than me and famous



You must have been an asshole in the past life.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't deserve this


----------



## Chloe (Jun 30, 2013)

> I REFUSE to believe Kris is only 6’1". I know what 6’1" looks like, shit I was almost that tall myself, and he’s obviously taller than that.
> 
> I think he’s about 6’3" or so.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll take fangirl assumptions with a pinch of salt, they think Taeyang is 5'10


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2013)

BAP aren't doing too bad with Coffee Shop. They're no 11 on Melon after a few days and are going up. They might get a top 10 hit with this.

4minute had to go basic to get popular. Lame.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Pominnit always wins.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2013)

I have to ask what is everyone's thoughts on Girl's Day? They seem to be the next big group from all the girl groups around their debut.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Girl's Day is the best nugu group.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 30, 2013)

this is all i know


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2013)

Girls day the besto nugu



dat body


----------



## Austin (Jun 30, 2013)

i like d-unit the best of the nugu girls


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

Ugh.

I would sell my soul to marry Sophie Turner later on.


----------



## Austin (Jun 30, 2013)

why she's average


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

x 1000000000000000


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2013)

i bet ur short

she would make you look like a midget


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

I've noticed something about myself recently.

I'm only attracted to Asian and Caucasian women.

I should see a shrink.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I've noticed something about myself recently.
> 
> I'm only attracted to Asian and Caucasian women.
> 
> I should see a shrink.



me too

it must be something in the water


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

The World said:


> i bet ur short
> 
> she would make you look like a midget



She's almost my exact height.


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm 5'11 so I'm good 

tall girls always got a complex

gotta date them taller dudes

.........and then i just realized she is still underage


----------



## Chloe (Jun 30, 2013)

She's like an inch and half taller than me 

She's so pretty


----------



## Austin (Jun 30, 2013)

eh white girls are so bland


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2013)

White girls are bland to you Austin.
I can't bring myself to like Latinas and Black girls.

Plus Sophie Turner is pretty as hell.


----------



## Austin (Jun 30, 2013)

isn't your girlfriend latina lol


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2013)

hispanics got nice bootys


----------



## Chloe (Jun 30, 2013)

tbh I consider Latinas white unless they're clearly Afro-Latin or like Amerindian looking.

Mostly because like if you look at the skeletal features most Latinos are identical to Caucasians 

Also fun fact, cosmetic surgery is big in Brazil just like South Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 30, 2013)

Girls day had a wonderful debut but don't really care for them otherwise. Expectation is pretty catchy though and Yura is one fine piece of ass.

The way Minah screams at the end of the songs is on par with Fany talking with that accent during songs  .


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

they are try hard but i still love em


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Girls day had a wonderful debut but don't really care for them otherwise. Expectation is pretty catchy though and Yura is one fine piece of ass.
> 
> The way Minah screams at the end of the songs is on par with Fany talking with that accent during songs  .


----------



## Zach (Jul 1, 2013)

Austin said:


> eh white girls are so bland



They really are. Usually have butter faces. 

Anything that is between white and black for me pls Includes mixes.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

Emma Watson is white


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2013)

Austin said:


> isn't your girlfriend latina lol



I've already explained this situation to you.


----------



## koguryo (Jul 1, 2013)

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

Rachel McAdams and Jessica Biel


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

Yoona sings? 

I thought she was just there as window dressing 

at least she has a good sense of humor about it


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2013)

Can someone explain the concept of women thinking it's cute when guys are virgins please?


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

because then they don't have to be on the bottom 

because they gonna crush you with they pussy 

because then they become the teacher


----------



## Zach (Jul 1, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Emma Watson is white



and overrated, I see better looking white girls just taking a step outside.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2013)

I have never seen the hype around Emma Watson tbh.

She's just a famous average imo


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2013)

CHLO

Explain how being a virgin is cute.

Nao!


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2013)

Uhhh, like idk. Because like awkward first times can be cute?

I'm not great at answering girl questions


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2013)

So girls think it's cute because the guy is going to be awkward?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2013)

I am not good at girl advice in the slightest.

So that is a super rough guess.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2013)

My sister always says says it's cute when she brings up brings up the topic of virginity.

I wonder if Cara can answer this question.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

it's cute because the boy is then seen as innocent


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

helps  if you're a pretty boy


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

I love IU's sweet voice

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AGjhKS7HWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jul 1, 2013)

Chloe said:


> I have never seen the hype around Emma Watson tbh.
> 
> She's just a famous average imo



Her accent is the only appealing thing, but just go to England to find better looking ones who sound the same or better.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

fuck that

there's enuff brits here in 'murica

breed em over there ship em over here


----------



## Zach (Jul 1, 2013)

There are like no Brits in America So it's rare I get to hear that sexy accent in person


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

you livin in the wrong part of 'murica then

gotta be apart of that LA life or NY life

probably live in florida too

anywhere that ain't cold and rainy really


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

Chloe said:


> I have never seen the hype around Emma Watson tbh.
> 
> She's just a famous average imo



You're crazy!

Emma is gorgeous


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

pretty yes

gorgeous eh


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2013)

Honestly she just looks like every other girl to me

i dunno


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

ur a girl though

girls gotta be 10x hotter to impress other girls

guy will chase any chick with some nice titties or booty


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

Chloe you deleted your awesome Straya post


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

The World said:


> guy will chase any chick with some nice* titties *or *booty*



Most of us have Asian fetish so no and no


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Chloe you deleted your awesome Straya post


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

Chloe said:


>



There we go


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2013)

In actual kpop related news I found a copy of Rainbow Syndrome Part 1 that's signed, but I don't know where my debit card is 

I'm thinking about buying a bunch of CDs soon


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Most of us have Asian fetish so no and no



i said nice not big

reading comprehension breh 



even Soyu is impressed


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

Chloe said:


>



90% of straya is uninhabitable because every animal is out to kill them


----------



## Zach (Jul 1, 2013)

The World said:


> you livin in the wrong part of 'murica then
> 
> gotta be apart of that LA life or NY life
> 
> ...


I wish I lived in one of those


Chloe said:


> Honestly she just looks like every other girl to me
> 
> i dunno



Indeed


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I have to ask what is everyone's thoughts on Girl's Day? They seem to be the next big group from all the girl groups around their debut.



Expect/Female President are good but Sojin is the only good performer. They're too overly forced with cute but they look so overly uncomfortable with sexy.

Sojin has rly grown on me


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 1, 2013)

Holy crap, I just finished watching Bleak Night and like....daaamn 

For anyone who's interested, it's a film that deals with suicide and bullying in Korea and the performances from all the actors are just fucking amazing.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 1, 2013)

Apparently Sojin has a degree in Mechanical Engineering? Also she is a lot older than I thought she was.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

> She knows how to put together a car. (She has welded/soldered before.)



wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut

sojin is amazing yo


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2013)

I've seen Bleak Night, it's pretty depressing.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 1, 2013)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> Apparently Sojin has a degree in Mechanical Engineering? Also she is a lot older than I thought she was.



I said this like 2 threads ago.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

FNC should have just let the scandal die down. I dunno why they're sueing them back.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 1, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I've seen Bleak Night, it's pretty depressing.



omg is it weird that I think I'm in love with Lee Je-Hoon now after he's played someone's who's essentially a psychopath. Apparently he was also one of the leads in Just Friends, which looking back, is really stupid of me not to have noticed during the film


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Austin (Jul 1, 2013)

BECAUSE YOU'RE MY DESTINY


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2013)

> FNC should have just let the scandal die down. I dunno why they're sueing them back.



They're not suing anything, Crying Nut has been spreading their stories while suing them so FNC just put an injunction on them to stop making up stuff and tell it to the courts, rather than trying to sway netizens with sob stories. 

Some of the media being how they love to make up shit is claiming FNC is suing which isn't true. They obviously can't tell the difference between a lawsuit and an injunction.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2013)

> omg is it weird that I think I'm in love with Lee Je-Hoon now after he's played someone's who's essentially a psychopath. Apparently he was also one of the leads in Just Friends, which looking back, is really stupid of me not to have noticed during the film



Even I felt really bad for him. He just didn't know how to behave idk, he was weird tbh. Like he constantly had to be the one in power and didn't like people talking behind his back. The ending scene killed me though, the Chingu part

The guy shouldn't have been so harsh on his friend.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> They're not suing anything, Crying Nut has been spreading their stories while suing them so FNC just put an injunction on them to stop making up stuff and tell it to the courts, rather than trying to sway netizens with sob stories.
> 
> Some of the media being how they love to make up shit is claiming FNC is suing which isn't true. They obviously can't tell the difference between a lawsuit and an injunction.



Ow I see. With how media is blowing it up, it seems to be getting negative reactions towards CNB.

Hope it goes well for them


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2013)

> With how media is blowing it up, it seems to be getting negative reactions towards CNB.



Bashing idols is Netizen's favourite pastime. It's just one outlet really. I wouldn't pay too much attention to them.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

For some weird reason I can't stop listening to Bar Bar Bar

It's awesome


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2013)

you never know, 2ne1 has been losing steam and the response to CL was so bad, so they really need a good song. plus their live skills in general are getting worse, which is really weird compared to other girl groups.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 1, 2013)

Meh 2ne1 will do fine

Every year people say they're falling but in the end their songs always chart well.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2013)

Lol Rain is an embarrassment. I really don't get his hype either.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 1, 2013)

> *Male rights group 'Man of Korea' (MOK) has filed an injunction against Dal Shabet's "Be Ambitious". *
> 
> MOK said, "The lyrics and music video of 'Be Ambitious' depreciate both women and men, and it's harmful to the youth". They requested that the song be banned from further distribution.
> 
> ...


For fucks sake 

They made because females are taking initiative.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't get the laughing at soldiers??? wut

but seriously?

a girl wants some sex and it's seen as wrong? smh 

stupid group needs to go back to cuddling their waifu dolls and leave Dal Shabet alone


----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow Crayon Pop members all look like they're 12 max but they're all around my age

Fuckity fuck


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Wow Crayon Pop members all look like they're 12 max but they're all around my age
> 
> Fuckity fuck



i know dude what is this fuckery

and why is the ellin chick strangely cute

also, they're all older than me ಠ_ಠ


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2013)

ellin is cute and funny and reminds me of someone i know here in the states


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> i know dude what is this fuckery
> 
> and why is the ellin chick strangely cute
> 
> also, they're all older than me ಠ_ಠ



Ellin is so badass and cute! Even the maknae is older than you 

They're pretty adorable in a weird way


----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2013)

Chorong lost soo much weight


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2013)

half year best music imo (just idols): (nugu as in not popular with public yet/have not had a hit)

nugu boy groups:


----------



## Sansa (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, that MOK group sound like a bunch of stereotypical homosexual feminists.
No offense to any homosexuals or feminists.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 2, 2013)

IMO Hello Venus was the best for me. Adding to that, even though i'm not a big fan of her, this was really good IMO

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff_SuAzll90[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twp8wKIpoYg[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnEHiMVgEII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2013)

female solo:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2013)

I listened to nearly all the releases. Younha, 10CM, Baechigi were the best. Idol wise I liked male groups more than female groups, Hyde, One Shot and Hello were fairly decent. I agree Girl Groups need to do better. Expectation was okay, imo the dance is really good and kinda lifted it from being mediocre. Imo Ladies Code was probably the best idol release. Lee Hi was pretty good.

Oh and I liked Jaejoong's song.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2013)

I really like Younha's song


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 2, 2013)

mah nugu gurls


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2013)

ohyea I forgot Ladies Code! they would replace 9 muses. black tinkerbell is ok but it just sounds and feels dated? like it would have been a huge jam if they released it last year instead

nah cara, they're still really nugu in Korea. Their sales are barely better than Hello Venus.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 2, 2013)

wow theyre never ever gonna get any scoop as good as this anymore


----------



## Chloe (Jul 2, 2013)

> 8. [+195, -7] Won Bin, Lee Na Young >>>>>> Wall >>>>> Rain, Kim Tae Hee


 **


----------



## lucky (Jul 3, 2013)

this was the first thread i ever chatted with people with on nf.com


----------



## lucky (Jul 3, 2013)

it was all you guys.  <3


*Spoiler*: __ 




<3


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2013)

i won't use tongue


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 3, 2013)

Won Bin isn't gay?


----------



## lucky (Jul 3, 2013)

The World said:


> i won't use tongue



t-tongue?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Jul 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uxU-tzZtvM[/YOUTUBE]

Eunji + extras. 

Looks and sounds pretty Apink'ish.

NinjaSoyul

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2013)

only13 still exists???


----------



## Hustler (Jul 3, 2013)

Apparently so


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2013)

lol only13 needs to get over themselves


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Spica (Jul 3, 2013)

9Muses are my fave this half year. And damn, Girls Day is stuck in my head.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8YXut6_56c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 3, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> only13 still exists???



i hate those pretentious pricks 


it looks like SNSD is gonna sing the national anthem for the LA Dodgers game


----------



## koguryo (Jul 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8btnSTMJIg[/YOUTUBE]

This is still one of my favorite Big Bang performances


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 3, 2013)

i've watched 40+ crayon pop videos in the last 2 days 

i regret nothing ಠ⌣ಠ


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2013)

Hyuna > your faves


----------



## Chloe (Jul 3, 2013)

Mirin those shoes


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2013)

Hyuna so classy


----------



## Chloe (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> i've watched 40+ crayon pop videos in the last 2 days
> 
> i regret nothing ಠ⌣ಠ



 It's like being on drugs


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2013)

Hustler said:


> It's like being on drugs



crayon pop dat good sheeet


----------



## The World (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Jul 4, 2013)

Not the best quality, but w/e.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2013)

Baws!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2013)

my only reaction to this:


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 4, 2013)

hey I quite like that apinku song

is it new?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2013)

A-PINKU!!

I like it tbh. Eunji slaying your favs pek .


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 4, 2013)

There are so many new albums coming out this summer. o.o


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2013)

I like Eunji's duet songs much better than actual A Pink songs bc she actually gets to show off her voice more. She's very very limited by what A Pink does, she has an amazing voice and she's held back a lot.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah. Totally.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2013)

I want an Eunji solo too or atleast Eunji/Na Eun sub unit. 

A-cube is scared of taking risks


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2013)

last week was a 2nd/3rd tier girl group battle with girl's day and 4minute.

this week is a 4th/5th tier girl group battle: a pink vs jewelry

next week, the big leagues: 2ne1 vs BEG vs Ailee


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 4, 2013)

why


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol Taeyang and Cl try to pull a G-d with everything, just doesn't work 

They gota be related somehow


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 4, 2013)

lol this is kinda OT but I love the little messages that are under Loen's MVs. They're so cute and make the channel a lot more personable. Good job to whoever's writing them


----------



## Sansa (Jul 4, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> why



Because he's Taeyang that's why.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 4, 2013)

> Kyuhyun, Dasom, and HyunA didn't hold back as they bragged about their fellow members and why they should be more recognized, and to confirm the hype, Henry played his violin and introduced himself in multiple languages while Soyu displayed her variety skills with her somewhat failed yet hilarious attempts at mimicking the voices of other celebrities. Gayoon, on the other hand, revealed that the reason she doesn't go on variety shows much is because she doesn't like being put on the spot and being requested to dance or show off a talent.
> 
> Henry, Soyu, and Gayoon also spoke about some of the pain they've received due to being lesser known in the group than their fellow members.
> 
> ...


Well then 10char


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3XJQtJWKJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jul 4, 2013)

She should seriously stop listening to Beyonce  but looking forward to the song either way

Forgot to add that she has yummy legs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AG94TCaw18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAdabIfmtgk[/YOUTUBE]

Dunno if I care, don't find it particularly good either.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bXaZR0eLyA[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking GsD fans


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2013)

every GsD fan is a perv

except me


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

sistar were originally a trio without dasom?

why did they even add her...


----------



## Hustler (Jul 5, 2013)

A-pinku reached #4 on Melon pek

The chorus is damn catchy


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2013)

A Pink's song sounds kinda 90s. It's good, maybe not as catchy as their previous ones but better than Hush.


----------



## The World (Jul 5, 2013)

i don't like whoever did this

too much soshie 

2013 belong to them rookies


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

that's wrong anyway bc Crayon Pop shouldn't even be on the map lol


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 5, 2013)

Wat? Is Sistar/f(x) = Kara now? 

Disgusting amount of SNSD on that map btw.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 5, 2013)

Suzy has her own land mass


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

you're behind  kara is really only considered a top group bc of their massive success in japan (even then, their popularity there is dropping), they don't sell well musically in korea. fx/sistar have seen much more success these days that's why. without japan, idt kara would be considered top tier.

I think the only one who will make a shift upwards in their ranking this year will be A Pink (for the remaining half of the year). Even then they'll just leap over AS or T-ara at best but those two groups have more overseas popularity and AS have more cfs in general (oh i forgot AS includes OC too).


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 5, 2013)

Shouldn't success in Japan be > Korea by a significant amount considering the difference in market size? I'm probably behind, but last time I checked, SNSD and Kara was the two girl groups with by far the largest presence in Japan.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

but they're based in Korea, which is what the ranking is based on. Korean Popularity + taking into consideration overseas advancements.

profits are definitely more from Japan but even then, Kara's sales are on a decline. Their latest Japan album didn't crack 200k (pretty huge dip since Super Girl sold almost 800k and the first album sold around 500k) and their single sales haven't cracked 100k since Speed Up. even then, CFs in Korea usually pay really high and Kara don't seem to have many high profile ones like Soshi (not ranked high on cf lists).

the difference is how do they do the rankings? If they include international popularity, clearly KARA will be in solid 3rd cause of their strength in Japan. but if they focus on domestic success with international as a smaller factor, Sistar will be 3rd.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2013)

I think alot of popularity is ranked on exposure too. Kara is fairly well known from the young to the old. Sistar can't boast that, though Kara really has that since they've been around for longer. But they really do need a big hit if they want to remain in the top tier groups in Korea.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

another problem with Kara is that their individual activities haven't been very successful and they mostly go off the map in Korea when they concentrate on Japan. I think their name and brand is just bigger than how they actually do with sales. Almost everyone knows Kara but most won't go out of their way to buy their music or products they endorse compared to say like SNSD or Big Bang.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 5, 2013)

RA: Since you're not on the CP drug, it's ok for you to underestimate them

IMO rankings songs wise in Korea would be

My tier pek
Hello Venus
A-pink
Secret

Nugus/Irrelevant
Soshi
2ne1
Sistar
WG
Fx
Kara
4minute
BEG
Sunny Hill

Correct me if i'm wrong, pretty drunk atm


----------



## Austin (Jul 5, 2013)

i agree with your female group ranking actually lol


----------



## Hustler (Jul 5, 2013)

Eh probably Fx above WG without Sunye though, unless they still retain their popularity/she makes a comeback


----------



## Austin (Jul 5, 2013)

well actually my tiers are 

My Tier: A-pink, Rainbow, D-unit, Secret

Irrelevant: Rest

but then again i don't care for female groups as much haha


----------



## Hustler (Jul 5, 2013)

Meh can't stan any male group other than BB, others are boring asf. People say old school BB is amazing and I'd agree if Alive wasn't so good.

Eargasm pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVetyA1KfG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2013)

I really like most girl groups. I don't tend to put them in competition in my mind anymore but I think Soshi really need to step it up in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah in terms of music Soshi's going downhill but Sone's are bat shit crazy so I doubt they'll lose their spot anytime soon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

personal rankings: secret -> after school -> snsd/hellovenus -> kara/beg/sunny hill -> sistar/fx/girl's day -> whoever is left?

but if its based on korea ranking like popularity in korea currently imo, the stands are probably like: snsd -> 2ne1 -> sistar / kara -> f(x) -> beg/miss a/wg -> 4minute / secret -> girl's day / after school -> a pink -> dalshabet / rainbow -> whoever is left.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I really like most girl groups. I don't tend to put them in competition in my mind anymore but I think Soshi really need to step it up in Korea.



not soshi alone, all of the girl groups who have some recognition need to step it up imo, especially when it comes to non-title tracks. four girl groups (that were relevant enough) released full albums and none of them were particularly strong.

sistar's album was pretty bad outside of the geeks song and crying. soshi's album was okay but most of it was lacking a certain spark. rainbow's album was a disappointment. girl's day only spend their money on the title track too, their album stuff are really filler.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2013)

It just annoys me because Soshi have the most potential to knock everything out of the park. But they get really annoying title tracks now. Oh well atleast Japan is doing them justic.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2013)

Also they all need to ditch Brave Bros. They're making all the girl groups basic.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

imo all the 'hitmakers' need to be ditched. work with someone fresh and new, maybe it'll teach these guys a lesson from recycling the same old beats and sound.

get rid of brave bros, nobody seems to have worked with shinsadong tiger so far this year (except a pink's latest comeback which is kinda bland too), e-tribe seems to have quit and sweetune needs a break too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

another aspect of kpop that annoys me too is once someone gets a hit with this particular composer, everyone jumps on the bandwagon and tries to work with that composer.

the guy who wrote girl's day expect also wrote dalshabet's latest song, I expect more groups will be working with him soon.

the team who wrote ailee's heaven and oc's lipstick has been working with hello venus (wrote do you want some tea) and wrote skarf's luv virus, more people will probably try to work with them soon.

a lot of people have started working with duble sidekick since he wrote loving u. bap's crash & hajima were by him, mblaq's upcoming repackage, t-ara n4, lyn, sistar's comeback, etc. off the top of my head.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2013)

I can stand the others, Brave Bros needs to be defeated. He's awful. Is it Poppin is really bad minus the "hey boy" part.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 5, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> but they're based in Korea, which is what the ranking is based on. Korean Popularity + taking into consideration overseas advancements.
> 
> profits are definitely more from Japan but even then, Kara's sales are on a decline. Their latest Japan album didn't crack 200k (pretty huge dip since Super Girl sold almost 800k and the first album sold around 500k) and their single sales haven't cracked 100k since Speed Up. even then, CFs in Korea usually pay really high and Kara don't seem to have many high profile ones like Soshi (not ranked high on cf lists).
> 
> the difference is how do they do the rankings? If they include international popularity, clearly KARA will be in solid 3rd cause of their strength in Japan. but if they focus on domestic success with international as a smaller factor, Sistar will be 3rd.



Thanks, that actually makes sense to me.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 5, 2013)

Shinsadong Tiger the besto.


----------



## Austin (Jul 6, 2013)

so it's safe to say apink slays your biases


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2013)

girl throws a pitch better than all of snsd combined

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA-HXyPvj6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 6, 2013)

well jessica and tiffany take down Yuri's good first pitch 

but holy wow she blew my mind throwing that

did not see that coming


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2013)

I must be late on this but anyone heard them before?

They would sound better if everything wasn't auto tuned

but yeah I like em.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4qRxk0PK2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Jul 7, 2013)

Girl in the middle was a former trainee with rainbow
She's really pretty


----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah she's pretty

Yoonhye though, either she looks stunning or completely creepy. What is this sorcery?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 7, 2013)

I seriously question that on a regular basis, she didn't look creepy in Goship Gurl tho.
Which means something happened after that...


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2013)

Soonkyu is on instagram now


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 7, 2013)

I like it minus the touch me over there and here part 

Gorgeous MV 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEVd9pSG85Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Jul 7, 2013)

the vocals are amazing but i can't stand cl's parts for some reason

mizy is flawless


----------



## Chloe (Jul 7, 2013)

lbr here, Minzy was the best thing in that


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2013)

It's not so bad but Touch Me will always belong to Evol in my mind lol.

Umm has CL's rapping gotten lazy? The song is okay, not really a summer jam though. Dara looks great as a blonde.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 7, 2013)

mediocre release.

@ enno cl's trying to be more 'westernized' etc. imo skill wise she's really deteriorating.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2013)

Listening to A Pink's mini. Their mini's are always good.


----------



## Austin (Jul 7, 2013)

yea their minis are usually stronger than the title song


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 7, 2013)

girl sponsor rumors and such


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2013)

they finally let minzy shine eh

literally


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2013)

First time in forever I thought Tiffany looked nice.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow this is pretty awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS-RmffLy98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 8, 2013)

sungjong looks ridiculously like sungjae there hahah

not very flattering pictures either way


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2013)

Those pics are pretty bad


----------



## Chloe (Jul 9, 2013)

> The boys of Super Junior have been traveling around the world for their 'Super Show 5' world tour, but lately a few fans haven't been very happy.
> 
> Some ELF have been voicing their concern with the fact that Zhoumi and Henry (members of Super Junior-M but not Super Junior) have been performing on some of the stages of 'Super Show 5'. Some have even gone as far as to petition against their participation in the concerts.
> 
> ...


Dunno about you guys but this sounds so half arsed.

Just say the truth.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2013)

He's a fucking liar.

Suju and ELFs are retarded alike anyways, so their attitude towards Henry and Zhoumi being on a Suju stage even though they're technically part of Suju isn't even worth defending.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 9, 2013)

Henry by himself is more talented than all the 13 put together

What I don't get is how they can not want the Chinese members when 80% of Suju fandom is from China.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARk0VhAPm-8[/YOUTUBE]

The fanservice...


----------



## Chloe (Jul 9, 2013)

I swear I've seen porn with those exact scenes...


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2013)

lol that video looks like it has more fanservice than every Hyuna video combined

and double lol at all the women commenting at how gross and pathetic it is

I bet if it was 2PM ripping off their shirts they would lap that shit up


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 9, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Henry by himself is more talented than all the 13 put together



lol     no


----------



## Zach (Jul 9, 2013)

I really like FT Island's new song, I think they sound better in Japanese.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uDHQc-VDwU&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2013)

SM is so gutless. Actually kicking Henmi to the curb because of a few fans. I really wonder why their Chinese fans put up with the Korean Only 13 lot, since they're the ones bulk buying the albums.


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2013)

yea they sound really great in Japanese


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Henry by himself is more talented than all the 13 put together
> 
> What I don't get is how they can not want the Chinese members when 80% of Suju fandom is from China.



You're forgetting this is the fandom that gave Soshi a black ocean for talking to their oppars.


----------



## Zach (Jul 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpkHmgnWx_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 10, 2013)

AHREUM TO LEAVE T-ARA AND BE A SOLO ARTIST!??!?!?!

DANI TO TAKE AHREUM'S PLACE IN T-ARA N4.

THIS GROUP IS THE BIGGEST CLUSTERFUCK IN KPOP I FEEL BAD FOR ANYONE WHO STILL STANS THEM


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

AREUM IS GOING SOLO

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

WHAT A FUCKING JOKE


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 10, 2013)

more like be kept in the basement forever


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

T-ara should disband.

Like seriously disband, they have nothing left for them.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 10, 2013)

She has the stage presence of a dead fish, good luck


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

Dani will revitalize N4


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

What is CCM even going to do with T-ara anymore.

Their fanbase isn't anything significant, they've been ostracized you could say in Korea, and they can't promote overseas.

I guess there's always Japan, but how much money will they make from promoting in Japan alone?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 10, 2013)

Bunny Style sold 70k I think but the promotion for that single was insane. They released 10 different versions or smth, with individual member covers and group covers, as well as making sure every version had different song (every version had a different b-side like a unit song or solo song).

Target's first day was #9 on the chart so I guess it was a one off thing with Bunny Style. QBS barely sold 10k.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

Qri and Boram are fucking useless.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VIB7bMBFfaA[/YOUTUBE]

yes it's exo, but it's on a chinese show so it's more exo m talking of course

and Tao is seriously killing me man

Kris also has some wit to him

when it comes to exo k, chanyeol and suho are very likeable. 

DO is cute but doesn't seem that connected with the other members

bacon was rather invisible

kai also not that connected with the other members, only really seems friendly with sehun

sehun seems fine in the group, he just wasn't very talkative 

M of course seem to get along well, though Lay seems shy still

Luhan, Chen, and Xiumin seemed normal

Kris is funny

Tao is fucking hilarious, and has some Gyuri type persona going on.  it's not him saying he's a god, but it's sort of like "are you serious"  10/10 would stan again


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 10, 2013)

Ccm announces member changes for 5 dolls and SPEED too.

This flop ass company


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2013)

But isn't Speed their fresh group?

Lol, CCM.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2013)

speed is like the co-ed males + new male trainees




a pink without eunji  i bet they always thank the gods for her.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2013)

Ikr! best addition ever pek


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2013)

i watched taxi that had eunji & seo in guk and she basically flatout admitted she didn't even train with them & that she wanted to be a vocal trainer in the first place.

Cube was a flop for creating a group of trainees without a main vocal in the first place.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2013)

Yup she always wanted to be a vocal trainer. I guess both parties benefited a lot, she never would have acquired this much popularity being a vocal trainer but Cube definitely benefited more.

Namjoo is not a bad singer but weak compared to some other main vocalists.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2013)

Namjoo is not even rly a main... barely a lead imo

honestly their live singing is all pretty mediocre except eunji. i never get the praise over the other members vocals cause watching a few lives they rly struggle a bit here and there, I don't get a vibe that they could pull off solos or anything.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2013)

Whenever I listen to A-pink, Eunji's vocals are always overwhelming the rest. The difference is just too big. She doesn't have the soft Yoseob voice that blends in well. 

Oh man as much as I like Sunye, she should officially withdraw from the group. I don't know why she's dragging this on, it's obvious she's not coming back.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWbxwO1NNjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2013)

tbh it's either leave WG or let the Wonder Girls disband.

pretty sure their overseas contracts are all cancelled like the unreleased US album and all


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah isn't Sunye like the main/lead/only vocalist? 

without her what's the point? lol

kinda like Eunji


----------



## Chloe (Jul 11, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Whenever I listen to A-pink, Eunji's vocals are always overwhelming the rest. The difference is just too big. She doesn't have the soft Yoseob voice that blends in well.


I agree, she doesn't really seem to be able to tone down her voice which really kind of ruins the group dynamics vocally :\


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2013)

^ They should stop giving her high notes but then again who else is gona do it lol



The World said:


> yeah isn't Sunye like the main/lead/only vocalist?
> 
> without her what's the point? lol
> 
> kinda like Eunji



Ye Eun is pretty good though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2013)

I like Sunye's voice better but Yenny is the most well-rounded member in WG and has the furthest to go musically, she composed some pretty sick stuff.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 11, 2013)

this sounds 1000000x better than Infinitize & New Challenge minis


----------



## Austin (Jul 11, 2013)

i agree it sounds amazing

also the dubstep actually fits the song for once


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6qask_cn-I[/YOUTUBE]

Didn't see this posted. Pretty catchy imho.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2013)

I like A Pink, I love their sound and I think they're decent live. 

Though Eunji overpowers them too much.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm starting to love No No No, it's so catchy


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2013)

>mfw I see an article about Areum being possessed by spirits and leaving T-ara to become a Shaman and get exorcised and Queen's saying Areum is cool for "defending herself"


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol Stars got banned.

Ahreum rumours is so silly 

Ailee's new MV:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4_rwTytAOs[/YOUTUBE]
I guess you can over sing a song alittle.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol Stars has anger management problems

Ailee's song is okay? not really feeling it


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2013)

I think it'll grow on me slowly. I didn't like her previous singles on first listen either.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 12, 2013)

stars banned again?

pretty much ko'd yesterday, haven't had the chance to listen to ailee, untouchable, etc.


----------



## Spica (Jul 13, 2013)

I prefer her songs on Invitation better than this mini album.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2013)

i think the ilbe scandal helped Crayon Pop a lot.

they're getting onto a lot of shows and they've finally broken into top 50 on melon. other girl groups their level are struggling to do that these days (evol never did crack it iirc, their sales were pretty bad).

shinsadong tiger wrote u & i apparently. honestly ailee's talent is just far better than the material she actually gets. i feel like the producers/composers don't know what to do with her voice.


----------



## Zach (Jul 13, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Stars got banned.
> 
> Ahreum rumours is so silly
> 
> ...



No such thing when it's Ailee, her voice never gets old.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 13, 2013)

Slayon Pop


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 13, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> i think the ilbe scandal helped Crayon Pop a lot.
> 
> they're getting onto a lot of shows and they've finally broken into top 50 on melon. other girl groups their level are struggling to do that these days (evol never did crack it iirc, their sales were pretty bad).
> 
> shinsadong tiger wrote u & i apparently. honestly ailee's talent is just far better than the material she actually gets. i feel like the producers/composers don't know what to do with her voice.



that, the unique concept and the fact that other idols are just randomly doing their dance 

i believe shinee did the bar3 dance on stage recently

unfortunately though Evol is awesome and i love them, the only thing they've got is that they do what other groups do but better.  unfortunately good rapping, singing and songs don't necessarily mean sales


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 13, 2013)

evol has good rappers but honestly their singers sound too whiny for me. not to mention they're under a shit company (stardom?), they're never ever gonna make it.

yeah i think bar bar bar might be a sleeper hit like oc's magic girl


----------



## Hustler (Jul 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_sUBdqMMI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 14, 2013)

Han Geng lands a role for Transformers 4.  suck on that sm & suju

zhoumi & henry u should cut off your contracts asap man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2013)

Lol. Hangeng.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 14, 2013)

i mean obviously we'd all laugh about it but transformers does well at the box office and he gets a nice paycheck. the exposure is just much better than anything sm could dream of.


----------



## Austin (Jul 14, 2013)

Hayoung's voice is actually pretty amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2013)

No it's funny because Han geng is doing so well and SM must be so pressed.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 15, 2013)

this MV tho
[YOUTUBE]h0qN-o0nxWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Zach (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2013)

Song is pretty good.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 16, 2013)

weird thing to post about but i'm watching fancams before i go to bed

[YOUTUBE]8vSLDbZGv1E[/YOUTUBE]

boa is probably the only idol where they had to shorten her height or 171 might be her ACTUAL height

she is much more than 4cm tall than the other members, considering they've all got big heels on and she's wearing sneakers and still managing to kind of dwarf them


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 17, 2013)

I am excited for whatever this is

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4u3BzM0rqo[/YOUTUBE]

Also new YG artist guy:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvX6I3Ky9tc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jul 17, 2013)

Those are some serious psychoactive drugs SM is on.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2013)

Since when was Pee Bowl into A-pink?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2013)

f(x) mv looks so tumblr hipster lol


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol yeah wtf?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfOtieDrDkA[/YOUTUBE]

I like it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2013)

that was so bad.

idk why hurricane/coffee shop sound so mediocre, the one shot mini was really solid.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 17, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! 

A-pink won again!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2013)

Lol Sulli's scandal is kinda amusing.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope this exposes Koreans to the amount of mother swears we have in Chinese


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks like SM went ahead and bought another obscure English song to remake:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7GKCQaISKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zach (Jul 18, 2013)

Coffee Shop and Hurricane disappointed me, I like all of their other songs better


----------



## Hustler (Jul 18, 2013)

Love this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Whdl1uultI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2013)

Sistar during CL performing


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2013)

Bora just couldn't give a f during Infinite either.


----------



## Austin (Jul 18, 2013)

chloe and i were skyping and watching the performance together and we were laughing about that part lmao


----------



## Chloe (Jul 18, 2013)

Hyorin and Soyu in that gif tho.

I feel that.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 18, 2013)

Beast looking like they used too much topaz clean

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y3ZRYQl4Qo[/YOUTUBE]




Miss $ if anyone cares

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_nLGVxmrIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jul 18, 2013)

Did Chlobro miss me?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 19, 2013)

You were gone


----------



## Sansa (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5FHUqpoxRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Jul 19, 2013)

why can't i rep you again, leo


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Deputy Myself (Jul 20, 2013)

thank god Apink won

called it
now starting next week B2st and Infinite are gonna battle it out


----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2013)

Neither of them are doing extremely well on the charts as of now

Pretty sure Ailee will win for a while before we see either of them win, unless of course fanvotes play a major part.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2013)

Beast might get a win but I don't think Infinite will. Apink is doing better than Infinite with a two week old song.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3Kmuk2lokc#at=16[/YOUTUBE]

Chad Future

Gonna admit, didn't think he would stick around for this long.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfj57pBaNFQ[/YOUTUBE]

Crayon Pop so crayji.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2013)

Crayon pop got into the top 20 of melon chart

Get your drugs on


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2013)

> Gonna admit, didn't think he would stick around for this long.



Apparently he's really rich.


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 20, 2013)

```
[CODE]
```
[/CODE]





Ennoea said:


> Apparently he's really rich.



I guess that could explain how/why.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 20, 2013)

eh A Pink were dropping for a while but their wins shot them back up the chart. They were out of Melon Top 5 a few days ago but after winning they shot up back to #2. Too bad their songs get worse every comeback. I tried to like them but they're just so blah outside of Eunji.

pretty sure Ailee will win for the next few weeks. Infinite have a chance if their album sales & fanvotes are better than Beast since Beast released late this week so they only really have a shot for the week after.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 20, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Crayon pop got into the top 20 of melon chart
> 
> Get your drugs on



aw yeah

bar bar bar has increased in views so much


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 21, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I'd watch this movie.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 21, 2013)

Awwww they're such adorable angels ;;

laughing at the one short stick figure


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 21, 2013)

> Chrome Entertainment spent $340 on Crayon Pop's BarBarBar video..



omfgggggggggggg


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2013)

That's pretty hilarious. I guess you don't need to spend $$$$ to make a good vid.


----------



## KaiserPhoenix (Jul 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTNqoWubrgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 21, 2013)

Well it depends what they spent it on

can't include staffing at least

outfits and scenery, maybe under 340

the most expensive thing was probably the helmets at like 20-30 each hahaha

actually, the shoes were probably most expensive. they're all wearing white nikes.  those could be sponsored however

the park seemed to be of no particular affiliation so it was probably pretty easy to ask to film there, that might have cost them nothing


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 21, 2013)

Since I already posted some 9 Muses stuff on this page...

Spoilered cause they're huge:

*Spoiler*: __ 










9 Muses Hyuna, best Hyuna.



> the bar bar bar MV only costs 340 USD(38만 2천원) and* the Saturday Night was 89000 USD.*



I guess I to some degree understand now why Chrome put so much more emphasis on promoting Saturday Night over Bing Bing even though Bing Bing imho was the better song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 21, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> Well it depends what they spent it on
> 
> can't include staffing at least
> 
> ...



apparently they filmed in an abandoned theme park so location costs are probably $0


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 22, 2013)

hahaha that makes a ridiculous amount of sense.  

they had to push around the carousel, that tilty thing they were dancing on was old, chipped, and was shaking...




> I guess I to some degree understand now why Chrome put so much more emphasis on promoting Saturday Night over Bing Bing even though Bing Bing imho was the better song.


omg yeah i only watch bing bing, saturday night is pretty lame in comparison


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 22, 2013)

f(x) teaser
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qunwIXdIcKg[/YOUTUBE]

Haven't even listened to this, but I'll post it anyway


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 23, 2013)

hust: ara & raina did a few collabs for some show

first love


----------



## Hustler (Jul 23, 2013)

Ah I saw the pics, didn't think they'd have such hq vids. What a flawfree being, jesus!

I want another HV comeback, it's kinda boring atm 

Thanks!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 23, 2013)

For Cara


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

Perfection!!! They look amazing!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnku4o3tRB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2013)

The song though Hust.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol ignoring that. It's the best they looked minus Krystal's pink brows.

Crayon pop hit #5 on Melon. Holy shit Snsd, 2ne1 and Sistar better run


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2013)

This is the best Vic has looked. 

Lol at Crayon pop. Idk how they did it but they've done it.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

Lost plenty of weight but still gorgeous 

Lol they're charming in a weird way


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2013)

Apparently they had oxygen injected in to their legs. Whatever that means. It gets rid of fat in the right area.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

Pretty sure Eunji did that or so I read on Netizenbuzz. Her legs/thighs did become thin in short amount of time.

Hows fasting going?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2013)

Okay. it was really hot last two weeks so that was tough, but the weather is better now so they're okay.


----------



## Zach (Jul 24, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Perfection!!! They look amazing!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnku4o3tRB4[/YOUTUBE]



Not crazy about the song, but they do look good although not crazy about Krystal's red/pink hair.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

Baby Jung looks wonderful.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

What exactly is a box mv?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 24, 2013)

Any MV from SM

They're always dancing in a box


----------



## Sansa (Jul 24, 2013)

But like, what is it though?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 25, 2013)

lol I actually like fx's new song, but the MV was boring even for an SM video.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2013)

A Pink are doing really well. Haven't seen the F(x) song in the charts.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 25, 2013)

Queens 

Song is so addictive. Why are people saying it's because of Na Eun and WGM though? Eunji, so under appreciated


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2013)

It's a mix of things. Eunji and Nauen are probably the main reason the song got attention, but it's doing well because the song is adorable.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2013)

fx hasn't released the song yet 

it's definitely not cause of naeun tbh. wgm ratings are below 10% so it isn't really doing that great. basically netizenbuzz posts about it because shawols basically spam request


----------



## Austin (Jul 25, 2013)

lol someone named r.a added me on skype and i thought it was you so i accepted then they messaged me "hi i don't know you but i'm a girl" 

blocked


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2013)

> fx hasn't released the song yet



I guessed since it's not in the top 30. When is it coming out?


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2013)

Austin said:


> lol someone named r.a added me on skype and i thought it was you so i accepted then they messaged me "hi i don't know you but i'm a girl"
> 
> blocked


Give me their address.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2013)

29th. fx & beg full albums on the same day.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)

Eunji during the akp live yesterday was so adorbs


----------



## Sansa (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2013)

exo repackage called growl


----------



## Chloe (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like a SHINee song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyTOJnHfKU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cava (Jul 26, 2013)

^ i think it sounds more like a suju song, but yea.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like a suju song. Man SM wants them album sales.


----------



## Cava (Jul 26, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Sounds like a suju song. Man SM wants them album sales.



i bet exo is coming out wif a sub vocal-group of chen/do/baekhyun soon.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 26, 2013)

And F(x) will barely get anything


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2013)

BEG's new teaser looks amazing. Can't wait.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 26, 2013)

fx song has grown on me


----------



## Zach (Jul 26, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> BEG's new teaser looks amazing. Can't wait.



Kill Bill


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2013)

fx song is terrible exo is terrible

yooara and raina were cool

infinite was cool

cant wait for BEG

thread needs moar apink or crayon drugs


----------



## Cava (Jul 27, 2013)

lol barbarbar has got to be one of the most annoying songs EVER. its definitely fresh and interesting, but its a song that really irritates you as you are constantly reminded of it no matter where...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm loving U and I. It's atleast different to the rest that's being performed. And Ailee kills the lives. 

Crayon Pop is kinda annoying.

Also I'm turning in to a Girl's Day stan. I love Female President. And Yura is so gorgeous. And Sojin is glorious too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1vE2mxtCIg[/YOUTUBE]

The song is really catchy, but Jimin's voice is beyond annoying. Work on your rapping.


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I'm loving U and I. It's atleast different to the rest that's being performed. And Ailee kills the lives.
> 
> Crayon Pop is kinda annoying.
> 
> Also I'm turning in to a *Girl's Day stan.* I love Female President. And Yura is so gorgeous. And Sojin is glorious too.



Yesh 
welcome to the fold 

I think you, me and stars are the only GD stans


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2013)

I still don't get how you can stan asian Huey


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2013)

This is what happens when Enno finally proposes to his Korean bride to be





dreams shattered


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll stan Kwon Jiyong for ever


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I'll stan Kwon Jiyong for ever


Pretty sure he was talking about Girls day, not G-d


Ennoea said:


> Crayon Pop is kinda annoying.



Bitch please


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2013)

pretty sure stars was going for dem cheap jokes


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2013)

I liked Jihae from Girls Day but they seem better off without her or its just a co incidence, Sojin is the only stannable one even though Yura is hot


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2013)

Ugh so addicted to No No No

I think two of my *bias* groups had the best comebacks this year, A-pink and HV. Juniel was good but didn't like it as much as her previous tracks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2013)

Juniel should stick to more ballady songs.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah! I know it's boring but I love her ballady songs.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2013)

Girl's Day probably had the best single this year imo. Other groups have released decent stuff are A Pink, and 4minute's Domino. Bit of a slow year.

Okay seriously do SM stans just cry over everything, the new Exo song sounds like a Shinee/Suju song and they're acting like it's the best thing ever. Even Wolf was more memorable.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 27, 2013)

Well Exo did sell 300k albums or so, their fans are by far the worst. They think Exo released the best album this year.

I'm surprised you didn't mention CNB, even though it has been a mediocre year for male groups, they had one of the best songs along with Infinite I guess.

Not including idols, Baechigi had a great song and man these guys are great, need to get into them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TPCc-sTL_4[/YOUTUBE]

Also people repping me with Yura, I like Sojin better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 27, 2013)

watched the leaked exo practice for growl

it's alright

at least they can't do worse than wolf


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 27, 2013)

Well for boys groups I liked Hyde, CNB's mini, BAP One Shot, Nuest Hello and Destiny is pretty good. Nothing outstanding or anything but decent stuff. I preferred CNB's japanese stuff, Blind Love was amazing.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 27, 2013)

Hust you just reminded me I haven't listened to geeks in 5eva 

they're so precious :33


----------



## Chloe (Jul 27, 2013)

her chin is just so pointy


----------



## Sansa (Jul 27, 2013)

Dat Camel Toe Doe.


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2013)

I bet Subin's cameltoe could sing and dance and tell sum jokes too

She's DalFlawless


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2013)

guess who is who or what group 


*Spoiler*: _ones i know_ 



1.
2. Sulli / fx
3. suju
4. lainbow
5.
6. afterschool
7. 
8. hyorin / sistar
9. exo
10. girls' day
11.
12. snsd
13.
14.
15. GD & Taeyang / Big bang
16. dara & cl / 2ne1
17. shinee
18. suzy / miss a
19.
20. 
21.
22. 2pm
23. mblaq? dbsk
24. jyj?
25. kara
26. inpinit
27. IU
28.
29. tin tap
30. wondergirls


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _my guesses_ 



2) f(x)
3) Super Junior
4) flawless OT7
6) after school
8) sistar (laughing so hard how they made her dark )
9) AWOOOOO 
10) girl's day
12) snsd
14) dal flawless
15) GD and Taeyang??
16) 2ne1
17) SHINee
18) miss a
23) TVXQ
24) JYJ
25) kara
26) infinite	 
27) IU
29) Tin Tap


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2013)

lel 9 and 20


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQdFbwKZk28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cava (Jul 28, 2013)

damn sm is really going all in for exo xD


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2013)

SM should take Exo and put them in the same cell as a rapist.

Because they raped my ears with their shitty music.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2013)

#13 looks like 2PM, isn't that the dance for Heartbeat?


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2013)

Jaekyung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2013)

$600,000 loaned for Block B's concert but Stardom invested it in Evol instead


----------



## Cava (Jul 28, 2013)

those lower lids are freaking goddamn scary... and swollen.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 28, 2013)

28 is Shinhwaa


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2013)

7 is Infinite Destiny
11 is I'm sure Bar Bar Bar
13 is Vixx Hyde.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2013)

30 is either Roly Poly or Son Dam Bi's Saturday Night.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 28, 2013)

30 is definitely the tell me dance lol

in other news

tiffany completely surprised me, as she did not fuck up the american national anthem (not perfect, but probably her best vocal performance)


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2013)

How could you have doubted Tiffany Cara?

I'm disappointed.

Edit:
Who else remembers this lol


Tbh, I feel that Jiyeon, Soyeon, Eunjung, Hyomin, and Qri could do well if they left T-ara for another group or went solo.
Jiyeon and Eunjung could do really well as actresses.
Soyeon can do well as a vocal and somewhat well as an actress.
Hyomin can do well as a rapper and somewhat well as an actress.
Qri could join a K indie band seeing as she was a bass player before she got recruited into CCM or she could be a model.

There's just no hope for Boram really.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow Tiffany actually sang well for once, and without going all Mariah Carey wannabe. However Taeyeon killed it, she sounded beautiful.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2Qv7FtVBac[/YOUTUBE]

LORD SEUNGRI RETURNS AUGUST 19TH


----------



## Sansa (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol.

Netizens are going to have a field day about this.


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2013)

ohhhhshiiieeeeetttt


----------



## Hustler (Jul 28, 2013)

Seungri


----------



## Chloe (Jul 28, 2013)

Can we please talk about how weird hyomin's arm looks in that picture


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 28, 2013)

why aren't they wearing bikinis smh.

PINK TAPE IS ACTUALLY A PRETTY GOOD ALBUM, pleasantly surprised by SM for once (no i didn't bother with XOXO and never will)


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

That's the worst possible concept T-ara can comeback with right now tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2013)

A Pink always have great albums.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 29, 2013)

Kai what are you doing no one wants you here


----------



## Hustler (Jul 29, 2013)

And Exotics were mad at Krystal, like Kai should be blessed to be anywhere near her



Ennoea said:


> A Pink always have great albums.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 29, 2013)

OT but our PM


----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2013)

What country is that?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2013)

F(x) album is really good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 29, 2013)

on the otherhand, BEG's album is very underwhelming =/


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2013)

^however the kill bill mv is quite awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 29, 2013)

yes i love it 

but the song seems to be lacking something for me too B( it just seems so underwhelming.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 29, 2013)

yeah the song is just okay

great track for miryo, but her parts are too short to really make it a better song

jea at the end just kills me lmao

it's like jeez woman you fell 3 feet


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2013)

Song lacks the energy and badassness of Sixth Sense. Also not very catchy.


----------



## Austin (Jul 29, 2013)

so badman is gonna be fucking amazing


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2013)

Missing the sexy glory of Volume Up in 2013


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2013)

I feel bad for dissing Kpop in 2012, Miss A's Touch mini was so amazing


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the song is growing on me, but I really don't like that MV

I liked the hipster teaser shadow more 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNJL275w9Us[/YOUTUBE]



Ennoea said:


> I feel bad for dissing Kpop in 2012, Miss A's Touch mini was so amazing



yeash


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2013)

At least she has a bikini on 

Wait, is T-ara not appearing in the MV at all?

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA

CCM genius!


----------



## Sansa (Jul 29, 2013)

Crayon pop in the 10

Ailee still in 1st.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2013)

> I liked the hipster teaser shadow more



I thought you hated hipsters


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2013)

That's how bad the MV was 

Step your game up SM


----------



## Naisutime (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Noda. B (Jul 29, 2013)

omg O-ren Narsha just made my life. And that opening move in the MV, I feel like at this point, BEG and Hyuna are having a competition to see whose MV can get banned the fastest


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

Random but Joah would do really well if Jay Park released it in America, in English of course


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2013)

Joah would also do well if Jay released it in my pants


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

JYP could probably break through in the US with Jay park.

Instead of trying and failing with wonder girls and 2pm.


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

Jay Park is not with JYP yo, he got kicked out eons ago


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

He got kicked out of JYP?

Who is he signed under now?


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

Sidus HQ I believe

Lol yeah, haven't you heard about what happened between him/2PM/JYP?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh yes, he is signed with Sidus.

I totally forgot.


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

Hara and LSH are possibly dating, spotted together in Japan



I miss her on variety shows tbh


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

Damn.

Got right over whats his face.


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2013)

All I see Kara doing these days is take selca's




Jiyeon said:


> Oh yes, he is signed with Sidus.
> 
> I totally forgot.



It only worked out for him leaving JYP


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2013)

Kara are releasing crappy singles in Japan


----------



## Zach (Jul 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyBTH3hCyWo[/YOUTUBE]

I love it The whistling sound and the guitar make a nice touch. One of the best kpop songs to come out recently that I've heard, but then again the recent stuff I've heard has all been disappointing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF9U02BlDfE[/YOUTUBE]

Strangely not as disappointing as I expected it would be Kind of catchy.


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm digging both songs


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 30, 2013)

Kill Bill was pretty damn good, but the rapping was poor as usual. I don't get why all these korean artists (especially girls!) try to rap. It always end up as piss fucking poor. Sing, sing and sing some more god damnit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

the rap is actually the best part of Kill Bill tho.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

T-ara songs are always catchy though.

That's their charm.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2013)

T-ara song sounds like Loving U's second hand brother.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

well apparently it's by Duble Sidekick the same guys who did Loving U so...


----------



## The World (Jul 30, 2013)

I was just listening to Loving U :33 

Summer song of 2012


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 30, 2013)

Double Sidekick have started early with their repetitive songs.


----------



## Shoukry (Jul 30, 2013)

Wish I knew about this thread sooner..


----------



## Zach (Jul 30, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> the rap is actually the best part of Kill Bill tho.



I liked the rap in the song as well.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2013)

Miryo is part of the reason BEG is so recognizable 

dat rap



Shoukry said:


> Wish I knew about this thread sooner..



welcome yo

edit: god airplane is so good off of pink tape

it's so fucking good yet bad at the same time

the only real bad is how it's like 

"AIRPLANE


LOVE


COME WITH ME"

but god i love it lmao


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

The real reason BEG is so recognizable is Ga In


----------



## Chloe (Jul 30, 2013)

Narsha >>>>>>


----------



## lucky (Jul 30, 2013)

miryo is gangsta rapper.



and i thought bikini would have the T-Ara members in bikinis.  Am disappoint.  Utterly, completely, despairingly disappoint.


----------



## lucky (Jul 30, 2013)

Quick, Cara and Chloe.  Pm me pics of yourselves in bikinis to assuage my sorrow.


*edit*

Nm not chloe.  Forgot she's 12


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

Chloe is a woman now.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 30, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> Miryo is part of the reason BEG is so recognizable
> 
> edit: god airplane is so good off of pink tape
> 
> it's so fucking good yet bad at the same time



You mean it's bad, but not bad meaning bad but bad meaning good, you know?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2013)

chloester has been legal a few days

she can send you enough for the both of us


edit: oh aids you so eloquent and know what i was thinking


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

I've always seen Chloe as a woman tbh.


----------



## Austin (Jul 30, 2013)

i've always seen chloe as a dude


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2013)

i've always recently seen chloe as myka

*Spoiler*: __ 








aaaaaaaand i should post about kpop again

when will growl be released

the dance is so good


----------



## Zach (Jul 30, 2013)

I've always seen Chloe as a sexy dude.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

Cara, you can't be my noona anymore.

You praised Exo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2013)

but the dance is so cool


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it Kai doing his 30 sec washed up dance moves he probably learnt from Yunho?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 30, 2013)

here it is lol


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

That actually wasn't bad, quite good even but just gives them more reason not to sing lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 30, 2013)

i love how this is cute but not overthetop fanservicey


----------



## Hustler (Jul 30, 2013)

I like it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYktOE77oog[/YOUTUBE]

He looks like a mix of Yonghwa and Zico


----------



## Sansa (Jul 30, 2013)

Watched that guy when he was in High kick 3.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2013)

> edit: god airplane is so good off of pink tape
> 
> it's so fucking good yet bad at the same time
> 
> ...



Lol same. But I love the song lol.

AOA MOYA is stuck in my head.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2013)

lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2013)

moya is way too tame for me.

airplane & toy are AMAZING, hands down one of the best EDM songs in kpop. I like that f(x) still stick to their signature sound.

i wanted smth like this from aoa black except maybe smth more oomphy and harder


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]I3dezFzsNss[/YOUTUBE]

it's basically the dance version lmao

either way the only thing i'm going to say is

look at DO's outfit lmao


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 31, 2013)

The song still sounds like a JYP song. Repetitive beat.

Dance is really good but I see Kris struggling. Live is gonna be a bit of a mess except for Lay and Kai.


----------



## Cava (Jul 31, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]I3dezFzsNss[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> it's basically the dance version lmao
> 
> ...



what about his outfit? O_O




Ennoea said:


> The song still sounds like a JYP song. Repetitive beat.
> 
> Dance is really good but I see Kris struggling. Live is gonna be a bit of a mess except for Lay and Kai.


i think kai reacted really well even with the cap-dropping mistake.. i guess thats y SM keeps promoting him as 'the dancer" of exo.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

It's Tiffany's birthday today


----------



## Sansa (Jul 31, 2013)

I knew that picture was Kwon Jiyong without even looking it up.

Ofc people are getting butthurt saying he's a racist etc.

What do


----------



## The World (Jul 31, 2013)

I wish I could delivery her a birthday cake 



*Spoiler*: __ 



With my dick stuffed inside it


----------



## NudeShroom (Jul 31, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The song still sounds like a JYP song. Repetitive beat.
> 
> Dance is really good but I see Kris struggling. Live is gonna be a bit of a mess except for Lay and Kai.



indeed.  lay just looks fucking awesome when he does it.  watching the chinese version with sehun at the middle in the end... just doesn't have the same effect as lay doing it


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 31, 2013)

sm really wants shinee to get the disk daesang this year, to release 3rd part of full album, misconceptions of us


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jul 31, 2013)

I genuinely enjoyed Exo. Kris is so lanky and awkward, haha.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 1, 2013)

crayon pop hit #1 on melon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 1, 2013)

I am so happy for them

yet I am so scared for the possible shitstorms incoming


----------



## Hustler (Aug 1, 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## The World (Aug 1, 2013)

What do you need to be scared about?

Crayon drugs swag on them haters


----------



## Hustler (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 1, 2013)

HV possible comeback in Sept, fuck yes!


----------



## Sansa (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2013)

Twerking? With an Asian booty? I gotta see this


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

Min did it expertly.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2013)

She need a booty first 

But yeah she did it noice

She American doe right?

Twerking is probably foreign to Koreans


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

Min is American?

Since when?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2013)

Hustler said:


> HV possible comeback in Sept, fuck yes!



i think they're releasing a live cd version of their concert actually D:

yoonjo injured her leg again so hv comeback seems delayed for now


----------



## Hustler (Aug 2, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> i think they're releasing a live cd version of their concert actually D:
> 
> yoonjo injured her leg again so hv comeback seems delayed for now



Eh yeah apparently they mentioned something about a possible comeback during their concert so fingers crossed

That girl is so injury prone


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2013)

yeah they recorded a single back in may but it seems pushed back.

, he usually tweets when pledis artists are recording/mixing since he's in charge.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZIm3aVCCQA[/YOUTUBE]
I really like this. I think since Ailee and Infinite Kpop kinda got better this year.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2013)

That twerk shit is awful. And I see that ifuaskedmeto on ONTD is stirring shit up.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILlzOq7STKk[/YOUTUBE]

Daebak.

I'm so gonna follow this from now on.

2nd ep

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXwcJd-aBwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 2, 2013)

yessss i'm excited for Ladies Code


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

Twerking and kpop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cc4x9Kj3ZGw[/YOUTUBE]

just as good are all the people acting superior in the comments

TIME TO SAIL OUT THE SHIT STORM


----------



## Sansa (Aug 2, 2013)

Tbh, I don't care about twerking.
It's a bit uncivilized yes, but if they wanna make a 7 member girl group dedicated to twerking, then let them.

All I care about is their music being good and them being pretty.


----------



## Austin (Aug 2, 2013)

ima be honest that girl with the pink hair is hot as fuck


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2013)

Eh I don't know about dedicated to twerking only

Maybe a 1 album concept

They really puttin in work with shaking dem little booties 

cara do you love shitstorms? you seem to be sailing in it alot


----------



## Chloe (Aug 3, 2013)

Austin said:


> ima be honest that girl with the pink hair is hot as fuck


Dude I was just thinking that


----------



## Hustler (Aug 3, 2013)

They're gona be banned from everywhere


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2013)

They can't twerk for long, their backs are gonna go.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2013)

That sounds like a challenge Enno

Girl in pink clearly wants the D


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2013)

Min Hyoyeon Nicole(?) Minzy for best twerk team 

maybe add in some Secret and Sistar 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE7Ga7kYNDs[/YOUTUBE]



 at bitches calling Min ratchet


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 3, 2013)

bubble butt playing 


when is fiestar comin back already.  i miss yezi


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone have any 24 hour live streams of like SBS, tvN, KBS, MBC or anything?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2013)

Inkigayo?

SBS


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Not just for inkigayo, but for like my own viewing pleasure.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2013)

That site I posted should have most of those


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Leo.

Would rep you but I have to spread.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Bout to watch the new episode of ytblss on that stream Leo


----------



## Hustler (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## Sansa (Aug 4, 2013)

Haven't even read the article yet but:


Edit:
Exotics showing the world why they are the most toxic fandom once again.

Exo should go on an indefinite hiatus, their fandom makes SM and other SM fandoms look bad.


----------



## Austin (Aug 5, 2013)

Well this is a slap to the face to all apink haters who say only eunji can sing...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 5, 2013)

Well they can all sing but the difference is huge


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 5, 2013)

Well a lot of kpop idols can sing but whether they actually have singing talent is another question.

The rest of A Pink dont have any range vocally or are not particularly gifted at singing.


----------



## lucky (Aug 5, 2013)

What RA said.  Almost anyone can learn singing techniques to a decent level.  But to be amazing you'll need technique + natural proclivity for it.


Lookit Hyori.  She trains hard and is a singer+dancer.  When she sings live, she hits the right notes, breathes properly, good technique (while dancing!!!).  That shit is fucking hard.  But she hardly sounds amazing.



Then you look at SNSD's Tiffany.  Out of all SNSD, the natural 'sound' of her singing voice is most beautiful (to me).  But her technique is clearly inferior to Taeyeon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 5, 2013)

basically. Tiffany has a voice but her technique is terrible, same for Bom too. they have talent but don't know how to use it.

and a pink had a year off (minus eunji). if they weren't brushing up their skills it would just look rly bad on them.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 5, 2013)

Well credit to Yoobin for rocking that tan like it's her natural tone

Carabear don't play with Io, it's shit


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2013)

Exo stans will still get in, they've use Vixx, F(x) and Henry and other fandoms to come in, throw insults while supporting Exo. I hope the other fandoms get tougher, then all those twits won't be allowed in.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2013)

THose twerking girls are just terrible


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2013)

Also Miss Jia or whoever and the argument with Hottest over twitter was embarrassing.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2013)

wtf even is that


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 5, 2013)

khun tagged jia wrongly on twitter and tagged that user instead


----------



## Austin (Aug 5, 2013)

bap tonight jknsaldaldnka


----------



## Sansa (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Austin (Aug 5, 2013)

the pink haired one... so hot..


----------



## Sansa (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Aug 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB8I1BIcMb0#at=184[/YOUTUBE]

Edit:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qECQTvhbJ4#at=139[/YOUTUBE]

Just found this one. It's pretty good.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 5, 2013)

the chorus is lacking a little but i like it


----------



## Shoukry (Aug 5, 2013)

Has Badman come out yet?


----------



## Chloe (Aug 5, 2013)

I quite like that song.

IA with the chorus thing tho.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLHY_7PgaV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shoukry (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought Hurricane may be better..


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 5, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB8I1BIcMb0#at=184[/YOUTUBE]



that was adorbs 

though i'm mad at you for starting me with a crayon pop marathon.  

it's like disney songs

you can't watch just one

you have to keep going until your eyes bleed


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 5, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> that was adorbs
> 
> though i'm mad at you for starting me with a crayon pop marathon.
> 
> ...





I know lol. 

Felt like it was time for some childhood nostalgia some time ago, ended up marathoning 10 movies in a row (including a newer one called Rapunzel) and had this song on repeat for like 5 fuckin' days.

Was great.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 6, 2013)

apparently Suzy's role in Architecture 101 or smth that made her the nation's first love was originally written with Seobot in mind.

sm u dumb.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay Ladies Code chorus is stuck in my head after 2 listens, I think it's pretty good.

BAP song will grow with lives as it always will.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like 2NE1 and Lee Hi had a baby with Hate you. But better because they're not trying too hard.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 6, 2013)

seohyun... acting... 

it's a toss up for her

either she'll be great like she usually is

or her awkward will leak into it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2013)

SM probably didn't because she'd be damn awkward.


----------



## Austin (Aug 6, 2013)

bow wow is fucking amazing


----------



## Hustler (Aug 6, 2013)

Bow Wow is still making music? lol


----------



## Austin (Aug 6, 2013)

leo pls

the bap song


----------



## Zach (Aug 7, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Bow Wow is still making music? lol





Austin said:


> leo pls
> 
> the bap song



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2013)

I love all the people claiming it's racist are so stupid. They filmed it in Detroit. If there were no black people, they'd bitch. There were black and white people in each crowd, they still use the stereotype car, not realising how they try to white wash all the races. Talk about political correctness gone fucked up.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Aug 7, 2013)

Apink all look like they've gotten a lot thinner :\


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 7, 2013)

Source.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17If89xZ3qQ#at=58[/YOUTUBE]

Bullying in A-Pink


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2013)

Chloe said:


> Apink all look like they've gotten a lot thinner :\



people are claiming they got the carboxy shots (reducing thigh fatness).


----------



## Cava (Aug 7, 2013)

im really digging 2ne1's Do You Love Me.

like, REALLY DIGGING. n i hated 2ne1's falling in love so..


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 7, 2013)

where was the twerking tho


----------



## Zach (Aug 7, 2013)

Cava said:


> im really digging 2ne1's Do You Love Me.
> 
> like, REALLY DIGGING. n i hated 2ne1's falling in love so..



Falling in love was good


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2013)

@RA
It's actually better they didn't twerk as much as their debut videos hinted at imo.

Give them time to practice more etc and they'll get better.


----------



## Cava (Aug 7, 2013)

Zach said:


> Falling in love was good


sorry, still hate it. if i wanted to listen to reggae i'd listen to reggae, not kpop.


----------



## Austin (Aug 7, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I love all the people claiming it's racist are so stupid. They filmed it in Detroit. If there were no black people, they'd bitch. There were black and white people in each crowd, they still use the stereotype car, not realising how they try to white wash all the races. Talk about political correctness gone fucked up.



Tbh anyone who called it racist is racist, because I didn't notice the actors were black I just thought they were actors lmao


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2013)

It's not even that it's racist, people want to impose their on views of how everyone in their race should be represented. Without even realising oh wait BAP have always sang about fighting oppression, there are black people int he police, in the end noone wins. But no, how dare someone show a black guy with a gun, all the while I'm gonna sit here and bring out the ghetto lingo even though I'm a middle class white girl on tumblr.


----------



## Zach (Aug 7, 2013)

Cava said:


> sorry, still hate it. if i wanted to listen to reggae i'd listen to reggae, not kpop.



I don't know how that sounds like reggae Even if it did kpop shouldn't have to follow only one type of music.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2013)

so cube joined the chart manipulation thing

even though they were one of the companies suspected lol


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2013)

Just shows how they're going after Sistar and Crayon Pop.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't be sure how everything works but someone posted this interesting chart over on reddit



y axis is youtube views, x is days

only line that isn't gradual is Shadow, and it was pointed out how viewing statistics for shadow has also been disabled

i assume if sistar is under suspicion for sistar19's song then Whats Your Name would be too, considering both were idol songs that destroyed the digital charts


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2013)

Something I will say, Exo's youtube views aren't so high.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 7, 2013)

What's funnier than the album only selling 10k on the first day is the fans of t-ara in the comments section getting butthurt that people find it sad/laughable that they could only manage 10k sales on the first day, which is supposed to be the highest selling day.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOdG3jctLtM[/YOUTUBE]

360p we meet again.

They're not tan, they're as fuckin' orange as my friends back in high school...Song was only semi-catchy.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Gangkiz disbanded but Naisu still rocking that set 

Queen!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hJbAKJyjwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2013)

hust, hv releasing their live concert album next week!!


----------



## Zach (Aug 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRTb81FpWq0&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Yes I love you 2ne1:33 I like "Falling in Love" better though.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah I heard, K-pop is getting interesting again 

Unfortunately not too fond of Do you love me. Eh gimme the Seungri solo.


----------



## The World (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I like it better than falling in love, but I dunno

better for the club I guess


----------



## The World (Aug 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOdG3jctLtM[/YOUTUBE]

I like the song and all, but where is the twerking or the supposed choreo that allkpop put in it's bullshit headline 

Just seems like a hip hop/pop party mv

2 or 3 of the girls are cute, pink girl is still hot as fuck

but dem bad tans eww god no


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2013)

do you love me just feels really really generic. like any other kpop group could've released it too.

yg really needs to get some new producers for 2ne1. teddy is getting old.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2013)

Do You Love me is pretty bad.


----------



## Cava (Aug 8, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> do you love me just feels really really generic. like any other kpop group could've released it too.
> 
> yg really needs to get some new producers for 2ne1. teddy is getting old.



usually when its not "generic" it goes the way of say... RPPP. n then everyone gets mad because the girls dont do what they usualy do.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2013)

It's funny seeing people claim Hurricane was average and crap while praising Do You Love Me. Hurricane was a much better song.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdTyZcXFDfc[/YOUTUBE]
I really like this, these guys doing it hardcore


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Growl is actually not bad but fuck, it sounds exactly like some other song

This is bugging me


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2013)

Black Tinkerbell was one of the better releases this year, sadly Chocolat just aren't getting any attention. Even AOA charted in top ten on realtime.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2013)

Yep Growl sounds like something, it's been bugging me since release.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 8, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Gangkiz disbanded but Naisu still rocking that set



Should switch to someone who won't let me down like Sojin/Yura or just get a ToG set...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2013)

Cava said:


> usually when its not "generic" it goes the way of say... RPPP. n then everyone gets mad because the girls dont do what they usualy do.



hm... i say generic in that it's something that can be sung by any random kpop group. even if 2ne1 does their pop stuff, they have their own flair to it (IATB, Can't Nobody, Go Away). this new song has none of that, it just stinks of any random nugu girl group could do it. falling in love is 2ne1 experimenting, not everyone may like it but you know that it's 2ne1. the new song has none of that.

RPPP is whacky as hell but I like it, it really defines f(x). a whacky random group you can't really put your mark to with nonsensical addictive songs. ofc f(x) in general is a mixed bag but you can tell an f(x) song when you hear it, i like that there's more experimentation with them.

black tinkerbell is alright but it's too dated for 2013. it would've been a huge jam in 2012 but it just doesn't sound as fresh now.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

TOG sounds good, Hwa Ryun or Rak

Go go go


----------



## Austin (Aug 8, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Yep Growl sounds like something, it's been bugging me since release.



It sounds like something American but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Cava (Aug 8, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> hm... i say generic in that it's something that can be sung by any random kpop group. even if 2ne1 does their pop stuff, they have their own flair to it (IATB, Can't Nobody, Go Away). this new song has none of that, it just stinks of any random nugu girl group could do it. falling in love is 2ne1 experimenting, not everyone may like it but you know that it's 2ne1. the new song has none of that.
> 
> RPPP is whacky as hell but I like it, it really defines f(x). a whacky random group you can't really put your mark to with nonsensical addictive songs. ofc f(x) in general is a mixed bag but you can tell an f(x) song when you hear it, i like that there's more experimentation with them.
> 
> black tinkerbell is alright but it's too dated for 2013. it would've been a huge jam in 2012 but it just doesn't sound as fresh now.



i'm sorry... what? DYLM sounds exactly like can't nobody lol! don't know how u r comparing them..


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 8, 2013)

you basically admitted why it's bad, it sounds like a cheap copy of can't nobody but with none of the 2ne1 flair.


----------



## Austin (Aug 8, 2013)

So Btob are coming back soon

also new hair colors according to a Korean fan

> Sungjae: Blonde
> Minhyuk: Red
> Hyunsik: Green
> Changsub: White-ish
> Peniel: Black + Red
> Ilhoon: 'Beautiful color'
> Eunkwang: No change

No clue what "beautiful color" is


----------



## The World (Aug 8, 2013)

the color of gwiyeomi


----------



## Zach (Aug 8, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdTyZcXFDfc[/YOUTUBE]
> I really like this, these guys doing it hardcore





It's not bad


----------



## Austin (Aug 8, 2013)

oh a korean friend explained that "beautiful color" means black lol


----------



## Zach (Aug 8, 2013)

You're not the beautiful color


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 8, 2013)

dude i listen to bp pt 2 every fuckin day

love that song more than their debut it would seem

also liking Mamama but it's ridiculously short and seems to be missing something


----------



## Sansa (Aug 8, 2013)

Changmin is a really good singer.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Damn this AOA girl is cute asf, I need to check them out properly


----------



## Sansa (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't stalk her pls Leo.

Pls.

Pls.

Pls.

Pls.
**
Pls.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

?

**


----------



## Sansa (Aug 8, 2013)

?
**


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 8, 2013)

**


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> **



Lol what's wrong?

If you really want an Asian girl that bad, get good education/job and then travel


----------



## Sansa (Aug 8, 2013)

I wanted to see how long you would play along.

Keep playing along dammit


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

SM took over Woollim.

Lol wtf.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait what how?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Woolim merged with SM C&C because they don't have enough funds to support their artists or something


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about Inspirits being part of SM Fam.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

They won't be part of SM town


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

:33 **


----------



## Chloe (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank god tbh


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

I wish SM would take over YG.

Those are only dreams....


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Big Bang under SM? yeah, keep dreaming


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2013)

thank god.

i will kms if sm changes infinite.

i doubt woollim lacked the money, they were ranking in tons thanks to infinite's cfs and all last year. it might be for future expansion like world tour and stuff, which woollim don't have the resources or expertise in.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

Jiyong hyung and Taeyeon on the same stage at an SM Town concert 

It's so beautiful I want to cry imagining it.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

Lesson 3.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5-w_vtATKU[/YOUTUBE]

Im not even gonna try pronouncing that.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Why bother when you could just stare at Jei?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

I watch it because its educational.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

Serious question time (I've probably asked this like a million times before I'm sure):
What do you think your biases think of us stanning them, spazzing over them, and saving copious pictures and gifs of them?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> I watch it because its educational.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2013)

that girl in the far right in the screencrap of the fiestar youtube vid looks like that crayon pop girl.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

x1000000000000000

Sorry for SM slaying any and everything.

Edit:

Listened to badman just now.

Really only liked Yongguk's part.
The dancing was nice though.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 9, 2013)

Remember when everyone thought Epik High would make kwality music under YG?


----------



## lucky (Aug 9, 2013)

epik high


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Tablo's album was good though and so was It's cold but the rest of the album left a lot to be desired


----------



## Cava (Aug 9, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> you basically admitted why it's bad, it sounds like a cheap copy of can't nobody but with none of the 2ne1 flair.



erm.. no. what im trying to say is DYLM is what 2ne1 does. stop trying to twist my words, but nice try thr.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2013)

Ugh why couldn't Woolim just carry on going. SM does not give money and let people do things independently. Infinite was a group that was selling really high physically and digitally, all that hard work and SM just takes over and will call the shot. THe CEO will rue the day he agreed to give SM control.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2013)

y'know

has anyone mentioned how gorgeous vic looks this promotion

also


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Ugh why couldn't Woolim just carry on going. SM does not give money and let people do things independently. Infinite was a group that was selling really high physically and digitally, all that hard work and SM just takes over and will call the shot. THe CEO will rue the day he agreed to give SM control.



They merged with SM C&C not SM Ent.
They're starting an independent label under SM C&C called Woollim Label and are going to produce their own style of music.

Did you read the article?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrXGWUV6DU8[/YOUTUBE]

Wassup so gangstah

Why did they have to ruin my first impression with awful tans, outfits and an average song when they couldve posted this on their youtube page first...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGIWT-3Y-SU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

A-pink still doing well pek

It still baffles me that they were gona debut without Eunji, not saying because she's my bias but its just weird

Key should stay away from her tbh


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 9, 2013)

it's cube the company of messy planning and the company that signed Rain despite his bad image.

nothing surprising


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 9, 2013)

Excited for NU'EST's comeback.
I need some Ren and Baekho back in my life.​


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2013)

Ahreum went crazy with the weight loss and jaw shaving


----------



## Austin (Aug 9, 2013)

nuest is coming back?


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 9, 2013)

Austin said:


> nuest is coming back?


Woops, my bad, I should've posted info.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​





> [INFO] NU'EST The 3rd Mini Album - 'Sleeptalking' Tracklist
> 1. 잠꼬대 (Sleeptalking)
> 2. Beautiful Ghost
> 3. 예뻐 (Pretty) [Feat. Hello Venus’ Ara]
> ...



Also I saw something on AllKpop where they said they were revealing a new sound called 'Mystic Fantasy'.​


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2013)

I swear 2 of them look like g-dragon and seungri


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol, Areum looks like she tried to turn into a japanese person.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2013)

Too much SM this year. Their fandom is tiring too with the exaggerations of how good the songs/albums were.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

Too much SM?
Surely you jest.

I got a boy Song of the year tbh imo.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 9, 2013)

love the nu'est concept photos

arons turned out great

edit: HAHAHAH OH MY GOD

apparently Tao liked an NC-17 fic of him and sehun


----------



## Sansa (Aug 9, 2013)

Ugh, Falling U is so good


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 10, 2013)

the only reason i would be excited for the nu'est album is the song featuring ara 

i have jumped ship to 17 who are superior despite being younger.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> the only reason i would be excited for the nu'est album is the *song featuring ara*



I didn't know about this, looking forward to it


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 10, 2013)

Has 17 released anything yet?


----------



## Chloe (Aug 10, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGIWT-3Y-SU[/YOUTUBE]


Pink hair chick is still hot as fuck.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 10, 2013)

no but im alr stanning qt pie seokmin


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctHVJtsaqC4#at=189[/YOUTUBE]

Good song.


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







dalshabet came to perform in my tiny backwater farming city. bang bang!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 10, 2013)

woah nice. which part of korea do you live at now fran?


----------



## Sasori (Aug 10, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> woah nice. which part of korea do you live at now fran?


Last I heard, he was in a tiny backwater farming city.

So my guess is Seoul.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

So, Wassup's Maknae is 16 and their second youngest members are 17 

Nari's 20 tho 

Edit:
Their Maknae is actually kinda pretty.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

I think I might stan Woojoo.
She's just so adorbs.


----------



## lucky (Aug 10, 2013)

It's Cara's birthday.  Pay tribute.  NOW.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Nari looks just like Suzy in this picture .


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cara.

Nari should be in AfterSchool. She's wasted in that Washedup group.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Woojoo is adorbs, too bad she debuted in a group that no one is giving a chance.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't get all the shit they're getting, they're not that bad. Atleast they're not boring.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2013)

Same.

People are being closed minded and are giving them shit because of their twerking concept.
It's a bad concept to have yes, but as you can see they barely twerked on their debut stage.

Their vocals/rapping/Choreo aren't even that bad for a rookie group, not to mention like 60% of their group aren't even 20 years old yet.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2013)

She can dance, I like the reggaehall

looks better with pink hair 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtRd1b1tBAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2013)

Man I'm starting to like Growl


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 10, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> no but im alr stanning qt pie seokmin


----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2013)

Happy birthday Cara


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2013)

People keep saying the group is racist because noone else can twerk now for some reason.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 10, 2013)

Fran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG so jelly. I love dal shabet


----------



## Chloe (Aug 10, 2013)

Now in HD-ish [YOUTUBE]KMIH6pQ8Ehg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2013)

It's gone, praise the lord


----------



## Sansa (Aug 11, 2013)

I have both versions of The Boys, but I prefer to listen to the Korean one.

Is that weird?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2013)

The english one is pretty bad so no it's not weird.

I FEEL IT IN MY MY HEART!!!


----------



## Jimin (Aug 11, 2013)

Why does the "Wassup" video have a warning on Youtube? It's nothing inappropriate there at all...


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 11, 2013)

haha thanks for the birthday wishes guise

also, don't judge me

but i'm starting to like EXO


----------



## Sansa (Aug 11, 2013)

Cara, I hold you in the highest of regards.

Please don't disappoint me.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2013)

We must perform an Exorcism.

Honestly I don't mind Exo (K still sucks), it's their fandom I dislike.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Honestly I don't mind Exo (K still sucks), it's their fandom I dislike.



This tbh

Trash tier fandom


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't stand them trashing everyone in Kpop as basic, yet stanning someone like Luhan.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 12, 2013)

happy (belated) birthday cara!!!

also god bless a suits concept


GYURI IS WERKING IT


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicole looks good, really nice concept picture


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I can't see the who's Hara and who's Jiyoung on that picture.

Sojin
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2yDZQqRgqo[/YOUTUBE]

And much something/someone much less important:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NPJ9f-X5Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

> TS, "We are aware of there being talks about the similarities between the two songs. The song was not plagiarized and we don't feel that it was worth responding to so we never released a statement on the issue. It is the same for 'No Mercy'. *If people consider this plagiarism, then A Pink's 'No No No' and S.E.S. should be plagiarism as well.* There are a lot of similar songs these days. We feel that these accusations are coming from Shinhwa's fandom."



TS can go get fucked tbh


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2013)

Korean need to stop saying plagiarism about everything. Most songs sound like something else.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

> feat. *Zizo*



So now we have a Zizo and a Zelo.

Everyone wishes they were Zico


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itb3ekyCEBk[/YOUTUBE]

Moar Sojinpek

Anyway, where am I supposed to post variety shows and such? Is here fine even though this is a music discussion thread?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

Wassup gonna have a live on AKP.

I'll watch it for Woojoo


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Naisu: Yeah, should be fine



Ennoea said:


> Korean need to stop saying plagiarism about everything. Most songs sound like something else.



Plagiarism or not, why try to bring other companies down with you?

It's like CCM and Kara again


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

Because Leo, when people are guilty, they always try to take as many people down with them as possible.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2013)

They're probably just angry that the BAP comeback has been abit of a disaster. They went from nearly cracking top 10 with One Shot to 30 something. Don't wanna be Ukiss now.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

I had an ex that was mental about U-Kiss.

I asked her who the fuck U-Kiss was and she got mad


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

To be fair, I barely knew anything about K-pop back then but still.

What the fuck is U-Kiss?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe if they sacrificed quantity for quality

And million dollar mvs, poor Secret


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

New Yes photos?


----------



## Chloe (Aug 12, 2013)

Pushup bras work wonders


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

Hyosung:
Making kpop fanboys fap since '89.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

They put Woojoo in the front because she's shy.

Woojoo


----------



## Chloe (Aug 12, 2013)

Sujin is actually so cute


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm really hoping no one noticed what Nari did to Nada when she was squating.

If someone gifs/screen shots that....


----------



## Sansa (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder if they have a fancafe already or if I should make one.

Woojoo and her braces 

I'm so stanning this group.

They're all adorbs.


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2013)

Fuck I missed it 

I'm sure I'd stan this group


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2013)

I love this group

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogJiNXv_lyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2013)

I just found out that Ailee and Yoo Ara are best friends :33


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2013)

Ailee is good friends with everyone


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2013)

ailee previously used some of pledis training facilities or smth. she's friends with eyoung too~


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2013)

Ara and Ailee used to be room mates or so I have read

What's the best AOA song as a group? Moya is pretty cool


----------



## Austin (Aug 13, 2013)

-waits for btob-

oh hey leo i got my album, i got hayoung photocard but it's fucking adorable so i'm not even mad


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2013)

i hate moya  maybe because that annoying rapper chick's voice is all over the song unlike their past songs

imo AOA Black version of Get Out and Temptation.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you! Much appreciated

Mina the besto


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 13, 2013)

HEY BOY IM NOT THAT KIND OF GURL


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2013)

Why do they keep messing with Lime's hair 

She looks good with brown hair, but much better with her debut blueish green hair.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 13, 2013)

Just found this on TL


> Sony Music Entertainment has sealed a license and partnership deal with rookie girl band Crayon Pop, a sign that global music labels are increasingly watching the Korean music industry in hopes of spotting the next Psy.
> 
> Crayon Pop?s five girls jump up and down during the chorus of ?Bar Bar Bar,? in what is now dubbed the ?Straight-Five Engine Dance? for its resemblance to an engine?s cylinders. The lyrics of the chorus don?t go far beyond ?Jumping, everybody? but its YouTube video has received more than 2 million hits since its release June 20, triggering a rash of reaction and parody videos.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm in love with Falling in Love now. The song is refreshing.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2013)

Falling in love is nice, don't know why people are complaining about it. Do you love me is not my cup of tea though.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2013)

Do You Love Me is so dull. Teddy wasn't even trying.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2013)

Mina doesn't do anything in AOA. She says like 2 words and stands there grinning, still so pretty though .

Juniel is still the best thing to come out of FNC


----------



## Chloe (Aug 14, 2013)

omfg the Secret/Lainbow/Pominit ep of Weekly Idol is so good 

Secret x Rainbow 5eva


----------



## Garudo (Aug 14, 2013)

I just had to do this...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2013)

That's pretty damn cool

This is my favourite release of his so far, people may find it boring but I love it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orPDXm41C3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2013)

What the shit

i never thought much of chanyeol cept he seems sweet

but what the shit


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2013)

Watching Weekly idol Ep 100 and so many girls

Sunhwa is really good at variety obviously. Lol at them all being awkward as fuck with 4Minute.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SRfYnHtp0bs[/YOUTUBE]

sounds like it was written in korean


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2013)

That MV is so bad lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2013)

The Weekly Idol MC keeps being rude as fuck to Rainbow.

Also that Defcon guy is useless, he never says anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2013)

Aww Hyuna and Jieun are acting like they like each other lol. Shipping them both. Secret lesbian lovers


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2013)

link it guys

i wanna waaaatch


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2013)

No.

Cara will now be put in time out until she stops abandoning Seobaby for Chanyeol.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 14, 2013)

i ain't leavin no one


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 14, 2013)

Netizens forever frustrated. 

Iirc Nickson Reyes made a post on KMD with some graphs and shit and found the event which coincided with Bar bar bar's sudden rise in popularity. I'd probably take his word over netizens unless they bring something more substantial than:



> [+770, -73] Further proof is T-ara's new music video. No one even knew it came out but it 3 million views in a day. *No one cared about Ilbeyon Pop's song either until it randomly blew up a few months later. *




Lel.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 14, 2013)

Chloe said:


> omfg the Secret/Lainbow/Pominit ep of Weekly Idol is so good
> 
> Secret x Rainbow 5eva


----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2013)

Hara should come back and take her crown back as the variety queen tbh

Goosebumps!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVTU7Ysh0ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2013)

lets just agree and say IY's original cast should come back

but sunhwa doesn't have to play dumb anymore and gets to show off


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2013)

tbh i dont find hara that entertaining on non-activity variety shows, she's not very entertaining in talk shows like happy together (gyuri rly shines in these bc she has a lot of wit to banter with the mcs). she excels more in outdoor varieties for me, she's not afraid of losing the 'pretty' and is very aggressive, which is great especially when she's a guest on shows like Running Man. it's always annoying when you can tell the cast isn't trying much to accommodate to guests.


----------



## Cava (Aug 15, 2013)

so... mnet and sm are having some issues (which is why exo and f(x) pulled out of mcountdown)

mm..juicy....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 15, 2013)

not the first time sm and mnet butted heads


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2013)

Beautiful ghost. okay Aron.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 15, 2013)

I can't get HV's _what are you doing today_ out of my head but this isn't the first time this has happened.

And lolol at Aron's rap.
Sleep Talking better be a hell of alot better than that.​


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Beautiful ghost. okay Aron.



bout five foot nine.  okay aron


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol wut.
T-ara's music video came out?

There was no announcement was there?


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2013)

Holy crap Seungri doesn't give a darn  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOLWAh9m9LY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Aug 15, 2013)

Seungri is a grown up now


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2013)

Holy Shit

The sound is good. Yay


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm a bit too amused by the ketchup bottle


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 15, 2013)

Haha so good.


----------



## Austin (Aug 15, 2013)

i'm expecting many towels in that mv...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)

It sounds like something Timberlake would release, not surprised though, Seungri loves him.


----------



## Austin (Aug 16, 2013)

Seungri x Timberlake is canon


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcLRHZTzyP4[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously, dafuq's this shit...Dual Life had it's fair share of bad outfits, but at least she looked good and the song itself was decent. This sounds almost sounds like fuckin' Gunthers Tweeny Weeny String Bikini...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 16, 2013)

nvm it's not as good as the pandora one that had dora the explorer im thoroughly disappointed with this fake upload.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 16, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1iMxyChqvk[/YOUTUBE]



lol they're teaching us korean internet words

but i mostly want to point out whoever is styling them here does 10x better than their MVs


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

I liked Vista and didn't want their stylist fired either at the time.

I'm probably biased though since as far as I'm concerned, Fiestar and Crayon Pop was the only shining rays of light during that whole Hwayoung/KKS charade...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2013)

Jei is so glorious!


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 16, 2013)

^Yup.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PzMIU4FVcg[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty impressed tbh. It reminds of something though, I've just no clue what it could be....


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytelLXvjWBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2013)

He's still making those stupid faces. Been waiting or Ri since 2011, GD had his solo and it meh. And Ri's teaser was better. 

YG sucks for this though. Ri is gonna get buried under GD.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 17, 2013)

Thread needs more EXO

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzVtgw3CiJE#at=228[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2013)

well that form of exo is good 

chen is awesome


also


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 17, 2013)

HAhahaa that's MBLAQ? I have the find that shit in higher resolution

Anyway, since I'm already posting Immortal Song performances, I might as whore out one of my favorite groups.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZAKBNzMu8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 17, 2013)

go on netizenbuzz to see if updated

more shitstorm on sulli

everyone complaining about how sulli got lipo

all i do is sit here and wonder when sulli was fat


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2013)

I think she has big thighs or some shit, idk korean netz are scum


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2013)

> She spent that long hiatus not exercising but getting shots inside? Must be easy living her life considering you can lose weight with shots, date around with EXO, and half a$$ your performances on stage but fans will still love you^^ㅋ



Sounds like a bitter ass Exo fan.

Exo stans annoying me agin, going on Sistar's yt claiming Suho made em famous.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 17, 2013)

Netizenbuzz, what a hard ass site to find anything on...I'mma heading back to KMD or Reddit to see if I can find it there>_<


----------



## Sansa (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm just gonna unfollow every blog that posts Exo, I really dislike opening my dash and having 20+ pictures in a row of fucking baekhyun.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VVERnrVTW8[/YOUTUBE]

I can't believe I missed this


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, talk about throw back to the fucking dark ages.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

I wanna do a human experiment.

Someone who is in Uni here should blast, and I mean blast, K-pop for hours on end and see how their dorm mates react.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2013)

They used to blast K-pop at my uni

No one really cares lol


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

Stfu mom . **


----------



## Zach (Aug 18, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I wanna do a human experiment.
> 
> Someone who is in Uni here should blast, and I mean blast, K-pop for hours on end and see how their dorm mates react.



I do that all the time including right now. No one has ever said anything, but I do have my own room.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 18, 2013)

I used to blast it in the living room

my roommates would legit tell everyone how cool the music I played was
mfw


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 18, 2013)

i wish stanwars in kpop were as funny as the whole katy/gaga thing


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2013)

Kpop fans take everything too seriously. But I agree, Katy vs gaga is hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCnyH-z72-I#at=51[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Aug 18, 2013)

It's Eunji's birthday


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yki3X1pG3ZE[/YOUTUBE]

Get your towels ready


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2013)

That started off promising but that hook ruins it


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 18, 2013)

I liked it. Probably the least obnoxious solo YG's had in a while.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't wait for "Lets talk about love"


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha, apparently he's saying "I'm hustlin', hustlin'". Nice Seunglish.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 18, 2013)

PERFECTO!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTKDK8iHPV8[/YOUTUBE]

Really good album sofar

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jKqUOu_VCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2013)

So            good!!


----------



## Chloe (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ3FPSu3gP0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2d6BdLUjJM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WfwJoHmrtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 19, 2013)

let's talk about lubb


----------



## Sansa (Aug 19, 2013)

Ramen has a baby jung set


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Ramen has a baby jung set







Change is scary


----------



## Sansa (Aug 19, 2013)

I have the male version of bitch face.


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2013)

Seungri looks like he wants to fuck some bitches badly in that video


----------



## The World (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

So there are rumors about Infinite and Nell joining next SMtown tour


----------



## Austin (Aug 19, 2013)

I got une annee in the mail 

AND I FINALLY GOT A NAMJOO PHOTO CARD <3


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Trade it for Yookyung

I see you Hyper


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 19, 2013)

Hustler said:


> So there are rumors about Infinite and Nell joining next SMtown tour



Even if that happens, knowing that it would never come around to where I live makes me sad.


----------



## Austin (Aug 19, 2013)

i literally prayed i got anyone but yk


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2013)

YES UEE & JUNGAH duet bless


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2013)

Juniels voice is pek, it's so short though

Eunji, baws as always


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 19, 2013)

yas i hope little mix debut in korea and show 'em what it's all about.

YAS FULL VER


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 19, 2013)

NU'EST teaser.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wif9SsBaMBE[/YOUTUBE]


I bet Ren cringed pretty hard when he did that last scene. Feel kinda sorry for him, he's looking progressively more and more girly.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 19, 2013)

The song sounds really good and the video looks nice.

I also doubt Ren dislikes his look, He's Koreas Andrej Pejic.
That's just his steez, being androgynous. ​


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2013)

i hope it sounds that good!!! i'm always excited for nu'est when they comeback but feel nothing when they don't promote.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

YG Win show, both the groups are pretty good IMO. Perfs start around 8:00.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZssEwll6T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Aug 20, 2013)

wtf my baby boo Mino is in group A.

baby don't go to YG

I'm gonna cry


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

lool is that the guy from BOM or something?


----------



## Chloe (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah.

The handsome deep voiced rapper guy

aka the only man who can contend with Dongwoon when it comes to my love


----------



## Chloe (Aug 20, 2013)

Also his sister is in New FO

EVERYBODY BOUNCE BOUNCE SOMETHING SOMETHING BOOM BOOM
JUMPING JUMPING BOUNCE BOUNCE UP AND DOWN UP AND DOWN


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Chloe said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The handsome deep voiced rapper guy
> 
> aka the only man who can contend with Dongwoon when it comes to my love



Beenzino? Zico?


----------



## Chloe (Aug 20, 2013)

Naaaw

Dongwoon ≥ Mino
>>>
Beenzino = Fame J = Fana = Rhyme A
>>>
BYG
>>>
Zico


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 20, 2013)

Fun Fact: The chick from Seungri's MV is the same chick from Speshul Girl


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Chloe said:


> Naaaw
> 
> Dongwoon ≥ Mino
> >>>
> ...



Interesting, I thought your interest in Dongwoon faded away


----------



## Chloe (Aug 20, 2013)

Never.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC_VSjBDOz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

What about girl biases?


----------



## Chloe (Aug 20, 2013)

Lainbow
>
Dal Shabet = 9 Homos = Rania = Krystal = Sulli = Sooyoung = Yuri
>
Yeonju (J-da) = Soyou = Jieun= Hana = Hara
>
Sunny (dropped tiers recently)


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Ji Eun should be higher :33


----------



## Chloe (Aug 20, 2013)

tbh she's quite high up.

I forgot to mention Hyuna/Sohyun/Gayoon are in my 3rd tier too.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 20, 2013)

mv is really well done

[YOUTUBE]2UmDrsMlXXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2013)

great mv but tbh i'm not a fan of sunmi's voice

i kind of wish it was miss a's comeback song or smth.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

I hope someone subs Winner. The groups need a lot of work.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol at YG's poor excuse that he couldn't debut the girl group because they weren't talented enough.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2013)

im dead @ yg's flop excuses for his girl group


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

He apparently cut the group to 6 because they weren't hot and talented enough. They must get so many auditions yet can't debut a decent group. This is his own fault for never having any trainees after 2ne1.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2013)

now i don't even believe that at all lol. it's ridiculous such a large company would have no trainees left.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

They didn't have any trainees back then. None of their trainees look all that great tbh.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

Sad but I'm so bored of kpop these day.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2013)

Did YG really try to debut an SNSD type group?



Jealousy is a sin.

Edit:
What if no one likes his new girl group and they flop 

He basically spat in BigBang and 2ne1's face by saying the new group with carry the responsibility of YG Ent. for the next 8 years.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 20, 2013)

well bb are all nearing army age. yunho and mid suju members are probably all going in soon (85-86 lines) so BB (87-90'ers) really only have 2-3 years left before a total hiatus and this hiatus length also depends on when members enlist and individual plans etc. Shinhwa took 4 years off, I assume Big Bang will take longer. yg doesn't have anyone who brings in half as much as bb so he's definitely panicking.

2ne1, even in their active years (2010/2011 tho 2011 was bb's comeback year), have not been a huge profit maker for YG, BB still brings in 70% of the company's profits (and have been for many years).


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

YG's own fault. poor management.

I do think his girl group would be popular. As long as they had a good pop sound. I don't understand his argument that he wanted to make an SNSD but only 5/3 could sing. Lbr, in SNSD only like 4 of em can sing.

Also 2NE1 is done for in about two years. YG isn't bothering really, he has that young 2NE1 group he'll probably debut in 2 or so years.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2013)

What's he going to name it?

Woman's Generation?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Sad but I'm so bored of kpop these day.



Did you listen to Seungri's album?


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 20, 2013)

Hustler said:


> YG Win show, both the groups are pretty good IMO. Perfs start around 8:00.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZssEwll6T8[/YOUTUBE]



I'm not really sure about this concept but whatever.

I liked Team B.​


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah, I like Gotta Talk to You. I'm worried more about 2NE1 though, I fear YG is about to drop them.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2013)

What's 2NE1?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2013)

Lets talk about love is my jam

Why is it so hard to promote 2ne1 normally? it works for Big Bang because they have the fanbase and public interest. If he does this with his new groups, they'll definitely fail.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz7vTZRAStE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## Fran (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Aug 21, 2013)

Their accents could be worse so I'm not fussed.

I kinda like Little Mix tbh.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVse8hfaO4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Isy_WKH7a8[/YOUTUBE]

Hyori too stronk.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2013)

love little mix aaaaa.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

Who is little mix 


Edit:
Oh, it's the group the girl Zayn Malik is getting married to is from.

He did well for himself, she's pretty.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2013)

can't believe perrie and zayn are engaged already wtf


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

He'd be dumb not to lock her down quickly.

Look at her



Also, Didn't Krystal watch Skins with Amber?
Her watching American pie is nothing to Skins.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2013)

It'll last long, lol.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't think she's all that pretty tbh but congrats 

And they're both like 20 though..


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

Western Celebrity marriage don't tend to last very long anyways.

They usually end up re-marrying 2 and 3 times.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

> "We have impeccable choreography, in-sync choreography” Tiffany.
> (Girls' Generation: Five Things You Didn't Know, MTV News)


----------



## Chloe (Aug 21, 2013)

Perrie is my least favourite member and Zayn is the only one I like in 1D.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

Who is the guy in this picture?

Baro?


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2013)

that's henry


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

Ah.

Yul looks so good in that picture


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 21, 2013)

the performance is pretty great too


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the only Suju member (M and regular Suju) that I like is Henry.
Probably cause of Master Chef Korea.

Seobot is A blood type, we'd have a hard time around each other


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

CL in the headlines again


----------



## Chloe (Aug 21, 2013)

Attention seeking photo

t b h


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

Her image is getting trashed rn.

At least she has her looks going for her


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

Attention seeking photo because she was doing Shisha? lol ok


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2013)

How is this even a scandal, it's a hookah, it's a non story. Lol netizens need to go out their front door.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 21, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Attention seeking photo because she was doing Shisha? lol ok


Attention seeking because we all know how netizens would react, CL included.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2013)

Netizens overreact about everything, doesn't mean she should stop living her life


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

It probably would have been best if CL didn't post that picture though.

Netizens piss themselves for everything, and CL's standing with netizens isn't that good already.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

At least she isn't shallow like some people.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 21, 2013)

> Taeyeon will be pitching and Seohyun batting for LG Twins vs Nexen Heroes match on 8/27



Must see this


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2013)

Kara's runaway is out, the song is great. Their best ballady track in forever. I spent the whole day listening to it.


----------



## Spica (Aug 22, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> At least she isn't shallow like some people.



We'll see when she's in a relationship.








BTW HAI EVERYONE.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 22, 2013)

SPICA NOONA  pek


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2013)

TINA STOP YOUR JETLAG GO TO BED

just came on to say nuest mv is adorable

goodnight


----------



## Spica (Aug 22, 2013)

I just woke up from a 10 hour sleep, Cara.


----------



## Zach (Aug 22, 2013)

One of my friends has met 2ne1 in person /jelly


----------



## Sansa (Aug 22, 2013)

Where were you Spica


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 22, 2013)

Zach said:


> One of my friends has met 2ne1 in person /jelly



dawg tell us more


----------



## Zach (Aug 23, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> dawg tell us more



He has a family member that works for the running man crew I think and met them through that. I know he got to be on the scene of them filming Running Man. He also apparently met Davichi at a baseball game in Korea.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2013)

Spica group comeback around the same time as Tina revisits this thread after a long hiatus. Did you plan this shit?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp7dn9qjc-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Tina is secretly a member of Spica.


----------



## Spica (Aug 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Where were you Spica



I was in Thailand for a month. 




Hustler said:


> Spica group comeback around the same time as Tina revisits this thread after a long hiatus. Did you plan this shit?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp7dn9qjc-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I know no one cares but there have been so many diss tracks in khiphop lately omg


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2013)

E-sens dissing his company and Dynamic Duo?


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

Former company and Gaeko yeah.

And now Swings released a diss talking shit about my bb J-tong and do'main and buckwilds, and so Duckie (Ugly Duck) and takeone oppa did a response (and some other irrelevants) and then swings replied to all of them.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2013)

I listened to the Swings one, pretty dope


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

He's homophobic tho.

And I only listen to songs he features on.

But he's friends with giriboy which makes me sad because giri is so adorbs.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh Swings is the one who tweets that stuff?

Don't really listen to them much but E-sens songs clarifies shit on why him and Simon D are walking separate paths now.

Respect to him for doing what he believes in


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nmACCIIM3k[/YOUTUBE]

I hear we get a new Fiestar song next week?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Guess khiphop is having a kendrick lamar moment.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

For Cara


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 23, 2013)

Swings is a good rapper, but he's abit of a twat.



> E-sens dissing his company and Dynamic Duo?



He needs to keep trying. DD run circles round his ass.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Guess khiphop is having a kendrick lamar moment.


urgh they're all using control as their backing track.

so sick of it now.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol.

They saw Kendrick as the cue to start dissing each other.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

> "I started the song, I laid my verse first. I sent it to Kendrick and Jay Elec too. And then Kendrick sent that verse back... When I heard that verse I was like, 'Man I'm not about to go back and change my verse — that's cheating."


Big Sean understood it's just a part of life, whereas my oppas are rly going at it.

That said Takeone's and E-sens' were my favourite replies.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Kendrick wasn't even dissing them tbh.

He said he saw them as competition and wanted to beat them, more of a compliment imo.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

Exactly, tbh not being mentioned on the track was more of an insult


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

srs tho takeone oppa


> You claim to be the punchline king; then when it comes to your enemies, set them right with a punch
> Out of those, the targets may be J'Kyun, Mad C, Din Din. Zizo, and Swings
> Who knows, it could be Jindo Dog, Loco, Illtong, or even me
> But out of those people, go ahead and ask around who's changed
> Of whom acts cute on their Facebook





> Money doesn't promote someone superior to others among rappers "Are you considered successful just because you put out a lot of music?" is the question I want to ask
> Before you make sarcastic remarks about how we're lazy
> Think about making an impact in history of hip hop
> Think of success as something you achieve in the next step up
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm a bit slow.

I don't really understand the first quote.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Who is this guy?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2013)

Some Exo guy


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Shame. **


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

@Stars

Basically Swings said he was top shit, hence "punchline king".


> J'Kyun, Mad C, Din Din. Zizo, and Swings, Jindo Dog, Loco, Illtong, or even me (Takeone)


All notable names in khiphop.
These ppl Takeone mentioned are all ppl Swings could have been directing the diss to (including himself for the next line)





> But out of those people, go ahead and ask around who's changed
> Of whom acts cute on their Facebook


And this is why he put swings on the list of ppl swings could have possibly been dissing.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Just waiting for kgangsterrap to start.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

ahahahahahahaha

khiphop isn't like that


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

Thankfully.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2013)

Ugly duck you ugly fuck lol


----------



## Sansa (Aug 23, 2013)

wut **


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcVJuyjaPLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Aug 23, 2013)

Ugly Duck is my baby boo tho :tomcry

He's so squishy


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2013)

so both of yg's groups feel like a hot mess.

17 is a lot better than winner or whatever they're gonna be called.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

/dead


----------



## Chloe (Aug 24, 2013)

OMFG


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2013)

keep trying

apparently they're only 2 members now, janey was only for one promo and ujin left.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2013)

D Unit

Dead.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Kara and Austin gona flame the shit out of us

IMO, I see the talent in YG groups but it's too divided, B.I,KSY,Mino,Bobby and add couple of members to it and you'll have a talented group. I like them but Yg is too cruel.

I'm drunk but I don't want Na Eun anywhere near Taemin


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2013)

YG should just mix the two groups together and get rid of that Taeyang wannabe in Team B, he couldn't sing.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah cut some members off and you have a solid group but no. I know Seungyoon and BI are not going anywhere but Mino and Bobby are pretty good too IMO.

YG is just fucked, he wants next BB but he's never going to find a group as successful as Seungri even. Miracles don't happen often .


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Also if you guys could form your perfect female group who would you put in there? max 5 members.

Mine would be..

Eunji
Ara
Minzy
Yoona
E-young


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2013)

YG would be dumb to not debut them together. BB is over next year for atleast 4 years when TOP has to go to Army. BB make 70% of their earnings. They need a new group. Now YG can't manage two groups, debut one and put all the talented members in one large group. They're not gonna be the next big bang but with some quality releases they could come close. heck if Exo can make it, anyone can.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2013)

> Also if you guys could form your perfect female group who would you put in there? max 5 members



CL, Hyuna, Tayeon, Hyorin and Gain. Your groups are in trouble.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

YG is fucked tbh, without BB...

Enno wants to make the most hated group in history


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 24, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Also if you guys could form your perfect female group who would you put in there? max 5 members.



Ambro
Sunny
Raina
Boram
Nada


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Actually scratch Yoona from my list, as much I like her, I'd rather have Krystal.



Naisutime said:


> *Ambro*
> Sunny
> Raina
> Boram
> *Nada*



Who?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 24, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Who?



Amber and the chick with the worst tan from Wassup.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2013)

jieun, hana, eyoung, ara

probably lacks a strong dancer but these 4 are top tier talent in kpop.

there is talent in the yg groups but tbh they don't feel like a group. team a are basically competing against each other with the way they try to sing over each other while team b as a whole is more cohesive, individually they aren't much talented and the way some of these trainees rap is just wannabe-GD.

honestly 17 just slays both of yg's trainee groups


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Whats so special about Seventeen? They seem just as average from those clips


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2013)

their dancing is far better than exo or any male group who debuted last year and are definitely above yg's groups in terms of teamwork and coordination.

there's a lot of clips of them singing, rapping, etc. but i'm too lazy to link lol. seokmin is rly rly rly gr8 and i think he's 97 or 98 line. for a REALLY large group their synchronization is fucking insane and most of them are younger and will get more polished. meanwhile most of yg's guys are older compared to 17.

and idk i have hopes for them bc pledis did end up debuting two of the more polished groups last year. nu'est is still rather questionable but it's rly obvious hello venus is definitely doing better than last year's girl group debuts and they have ara. remb when i was a pre-debut hello venus stan </3


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmm ok but the point of having a larger group is because the mistakes get covered up easily, i'll reserve judgement until both groups debut.

As much as I can't stand Exo fans, their dancing is always on point though. I'll give them that much.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 24, 2013)

idk exo are just average on the dancing front. they don't even have to sing live yet they're nowhere as good as shinee, infinite or teen top.

the only reason exo is popular is because SM has created such a cult fandom culture and realized that whoever they throw out will have fangirls anyway. most of exo's fans are there for the yaoi shipping rly and with 12 people the possibilities are endless. in terms of overall talent, exo is nowhere as talented as past SM groups or other idol groups. only about 3 of them can sing and the only good one (Chen) always gets shafted =/


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 24, 2013)

exo have been getting by by putting their best dancers in front... kai and lay are pretty amazing. 

i think they're pretty talented as a group but the ratio of members to talent is definitely off... they do however probably have the best rappers out of SM boy groups

and i don't get the D-unit thing 

either way that sucks.  ujin was pretty cool though i always liked zin most


----------



## Sansa (Aug 24, 2013)

A new challenger appears:

D-Unit joins the khiphop battle royal.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally?


----------



## Austin (Aug 24, 2013)

lol exo has talent, you guys just can't see through the shitty fanbase


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 24, 2013)

I always figured the lineup of Dazzling Red (Nana, Nicole, Hyuna, Hyosung, Hyorin) could be a great group if their song wasn't written by Brave Brothers and they had one more good singer.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2013)

Austin said:


> lol exo has talent, you guys just can't see through the shitty fanbase



if you cut off about 1/3 of the group they would be a lot better,  sehun, kris and suho are pretty clearly there just because SM knows more boys = more fangirls.

personally chen, d.o, kai, tao, xiumin and maybe lay would be a good group together. i can't stand kai but i can see why sm puts him centre, he has the most stage presence out of anyone.

yeah Cara, apparently they're just two now or adding members. a lot of tracks didn't have ujin's voice in the first place.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

D-Unit is a Duo.

They add a new member everytime they promote iirc.


----------



## Spica (Aug 25, 2013)

So UK girl group and Simon Cowell's creation Little Mix released a Korean version of "Wings" and I think it could easily disguise as a Kpop song by any generic group. Only with less Engrish.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yTYtH5ZbDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Aug 25, 2013)

yoooo e-sens fucking shut down gaeko holy fucking shit



> You can never trap me. You're all frauds.
> Before you got pissed, the only thing I saw was fake.
> Now your true side came out.
> I kindly fed you medicine and you curse me out. You dare to step to the king here?
> ...


----------



## Spica (Aug 25, 2013)

I started following Hyuna on FB (unofficial) and while she's extremely pretty, gurl needs to learn how to moderate her BB cream usage and find the right tone for her skin.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2013)

i think she got an (official) instagram spica, and is rather active on that one. maybe you should check that one.


----------



## Spica (Aug 25, 2013)

I follow it too.

And Taeyeon.

And Hyoyeon.

And Yuri.

And Sunny.

And Jia.

And Kahi.


And Angelababy.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

I check taengstagram daily tbh.

Wish Jessica would get one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2013)

Spica said:


> So UK girl group and Simon Cowell's creation Little Mix released a Korean version of "Wings" and I think it could easily disguise as a Kpop song by any generic group. Only with less Engrish.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yTYtH5ZbDE[/YOUTUBE]



i missed this post but LITTLE MIX <3 tbh their style is really kpop and i'm p sure a lot of kpop groups do take some inspiration from their style and song. dara's shaved side was done a year before by leigh anne.

oh and girl's day female president basically plagiarizes wings.


----------



## Spica (Aug 25, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> i missed this post but LITTLE MIX <3 tbh their style is really kpop and i'm p sure a lot of kpop groups do take some inspiration from their style and song. dara's shaved side was done a year before by leigh anne.
> 
> oh and girl's day female president basically plagiarizes wings.



As much as I love Female President, I agree, it's so similar. I was singing along and in the middle of the song I mixed it up with Female President and expected Girls Day at certain parts of the song.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 25, 2013)

TaeTiSeo releasing an English album next month. Shit got real.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't get why some people are mad that TTS is releasing an English album.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 25, 2013)

hmmm i guess SM wanted to test the market.

the only good thing for me is more Seobb. and Taeng has been rising on my bias list too so.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 25, 2013)

>Implying Taeng isn't the top of everyone's bias list.


----------



## Spica (Aug 26, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> hmmm i guess SM wanted to test the market.
> 
> the only good thing for me is more Seobb. and Taeng has been rising on my bias list too so.



The thought of SM deciding to release an English album without Jessica. 

Also megami-sama looking real sleek here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsOAAJVVQnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2013)

I guess they think Tiff would be sufficient.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2013)

Dang that looks epic

Want, need, must have!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuTuN2GwHbs#t[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Aug 26, 2013)

So can anyone think of a better live than this?
I've been having feels

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF3OSl6rgIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2013)

that was the best bang perf imo. but for other AS perfs


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2013)

Hustler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuTuN2GwHbs#t[/YOUTUBE]



Kwon Jiyong


----------



## Spica (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2013)

it makes sense, TTS in America would be fail, esp with Twinkle.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 26, 2013)

My sides I had almost forgotten this.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2013)

I really wonder why IU uploaded that picture.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 26, 2013)

She probably wasn't thinking. 

I think the that comic is a little wrong though, wasn't she at Eunhyuks place? I think I remember that some netizen zoomed in on Eunhyuks eyes and found out that the lamp reflected in his eyes was similar to one in Eunhyuks house (which contradicted one of their stories).

Then again, I think they/agencies switched explanations like 2-3 times or something so what do I know.


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone heard this song? What do you think?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkrqNKbFoBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 26, 2013)

Pretty good. Never heard of 015B before though


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2013)

Watched WIN by YG. Eh Group A is more impressive, the only thing Team B has is B.I. The vocalists in Group B are bad, esp that Taeyang wannabe, one is more than enough, cut him from the group.

That JinWoo guy isn't YG material at all, he's more like an SM idol, infact I'm surprised he didn't audition for SM.


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 26, 2013)

Chloe said:


> So can anyone think of a better live than this?
> I've been having feels
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF3OSl6rgIc[/YOUTUBE]



lacks mah gurl bekah 

SHE B BRINGIN IT TO YOU DAILY, ONLY FOR THE BEST


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2013)

t-ara already shopped out hwayoung and ahreum from official photos


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chloe (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh wow


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2013)

that reaction shot of jaden smith


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> t-ara already shopped out hwayoung and ahreum from official photos
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chloe (Aug 26, 2013)

I like 1D's pokerfaces, and then there's Zayn 

RiRi gives me so much life.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2013)

I hate Rihanna.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 26, 2013)

smh

And I thought we were friends.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2013)

Drake gave up on life


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 26, 2013)

apparently someone who was there at the vmas said drake was the only one who was feeling miley's perf


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm guessing Drake must have known her since she was younger because he looks embarrassed and sad lol


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2013)

I still love you Chloe 

The cameraman kept panning over to Drake during the perf. 

They know he's emotional and wanted to catch him.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I hate Rihanna.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 26, 2013)

How do people even like her?

She's a twat.


----------



## The World (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> That JinWoo guy isn't YG material at all, he's more like an SM idol, infact I'm surprised he didn't audition for SM.



I just watched it and why do you say that? lol

IMO B.I, KSY, Mino, Jinwoo would make a good team. I actually think that 2nd rapper from Team B is good too.


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2013)

bad decision releasing agsint kara


----------



## Spica (Aug 27, 2013)

Idk if any of you read Kuragehime/Jellyfish Princess but the mangaka is said to be a big Hallyu-geek with omakes about Korean idols and actors and her travels to Korea. I remember her mentioning T-ara somewhere and lately there's been a Korean character in the manga named Hwayoung


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2013)

Dat Gyuri Goddess set


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How do people even like her?
> 
> She's a twat.


You're a twat.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2013)

is hwayoung a good character in that manga 

new fiestar


----------



## Sansa (Aug 27, 2013)

Kwon Jiyong


----------



## Spica (Aug 27, 2013)

The World said:


> Dat Gyuri Goddess set







Rain's Angel said:


> is hwayoung a good character in that manga



she's a fairly new character, the assistant to a hk/singapore(?) fashion mogul.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2013)

they could've use photoshop to cover the cast...


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 27, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> new fiestar


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow Fiestar, where's the MV?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it's a pre-release track or smth so no MV =/


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2013)

holy shit this latin sound

also is anyones adblock suddenly not working


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 27, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think it's a pre-release track or smth so no MV =/



That really sucks...That was an MV worthy song


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2013)

NudeShroom said:


> holy shit this latin sound
> 
> also is anyones adblock suddenly not working



yeah mine's stopped working on NF too. it works on youtube etc. too


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> That really sucks...That was an MV worthy song



lets just hope their single is this quality as well

though i already miss my yezi rap, but this song is definitely fucking amazing



Rain's Angel said:


> yeah mine's stopped working on NF too. it works on youtube etc. too



weird as hell.  it just randomly stopped working last night and this morning

cept i just restarted the browser and it's fine, but i'll wait and see if it comes back...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2013)

> I just watched it and why do you say that? lol
> 
> IMO B.I, KSY, Mino, Jinwoo would make a good team. I actually think that 2nd rapper from Team B is good too.



I like Jinwoo but YG is a shit, he doesn't care about hardwork, JinWoo is hardwork more than natural talent and he's kinda older than the rest. Personally imo KSY, Mino, Jinwoo, B.I, Bobby and Taehyun would make a good group. The others are forgettable. Esp Team B. And Lee Seung Hoon is kinda crap.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

^ Yeah I agree, i'd put all the ones you mentioned into one group and debut them.

It was really sad to see him and his dad struggling for words and just cried throughout the whole thing.

It's working fine for me


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2013)

My Adblock is fine.


----------



## Spica (Aug 27, 2013)

My adblock is also fine. What version do you guys have?


----------



## Austin (Aug 27, 2013)

i have version mind your own business


----------



## Spica (Aug 27, 2013)

Austin said:


> i have version mind your own business


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2013)

Austin said:


> i have version mind your own business



this one

but with 1.5.4 at the end


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2013)

2.6.6

i recently got a new laptop so most of the extensions and stuff r the latest ones

also to keep on topic, changjo should be ILLEGAL


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

What RA has



NudeShroom said:


> this one
> 
> but with 1.5.4 at the end



That should be Adblock Plus


----------



## Sansa (Aug 27, 2013)

Kim Taeng continued the Soshi tradition of not being able to throw a pitch


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2013)

She did it for Tiff and Jessica

She didn't want to make them look like fools


----------



## Sansa (Aug 27, 2013)

You're forgetting Sunny too.


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2013)

Sunny was nowhere near as terrible

She didn't pull a Jessica 

Or a Jeti


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2013)

yuri's pitch was also pretty awesome 

and i think seohyun may have even pitched once, i'm sure i have an avatar of her in the outfit...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2013)

So favourite songs this year guys?

Mine are probably:

BTS- Bulletproof
Ladies Code- Bad Girl/Hate You
Seungri- Gotta Talk To You
Kara- Runaway
Infinite- Destiny
Ailee- You and I
2NE1- Falling in Love (really grew on me)
BAP- Rainsound
Nuest- Hello
Chocolat- Black Tinkerball

Probably someone I'm forgetting.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2013)

I still have hope for C-Real. The girls were talented.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjT58WX8c7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

Rose
Black Tinkerbell
Lets talk about love
Falling in love
Joah
Do you want some tea?
No No No
Bar Bar Bar

Also, pitching done right


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll add No No No, Rose and Joah. 

Can we talk about Taeyang's rapping in Let's Talk about Love. He's not bad


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah he's pretty damn good! They were supposed to be a duo anyway. 

Now I want a Gd&YB album


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> So favourite songs this year guys?
> 
> Mine are probably:
> 
> ...



def these

baby maybe
growl
airplane
smoky gul

fiestar will most likely join this with woo


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I'll add No No No, Rose and Joah.
> 
> Can we talk about Taeyang's rapping in Let's Talk about Love. He's not bad



How could you forget No No No and Joah? 

Especially Joah 

Shit was on replay in my head so much, couldn't stop listening 

And dat Clara Lee in the MV 

Anyways Kara  Hara and Gyuri so damn beautiful 

Nicole look like she want to kill someone 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2ZDvBwGjzE[/YOUTUBE]



NudeShroom said:


> def these
> 
> baby maybe
> *growl*
> ...



You like growl too?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 27, 2013)

Sica is going to forget about her pitch, then years down the line someone is going to dig it up again


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2013)

Chocolat - Black Tinkerball
Both BTS title tracks
Infinite - Destiny
Ladies Code - Hate you
Nine Homos - Wild/Dolls
A Pink - No No No
Crayon Crack - Bar Bar Bar
Entire Smokey Girl release
What's Your Name (actually my biggest jam don't judge)


----------



## Austin (Aug 27, 2013)

badman
nonono
destiny 
bulletproof pt 2

fuck with me


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2013)

I love Pominitsluts, WYN and Is it Poppin were fun songs but as a big fan, I expected kinda more.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2013)

Is It Poppin' gave me mixed feels tbh :\

On the other hand I'm seeing pominit on Sunday


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2013)

pominit is washed up 

sorry chloe

_dey still hot doe_

Take lots of pics and have a fun time


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2013)

if its just title tracks

Destiny
The Real Reason Why We Broke Up
Would You Like Some Tea?
Disturbance
Bad Girls

non-title: Secret's Mini, f(x)'s Airplane, Infinite's Destiny Single, Younha's Mini, Clazziquai

probably more i forgot.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2013)

> pominit is washed up



Smh polluting this thread with para's crappy terminology.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 27, 2013)

o kara's comeback so far is visually amazing.

tho not too pleased about a 7 song full album.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 27, 2013)

DSP's full albums are always 7 songs. But I'm hoping the album is good. The title track needs to be a hit because they're second tier right now and will drop if they don't get a song that charts for a month.


----------



## Austin (Aug 27, 2013)

oh I forgot sleep talking that song was awesome


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLwKMN316Es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Aug 27, 2013)

The World said:


> pominit is washed up
> 
> sorry chloe
> 
> ...


main reason I'm going is cuz they're hot

My friend and I were considering pre-drinks before the concert for shits and giggles.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

Chloe, I didn't want to do this but, you have a problem.

You need to stop drinking Chloe, this is an intervention.

Stop getting wasted during the weekend Chloe, you might not find your way back home.

PLease

pls

pls


----------



## Chloe (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't get wasted.

I'm not a filthy casual.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

Liar.

You told me you got so wasted you gave 100 dollars to a cashier at McDonalds.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 28, 2013)

I never go out with $100, unless I'm buying a new pair of shoes.

I usually take a $50 with me when I go out.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

My avy is so cute oh my god.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

I like cute things


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Chloe, I didn't want to do this but, you have a problem.
> 
> You need to stop drinking Chloe, this is an intervention.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

Poor Sooyoung.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 28, 2013)

dammit leo


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't get it...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2013)

Every A-pink video is filled with WGM comments, get that attention and get rid of him



Jiyeon said:


> I don't get it...


----------



## Chloe (Aug 28, 2013)

> Taking last year into account, JYP had a net loss of 400,000,000 KRW (approximately $359,200 USD). The loss came from JYP's United States branch JYP Entertainment Corporation, where JYP holds 90% of the stocks.
> 
> JYP Entertainment still has some risk because of the fact that 2PM makes up most of JYP Entertainment's profits. *2PM was responsible for 61.63% of JYP Entertainment profits in 2011, which rose to 72.42% in 2012. So far in 2013, it rose to an even higher 79.91%*.


.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2013)

the funny thing is 2PM has been flopping all year...

unless AQ Ent (Miss A's company) is considered separate so the way earnings r split from Suzy are different.


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2013)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLwKMN316Es[/YOUTUBE]



I liked it, very different from regular kpop(the mv that is)

they always got good vocals, but I get the feeling they will be forever nugu 

Also they should never spreak engrish



Chloe said:


> dammit leo


----------



## Chloe (Aug 28, 2013)

Straya is to Australia as 'Murica is to America.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2013)

Apparently SM (C&C whatever) just bought over Starship (Sistar, Boyfriend, K.Will), JTune (MBLAQ, Two X) and WM (B1a4).


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2013)

Wha wha whaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2013)

dat comeback doe


----------



## Alien (Aug 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7T9PYsgZi0&list=FLR5_Oj3knIhH19xw2UlnecQ&index=2[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Aug 28, 2013)

Fangirls wanna hear GD's diss song.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2013)

Alien posting a K-pop remix? lol, it's really good though!

Spica: Fangirls , any idol rapper would get destroyed


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

Kwon Jiyong is above petty squabbles


----------



## The World (Aug 28, 2013)

rap monster would get destroyed 

He don't wanna talk about it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Szko7UIS6mU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2013)

So JYP is planning to debut a girl group soon?? 

Whatever happened to that duo and Miss A comeback


----------



## Chloe (Aug 28, 2013)

It's the only English RapMon knows


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2013)

Hustler said:


> So JYP is planning to debut a girl group soon??
> 
> Whatever happened to that duo and Miss A comeback



replacement for WG.

15& should be doing better honestly, i think he gave up on JJ Project and Miss A is definitely losing a lot of steam. honestly the company is a huge mess now


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

Seohyunnie's back figure


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2013)

GD would be smart not to enter the diss battle, they'd all destroy him.

JYP needs a new group. They're in trouble right now.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2013)

Or he could put more effort into Miss A


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

If GD entered the diss battle he'd slay everyone


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

JYP is losing a shit ton of money, but about to release his 10th album


----------



## NudeShroom (Aug 28, 2013)

^iirc he himself sells well?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

He should focus on his groups instead of himself.

2pm makes 80% of the company's money based on the stuff posted before.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 28, 2013)

Gd's intro song is stuck in my head after the WIN show


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Gd's intro song is stuck in my head after the WIN show


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If GD entered the diss battle he'd slay everyone



gd can't rap

he just makes his music in such a way that he sounds good in it 

same with his below par vocals, they just sound good in his songs


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

>The whole point of making music is to make it sound good.

But then again Zelo is the best idol rapper isn't he


----------



## Austin (Aug 28, 2013)

best idol rapper that isn't zico is prob ilhoon imo

speaking of bb they got signed by a nugu company so we can expect some of dat soon


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

I know why GD named it Coup D'etat

Because he's executing a coup d'etat on the number 1 spot on the chart


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)

Damaged Lady


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 29, 2013)

you do realize that the chinese in your signature includes a swear word that isn't included in the english translation?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, I took it out.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2013)

Seungri blessing his fans at his sign event 

/dead


----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like he's about to receive a blowie from her tbh.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2013)

That security guards face makes it priceless


----------



## The World (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like Sulli fangirling tbh


----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2013)

The security looks like he's about to deck him 

Look what I found deleting old posts on my blog:


Oh Jo Kwon


----------



## The World (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2013)

First two comments are saying Sooyoung is a slut.

Sigh.


----------



## The World (Aug 29, 2013)

For weed!? smh Korea smh 




Jiyeon said:


> First two comments are saying Sooyoung is a slut.
> 
> Sigh.



She look hot wit dem red highlights and dos lips :33

1 of the comments says she should be a pornstar


----------



## The World (Aug 29, 2013)

smh at Exotics smh 

can't stand those bitches


----------



## Sansa (Aug 29, 2013)

Opnely admitting he's in a midlife crisis tbh


----------



## The World (Aug 29, 2013)

So about that Miss A comeback


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 29, 2013)

probably october.

jyp needs the spotlight for HIMSELF.


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDbHxcfK9r8#t=43[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2013)

That SPICA MV was pretty cool. I really liked the part with the red hair girl and the balloon. Which member was that? :>


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2013)

When is Fiestar gonna make another sea of moonlight? 



Edward Cullen said:


> That SPICA MV was pretty cool. I really liked the part with the red hair girl and the balloon. Which member was that? :>



That was Jiwon I believe


----------



## Spica (Aug 30, 2013)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLwKMN316Es[/YOUTUBE]



Just got around to watch it and the first couple of seconds freaked me out.  Looked like Miley Cyrus creeping out from her hiding.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 30, 2013)

Tumblr hipster done right.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 30, 2013)

crayon pop won today

exo fans shitstorm began


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2013)

YES!!!! Crayon Pop deserve it. Exo has been having chinese and Japanese fans streaming that shit and bulkbuying like crazy.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2013)

Hahahahahaha

Omg i'm so drunk but fuck yeah Slayon pop


----------



## Sansa (Aug 30, 2013)

Keuraeyeon Popu


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 30, 2013)

The Bar bar bar video with the highest views on youtube: _This video contains content from SME and CJ E&M Music, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds._

Wtf's this shit?

Anyway, I don't really care about all that music bank and stuff, but I'm happy that they finally won.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Watching Teen Top on Music Core.
I don't see what you guys see in them tbh.

They don't sound very good, and the one with the pink hair has an annoying nasally voice.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2013)

the only part of teen top i care for is changjo.

theyre rly meh in general for me and it doesnt help that they're been a brave sound slave since 2012.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2013)

Chanyeol proving the rumors of being a racist and major asshole true



apparently it isnt the first incident. remember those rumors about Chanyeol & Baekhyun being the biggest assholes and being racists back last year.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2013)

I read about Tao being rude to Kai about his tanned skin

/shrug


----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2013)

i read about that one too, not too surprised but i heard tao was teased for darker skin by other members too so...

I feel like Exo are gonna expose themselves as huge assholes in the near future like Suju did and I can't wait for all the oppadontmeanit.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2013)

Tao is supposed to be abit of a douche, same with baekhyun and Chanyeol. Idk one of em told some girl not to wear a skirt because of her legs.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJsAqsaCYTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Spica (Aug 31, 2013)

I might sound a bit ignorant here, but what's racist about it when they're both Korean? <_< If he said it to a South East Asian, Indian or so on, of course it's racist but that wasn't the case here. Is making generalizing remarks on skin colour necessarily racist when it's between two of the same race...?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

He's basically looking down on him because his skin is dark, which I guess, morally, is racist.


----------



## Spica (Aug 31, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> He's basically looking down on him because his skin is dark, which I guess, morally, is racist.



Some places, skin colour is more related to societal classes than race... hence it's not racist. Criticizing another culture through the standards of one's culture, that's racist.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

They probably won't get in trouble for it anyway.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 31, 2013)

Kai's not even dark tho.
Like shit I tan darker than him.

Also @the video Stars posted, LE is the besto


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2013)

Spica said:


> Some places, skin colour is more related to societal classes than race... hence it's not racist. Criticizing another culture through the standards of one's culture, that's racist.





Looking down on people because of skin color is still stupid and immoral


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Chloe said:


> Kai's not even dark tho.
> Like shit I tan darker than him.
> 
> Also @the video Stars posted, LE is the besto



Junhyung


----------



## Chloe (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah he's okay, not in my top 3 Beast.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2013)

GD fans 

Dat Batmobile model doe


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Chloe said:


> Yeah he's okay, not in my top 3 Beast.



어이없네 정말 어이없네


----------



## Chloe (Aug 31, 2013)

It didn't even occur to me that it was remotely like GD.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 31, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> 어이없네 정말 어이없네


8/10

Laughed after I googled it.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, Junhyung's part especially was pretty G-Dragonesque.

I like the song a lot though.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Aug 31, 2013)

it's somewhat racist imo (not to the extent of hating a race but like the in between before that... idk what its called), in that he deliberately points out skin color and constantly makes it a talking point to make it seem as if having 'fairer' skin is superior. you don't really see this in other group even when they have rly tanned members like Bora/Hyorin, Soyu or Dasom wouldn't go and point out 'hey they're in charge of skin color hahaha'.

they constantly point out kai's skin color and use it to insult him (even taemin did) and make it a talking point. I think Taemin even said Kai's disadvantage was that he had dark skin. so clearly there is smth there when they bring it up. if it's related to 'societal classes' but there's no difference in societal class between a dark or fair skinned person, it's just that someone fair skinned is considered having an ideal look in korea.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 31, 2013)

What does "in charge of skin colour" even mean really...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2013)

it's an exo-invented term, they have too much riff raff so they need to come up with imaginary roles now


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

So sad that group is.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Chlobro: Zico was on the latest ep of WIN, not subbed yet though

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7wnbMVU76w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

In charge of skin colour doesn't even make sense in all honesty.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Korean's/groups do that thing where each member is in charge of something. Like Yoona is in charge of Visual, Hyoyeon is in charge of dancing but Exo put Kai in charge of being the laughing stock of variety shows and insults.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Chlobro: Zico was on the latest ep of WIN, not subbed yet though
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7wnbMVU76w[/YOUTUBE]


I'm gonna feel so shit knowing I'll be stanning someone under YG

let's face it, team b is turrible


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

Also 4 My Town was the besto song ever with Zico and Mino 





Mino is just so handsome


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Chloe said:


> I'm gonna feel so shit knowing I'll be stanning someone under YG
> 
> let's face it, team b is turrible



Why are you worried about the company? lol as long the group is good

Lol yeah Team B is kinda lacking, B.I carries them.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

Big Bang is under YG.

You got something against Big Bang Chloe?


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

I feel like YG just tries too hard and I don't want to see my baby-boo turning into that.

I don't rly like YG besides Gummy/Minzy/Daesung.
I used to like Bom but recently she's gone downhill for me.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Big Bang is under YG.
> 
> You got something against Big Bang Chloe?



You got something against Kwon Ji Young Chloe?


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2013)

Minzy da besto


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Chloe said:


> I feel like YG just tries too hard and I don't want to see my baby-boo turning into that.
> 
> I don't rly like YG besides Gummy/Minzy/Daesung.
> I used to like Bom but recently she's gone downhill for me.



Dear lord, please have mercy on this poor soul


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

I forgot Seungri 

I can't dislike him


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

The World said:


> You got something against Kwon Ji Young Chloe?


Yeah I do


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2013)

Chloe said:


> I feel like YG just tries too hard and I don't want to see my baby-boo turning into that.
> 
> I don't rly like YG besides Gummy/Minzy/Daesung.
> I used to like Bom but recently she's gone downhill for me.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

Everybody wants to be Kwon Jiyong


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

Okay okay I forgot seungri 

He's pretty legit.
The rest however


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll be sad when GD enlists.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

I'll be having a party.

Everyone can have a round on me. :ignoramus


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2013)

Only buy the good shit


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2013)

Chloe said:


> I'll be having a party.
> 
> Everyone can have a round on me. :ignoramus



you better remember this in 2-3 years


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Sep 1, 2013)

eh, I like YG the best out of all the companies.
also, rooting for team b.​


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

Anway I'm seeing 4minute in approx 3 hours.

It's gonna be poppin!!


----------



## Spica (Sep 1, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> it's somewhat racist imo (not to the extent of hating a race but like the in between before that... idk what its called), in that he deliberately points out skin color and constantly makes it a talking point to make it seem as if having 'fairer' skin is superior. you don't really see this in other group even when they have rly tanned members like Bora/Hyorin, Soyu or Dasom wouldn't go and point out 'hey they're in charge of skin color hahaha'.
> 
> they constantly point out kai's skin color and use it to insult him (even taemin did) and make it a talking point. I think Taemin even said Kai's disadvantage was that he had dark skin. so clearly there is smth there when they bring it up. if it's related to 'societal classes' but there's no difference in societal class between a dark or fair skinned person, it's just that someone fair skinned is considered having an ideal look in korea.



It still does not make it racist. I know you don't like EXO but blowing it up like that isn't going to make it racist. It's a, while it's still bad _it isn't racist_. 

There's no difference between a dark and light skinned person now, but historically there was, rich people were inside and avoided the sun and the poor were outside getting tanned, and Korea, being a homogenous and closed-off country until recently still have that social meaning to skin colour and whether you like the way they continuously talk about skin colour or not, it has _nothing to do with race_ until they do the same with someone who's not Korean. 

Hyorin and Dasom/Soyu have been compared for their skin all the time, with people and even themselves making remarks about how Hyorin must know how to have fun and is more outgoing because she's tanned while Dasom and Soyu are considered quiet, meek and shy (compared to Hyorin). Those are social meanings, not racial.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2013)

you do realize that it is definitely an issue because they constantly bring up Kai's skin color but not the kind of context where you're describing



> with people and even themselves making remarks about how Hyorin must know how to have fun and is more outgoing because she's tanned while Dasom and Soyu are considered quiet, meek and shy (compared to Hyorin). Those are social meanings, not racial.



that is not offensive to me if they were bringing it up this way. 'Hey she must like going outdoors a lot', 'energetic fun', etc. but a lot of the times skin color comes from genetics and they can't really change that. However, they bring it up as a form of insult to the person and that is definitely offensive (like you said, it's discrimination by skin color, however, not the context you are describing), especially when I've read that the person in question they direct these to (Kai) has said before he doesn't appreciate these shots they take at him. They definitely do not do it in the way that you bring up, it's more about how having fair/white skin is 'ideal' (for example in schools, bullying someone because they have an 'undesirable' trait unlike the ideal whether it be skin color, looks, etc.). 



> There's no difference between a dark and light skinned person now, but historically there was, rich people were inside and avoided the sun and the poor were outside getting tanned, and Korea, being a homogenous and closed-off country until recently still have that social meaning to skin colour and whether you like the way they continuously talk about skin colour or not, it has nothing to do with race until they do the same with someone who's not Korean.



it's definitely not about that social meaning to skin color really in these contexts. It's how they describe the ideal Korean person to be fair skinned, etc. and how you need to have certain attributes to look the 'ideal'. I don't take issues when they talk about skin color like you mentioned about Sistar (personality traits) but clearly there is a huge problem here when they constantly bring up Kai's skin color as a form of insult to Kai or to make themselves feel 'superior' to him (Taemin/Tao's comments to Kai in that they are 'better' because they have fairer/lighter skin or that it's considered a disadvantage to Kai). It's definitely offensive when they say they are 'better' because hey, we have fairer skin. Pretty similar to whitewashing and like you said, discrimination by skin color but NOT in that kind of societal context you bring up ('profiling' personality by skin color - energetic, more reserved, etc.)

that's my stance on it and i'll stop replying to it. I do agree with you that I was reaching when I said it was racist, I agree with you that it's a different kind of discrimination, not on the level of racism.


----------



## Spica (Sep 1, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> you do realize that it is definitely an issue because they constantly bring up Kai's skin color but not the kind of context where you're describing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your stance still supports my argument. Yes, they're insulting him. Yes, it has to do about his skin colour. Yes, it's bad and it's an issue (I'm not saying it's not). But no, _it's not racist_.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

4minute was fun

Sohyun interacted witht he audience so much

but like afterwards my friend an i drank afrter not eating since 2/3
bad idea

but omfg they're so much prettier in person ;A;

jiyeon was hte only one who did well in all the songs.

their ballad parts where so much stronger than theur like energetic tracks

but omfg it was so gr8


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 1, 2013)

glad you had funnnn, one of my friends went for it too and she got 'drenched by hyuna's holy water'


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

FUCKING MY FRIEND YELLED AT ME SAYING JIHYUN BLESSED HER WITH HOLY WATER AND NOW SHE DOESN'T WANT TO SHOWER

OMGGGG

But yeah Jihyun and Hyuna got water on me.

I've been blessed.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 1, 2013)

barbara palvin <3 i think seungri's around, he should go bless her


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

There is no Jiyeon in pomminit chlobro


----------



## Spica (Sep 1, 2013)

Cleaning my folders and found this beauty.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Jimin (Sep 1, 2013)

If this GD guy is smarter than Rain, he would do it. lulz Speaking of which, who is GD? G-Dragon?

Rain.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> There is no Jiyeon in pomminit chlobro


I was excited and had some drinks.

I'm allowed to make typos


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 1, 2013)

chloe & hust, where do you guys usually buy k-pop stuff that doesn't have expensive postage?


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

I buy from a place in Chinatown.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

You got doused in Hyuna's holy water 

Should've ran on stage and tried to turn Gayoon into Taeyeon if you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 1, 2013)

Part 1 of G-Dragon is supposed to come out today. Title track features Diplo and Bauuer.

Apparently there's a GD&TOP remix of Bubble Butt around somewhere too.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

Bubble Butt


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah I need it in my life

Also a music video too pls.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

What is that hairstyle? 

Looks like a pidgeot.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

Just ssshh and like it cause you do.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 1, 2013)

IT IS SO AMAZING pek


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Loving the song and god damn the mv, so awesome!!


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

Flow so sick from :30 to :55.

Fucking GD is such a master.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

GD vs Kara is gonna be a good fight this week.

I can feel it in me bones.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

Song wise it wasn't bad.

tbh


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Sep 1, 2013)

So that's where the beach photos were from


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

First half of the album, love it so much especially R.O.D and Black

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJrsZ9Du7iA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxs9GcN3roM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omtontZ-LgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

This is a master piece from the master mind 

@Chloe
I'm really glad Wa$$up are releasing something new, I missed Woojoo and the others.

I hope they wait til GD and Kara die down a bit though, I want them to chart well.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

And apparently this is the title track, best of the lot! I'm slain

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZI_6h1ab98[/YOUTUBE]

And HV goes ahead and releases an OST, looking and singing like angels. What is this day seriously? i'm dead!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m8-MTlx3qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

September is going to be filled with music 

Global Icon is coming back

Navi is coming back

Wa$$up is coming back

GD came back

Kara came back

IU is coming back


----------



## Sansa (Sep 1, 2013)

Just listened to Black.

When I heard Jennie's voice I threw out my earphones and said the most dragged out oh shit ever.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2013)

Global Icon and Navi? who're they? 

Well Busker Busker were gona have a comeback this September too but guessing they postponed it due to the Ilbe scandal. Can you imagine how chaotic the charts would have looked with G-d, Iu and Busker Busker? lol

Lol yeah Jennies voice is better than I expected but YG really needs to stop shoving her everywhere though.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 2, 2013)

Global Icon are a girl group.

Navi is a solo artist.

Imagine if GD, Kara, and IU all came back this week


----------



## Sansa (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't get all this Jennie hate, she's very very pretty and very very talented.


Voice to make you cry tbh.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vHw17-zFa4[/YOUTUBE]

What happened to Busker Busker and Ilbe?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 2, 2013)

JYP pre-released his MV.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Sep 2, 2013)

GD kill em all.


----------



## Spica (Sep 2, 2013)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vHw17-zFa4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What happened to Busker Busker and Ilbe?



Goddess-sama~~~ 

I love the rock parts and Maria-ria. Damaged Lady is a bit awkward for a song title, imo.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 2, 2013)

love damaged lady visually but the song is bland 

gd's mv uh... i'll keep my mouth shut


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wLsibbUYCDo[/YOUTUBE]

they already cut out juhyun's first rap lol

such an awesome song... just wish they made some better decisions with it ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2013)

Gd's mv is just the intro song

Who you is the title track


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2013)

Jennie Kim's parents are rich and have shares in YG, apparently jennie Kim isn't going anywhere, that's why they're trying so hard to make her happen


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxZxt6GiX5U[/YOUTUBE]

So bad at football...The little I heard sounded promising though.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2013)

ChoJi feels 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBezVQweeUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2013)

Cuteness overload


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Chloe (Sep 3, 2013)

y u gotta do this to me?

y


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2013)

Because your favourites have better taste than you


----------



## Chloe (Sep 3, 2013)

It's okay because NineBow is a thing.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh and here's your precious Mino, nice shirt


*Spoiler*: __ 









Just messing with ya and holy shit!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2013)

The hair though, it looks sex from front on and that outfit, unf!


----------



## Chloe (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah so glad they sorted her hair up.

She's looks so amazing now.
Dat outfit


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe because she looked like crap the past couple of years, she looks so divine now with little bit of change


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 3, 2013)

that length of hair works so well for her

edit: anyone else notice what looks like IU's backup dancer in sunmi's video? XD


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn, Soyeon's face


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2013)

What did she do to her face


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2013)

Soyeon looks the same to me.



Soonkyu 



> After miss A's Suzy tweeted that she was a fan of G-Dragon's new album, 'Coup D'etat', G-Dragon responded with some playful banter.
> 
> 
> Yesterday, Suzy tweeted her support by writing, "'Black'. The song is good. Black, black". When G-Dragon discovered the tweet, he responded playfully with, "Then Buy It".


Kwon Jiyong


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2013)

How does she look the same? 



G-d preventing himself from getting a PAK lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2013)

> Soyeon looks the same to me



Eye sight check needed bro


----------



## Sansa (Sep 3, 2013)

The only thing that looks different is that her face looks swollen.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 3, 2013)

That's like the first time I've thought Sunny was attractive. Dat hair tho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2013)

I actually like Juniel's "Pretty boy", now there is not a single song of her I don't like.

Comeback pls

TOP wishes everyone Merry Christmas at Gd's concert, what a lovable weirdo


----------



## Spica (Sep 4, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Damn, Soyeon's face



looks like she got her nose turned slightly down-wards.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2013)

So Kyuhyun made Hara cry on national TV. Welcome to the douche list you asshole.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2013)

What?

What did he do


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLjUBC4HpVQ[/YOUTUBE]
I think this is my favourite girl group release this year. Sojung really does look anorexic though


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't understand why people think Kyuhyun and the other MCs can be defended in the Hara situation.

She asked Kyuhyun before the show not to go too far into her personal life (obviously referring to Junhyung) and even said during the show she doesn't want to speak about dating.

It was disrespectful and inconsiderate from all of the MCs, there's no defense to that smh


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2013)

Poor Hara, yeah they went a bit far there and the Netizens still think it's her fault for crying, lol sad.



> Kang Jiyoung's tears "I don't have aegyo but people keep making me do it"


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2013)

They want to pull the "it's the premise of the show, if she wanted to cry and get sympathy she should've went on healing camp" 

Do they honestly think Hara went on Radio Star just to cry?
Her crying was directly related to Kyuhyun and the other MCs constantly pestering her about something she didn't want to speak about.

I'm 100% sure Hara was opposed to going on the show because she knew exactly what type of questions she would be asked.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2013)

Kara's been a very unhappy group since their success in Japan. There's alot going on behind  the scenes. Their CEO is a joke of a woman, Hara's been netz favourite target, DSP barely bothers protecting their idols. Basically all of it got to the girls. The show is basically a mess anyway.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2013)

*The music video for ?GALAXY SUPERNOVA? will be released today at 12:00 PM JST. *​


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 4, 2013)

the preview sounds pretty amazing


----------



## Chloe (Sep 4, 2013)

> On 'Radio Star', the MCs asked J.Y. Park if it was true that Suzy made 10,000,000,000 KRW (approximately $9.1 million USD) all by herself. J.Y. Park confirmed, "Of course. She does that by herself, through just the CFs alone."
> 
> Soon Jong Shin then asked, "I hear that 2PM's income is incredible, as well." J.Y. Park answered, "2PM makes much more. They make more than double [of what Suzy makes]".


**


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 4, 2013)

So basically half of 2pm = Suzy's individual earning

That's not really that impressive... Especially since 2pm members are getting lots of acting gigs and are supposedly insane cf earners


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2013)

Those "incredible" incomes must not mean much because he consistently makes losses every year.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Sep 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuingEBnT04[/YOUTUBE]

Decent, much better than Wa$$up to put it that way.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKhsHGfrFmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2013)

Fuck, Leo ninja'd me.

SNSD vs G-Dragon now?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2013)

The MV is just so GD 
Song is good though.

The MV looks like an American summer or spring break film to me.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2013)

Japanese song vs a Korean song?

Not his best song but I can jam to it. The first half of the album was so amazing, waiting for the 2nd half especially Shake the world and the song with Zion T.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah, I just remembered Galaxy Supernova is Japanese 

I think the MV is him during and after a night of hard core partying on like ecstasy or something.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2013)

No, it's just about him fucking with people in England 

Wait I actually really like this song, fucking GD  . It has a Bob Sinclair feel to it which I like.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2013)

Eunjibabe piercing your hearts :33


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't listened to many kpop albums recently but I've been missing then so any really good albums out in the last 3-4 months?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I haven't listened to many kpop albums recently but I've been missing then so any really good albums out in the last 3-4 months?



Gd! Especially part 1


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 5, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I haven't listened to many kpop albums recently but I've been missing then so any really good albums out in the last 3-4 months?



not really tbh.

i like some of the tracks on infinite's destiny single (idk if you listened) and ailee's mini but if you're talking anything from july on, i do think it's been rather bland. I think I have a few but I recently got a new laptop (yay) so I've mostly been going through my whole library instead of listening to new stuff


----------



## Spica (Sep 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKK6d2ffqGc[/YOUTUBE]

So many dislikes and comments. The interview must've been a big deal. They even sparked the old rumours about Gyulmegamisama being ostracized.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2013)

It's a mess, so much hate on kara right now.

My favs are flopping though, their single idk if it was released digitally but it's nowhere on the charts.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I think the MV is him during and after a night of hard core partying on like ecstasy or something.



Might look like it but the lyrics will make you understand.
He's good in acting though.

I think I don't need to state my opinion on this, you guys know haha


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

gd is killing it, he has such a fresh style i love it

also btob slayed vixx imo 

thriller > hyde


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2013)

BTOB's song is too much of a Beast song but them>>>>Vixx.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

ELFs are stupid and think their oppars can never be wrong.

What's new?


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

my girlfriend is taking me to a vixx concert and i know none of their songs lmao idk if i should listen to their shit or just go w/o knowing anything


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

If you don't like vixx or don't want to listen to them, why would you memorise any of their songs/

Just go and mosh.

Also, Vixx is pretty nugu anyways.


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

i'm a fan of nugu boy groups usually 

it's just with vixx i hated hyde so everything else they make seems lame to me lmfao

i did like the repackage gr8u or w/e it's called


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

You could probably just scream random Korean words or try to guess the endings of the words they're saying.

I don't have time for nugu groups, there's just too many of them.


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

just stick with the b's 

bts bap btob


----------



## Chloe (Sep 5, 2013)

Block                B


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

i don't count them as nugu but i guess


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2013)

Spica got top 10 on Gaon and in digital sales were no 8. Bitches are finally hitting it

Get it Spica, talent will always prevail, my faith in humanity is restored.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm so proud of Spica right now:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VSpBPqBJF8[/YOUTUBE]

Ladies Code did well with Hate You so they'll make it, now Evol need to make it so they don't get dropped because they're too good to be dropped. Holy trinity of my girl group nugus who deserve attention.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

Top 5 worst fandoms

Go !


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

exotics
exotics
exotics
exotics 
exotics


----------



## Chloe (Sep 5, 2013)

ELFs
Exotics

Any guy group fans rly

esp SM fans minus f(x) fans


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

melodies are down to earth both internationally and korean 

babies are fucking annoying both internationally and korean but they aren't like scary saesang or smth


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

S♡nes aren't bad.

At least, not to me.

1. ELF
2. Exotic
3. Inspirit
4. Shawols
5. VIPs to some extent.


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

all yg stans are fucking retarded 

they think yg is the only good kpop and it's funny to me


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

omfg

Swagyang


----------



## Chloe (Sep 5, 2013)

Inspirits aren't bad

VIPs are turrible


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

Blackjacks dislike members of 2ne1.

Same with Suju and ELFs


----------



## Chloe (Sep 5, 2013)

SM and YG have the worse fans.

DSP 5eva.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

ELFs are just terribad.

They act like Suju is the most well known idol group ever.

They don't like SNSD or S♡nes because Soshi blew up mega fast and thought "we needed to be put in our place" with the 2008 Dream Concert black ocean.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 5, 2013)

To be fair there's been cases where sones were just as nasty as ELFs


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

i mean it doesn't matter what the fans think, the group is done for 

exo is their replacement pretty much


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2013)

Sones are up there with the worst fandoms


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

all fandoms suck tbh 

fuck fandoms lets all just love each other and the music <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2013)

I love Namjoo


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

Exo themselves do well, but their fandom is like ELFs 2.0.

Scaling hotel windows and shit for pix of Chanyeol


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 5, 2013)

Sones.

Then again, I'm probably indoctrinated to hate everything SM related after years of KMD lurking so I'm not exactly unbiased to put it that way.


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I love Namjoo



you and me both buddy


----------



## Chloe (Sep 5, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Exo themselves do well, but their fandom is like ELFs 2.0.
> 
> Scaling hotel windows and shit for pix of Chanyeol


Cassies do it worse than ELFs


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2013)

I think SM aims for Sasaeng fans. If you notice, it's always their male groups that end up with such large number of bat shit fans. SM knows what makes them tick. They probably assist so much in bulk buying + add Chinese fans and you have a physical sales monster.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2013)

Sones are calmer now but they used to be fucking annoying.

ELF are whiny 

Cassies are just delusional

Shawols they dumped Shinee for Exo

VIP's are stuck up

Blackjacks are haters


----------



## Chloe (Sep 5, 2013)

Rainnous the besto


----------



## Austin (Sep 5, 2013)

best fandom is melody by far imo

or maybe panda


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2013)

What the fuck is melody?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2013)

A fandom has to be around for a couple of years and have faced a big scandal to be regarded well.

Shinhwa is a good fandom I guess. Kara's too since they stuck by them.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 5, 2013)

I like Shinhwa.

Minwoo is jokes


----------



## Chloe (Sep 5, 2013)

Kamilas are my favourite fandom that I'm not a part of.

Most fandoms I'm in are for irrelevant girl groups (rainbow, dal flawless, nine homos, rania)


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 5, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Spica got top 10 on Gaon and in digital sales were no 8. Bitches are finally hitting it
> 
> Get it Spica, talent will always prevail, my faith in humanity is restored.



i'm looking for my naya feels gif, can't find it

lotsoffeels.gif

NOW JUST FIX JUHYUN'S PARTS AND THEY WILL BECOME PERFECT


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kInXaB3b6GE[/YOUTUBE]

Stop being a flawless little angel, my poor heart!


----------



## Spica (Sep 6, 2013)

I remember when I had a long discussion with YG fans about why it probably isn't that smart to proclaim you're a stan after some issues with saesangs happened.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2013)

honestly the problem with spica (the group) is that they are marketed as idols when they should be going with a vocal group concept  i wish i liked their songs after painkiller though, everything has fell flat for me and I really liked them when they debuted.

vixx > btob tbh and vixx is the rising boy group now (hyde + gr8u outperformed all 3 bap title tracks and btob 2nd confession) so it'll be interesting to see if they ever make it bigger.

worst fandoms:
exo
elfs (relatively calmer now & delusion seems to have worn off)
blackjacks
vips (elitist as hell)
cassies (living in the past, delusional)
shawols (calmer now & most of their crazies seemed to have jumped ship to exo)
hottest
baby
sones (tho they seem to have calmed down a lot now)


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah though I like I'll Be There, it was very idol-ish for them and didn't really fit them for promoting.  

and though lonely on it's own was a decent song, it just doesn't do it for me (but the mini was really good)

Tonight however is really good and I hope they sorta stick with this concept 

...just make juhyun sing dammit


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2013)

yeah I wish Juhyun would sing, she's pretty blah as a rapper and her singing isn't half bad.

the bad part about marketing them as idols is that the public will dismiss them as another one of those 1000 idol groups, they're not particularly great at variety and they're too old to market to the idol fans (ahjussis and teens)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree about I'll be There, I didn't like it. and Lonely while good didn't suit them as they're not a cooky cutter group. Tonight has great vocals, and while it's not exactly kpop it's better than the last two title tracks. They're a vocal group and should be marketed as such. I really hope they can carry the momentum.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> worst fandoms:
> exo
> elfs (relatively calmer now & delusion seems to have worn off)
> blackjacks
> ...



So basically every relevant group?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2013)

What's going on to her face


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2013)

Hustler said:


> So basically every relevant group?



well half of those list aren't relevant and most are big three (aka most of the crazies and fanwars and annoyingness)

wg, kara, etc. have calmer fandoms rly. vips aren't that bad but my gripe with most of them are that they're elitist and snobbish about anything else in kpop in general


----------



## Hustler (Sep 6, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> What's going on to her face


Continental drift


Rain's Angel said:


> well half of those list aren't relevant and most are big three (aka most of the crazies and fanwars and annoyingness)
> 
> wg, kara, etc. have calmer fandoms rly. vips aren't that bad but my gripe with most of them are that they're elitist and snobbish about anything else in kpop in general



They are all pretty relevant groups except BAP? 

Kara though, they had public support but is the Kamilia fandom huge?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 6, 2013)

this is like a chanting for the satan or smth


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2013)

Our sunshine


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2013)

Spica is awesome

they beat their haters to death





Hustler said:


> Damn, Soyeon's face



brb throwing up



Jiyeon said:


> Soonkyu



brb.....................gonna go.........uhhhhhhh...........fap


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2013)

i'm going to need a source on boa kicking juhyun there


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

cara we're playing at 9pm my time okay


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 6, 2013)

that works but probably only 1 or 2 games cuz i have to work in the morning

edit: and that's not even why i opened the thread, i had a gift for you people


----------



## Austin (Sep 6, 2013)

i only need one game with my fav les


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2013)

What do you do Cara


----------



## Sansa (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Sep 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOBSmY40zaA[/YOUTUBE]

pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQqYZ92Mozw[/YOUTUBE]

My sides lol.

Not even sure whether this is the correct place to post this


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2013)

Eunji clearly the alpha friend 

Hyosung thirsty for dat Eunnie sauce


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2013)

Everyone wants a piece of Eunjibabes

Stop staring Daehyun  even though i'd ship it


----------



## Chloe (Sep 7, 2013)

my babies


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Cava (Sep 7, 2013)

guys... i need some help to watch my favourite kpop artistes live... [:]

basically I entered a design contest for the upcoming Korean Musicwave(MBC) in Singapore, and I need help with the votes!

what you can do-

1) Like this page 

2) Go to design contest

3) Go to vote

4) Vote for the white-based cap and t shirt with pink stars. The caption for both should be "the stars (of...." and "2013 is the year..."

5) Please note this can only be done on the PC and not mobile.

whoever helps me... i will reward u with my eternal gratitude. i know thats not a lot but... o well i tried.

<3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 7, 2013)

cara is already preparing murder on that man


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if that's her first kiss?

Cara I'll help you kill this one.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2013)

He's clearly gay because Seobaby would never betray Cara


----------



## Sansa (Sep 7, 2013)

Who do you think are the top 5 idol singers?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 7, 2013)

DO
Daehyun
Henry
Onew
Gayoon


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 7, 2013)

i 

don't

even





what


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2013)

don't break cara


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2013)

wtf 7 out of the 9 girls kissed already

Time for Sunny's turn 



lol taeyeon


----------



## Sansa (Sep 7, 2013)

Lol

Nothing is going right for them anymore.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Who do you think are the top 5 idol singers?



girls?

Jieun
Ailee (unless shes not counted)
Jea
Yoo Ara
Eunji
Bohyung (i'm a bit unsure of putting her here this early tho)

for popular 'choices' - taeyeon has a nice voice but i wouldn't consider her one of the 'tops', hyorin's technique is non existant and she's a screaming mess at times, luna doesn't really have opportunities to show off her voice and we haven't rly seen anything impressive from her in a while

idc for male vocalists but probably G.O, Daesung, JYJ Junsu. idk who else but definitely not any of the newer groups (debuted last year) yet.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

Ailee is an idol tho 

Eunji has such a nice voice


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2013)

idk ailee is marketed as a soloist and the public doesn't view her as an idol.

she's on a blurry line like iu and juniel.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

I consider her as an idol.

IU too.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

When does inkigayo come on today?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty much RA's list and i'm really fond of Juniel's voice.

Could add Luna to the list but SM doesn't give them songs that do her vocals justice so yeah


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2013)

That and fx is weird yo


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

No one knows how long til Inkigayo?


I really wanna watch Jennie's debut stage.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2013)

Half an hour I think

Wow I thought Beast was still promoting but it's BtoB..

Spica is really good live. Who is the girl who starts off the song? before Boa? her voice is nice


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

Swag Dragon was in full effect on inkigayo.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow Jennie actually did well, stay off rapping pls. Dat Black perf  .

She looked great too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NT86-DfFTi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2013)

jennie kim looks different from a year ago.

she is seriously very average, not good, not bad, just bland. if this is the best yg has for the new girl group they're not gonna do well.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2013)

She's not the main vocal or dancer though, she's decent for a visual IMO.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2013)

she's decent but definitely not worth all the hype yg is creating over her and the push he's giving her with all the features.

all i know about the group is that jennie kim is sure to debut and most of the revealed trainees have left already


----------



## Spica (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course she's sure to debut. Isn't her family rich/related to YG/has shares in YG?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought Eno made that up 

Dunno, never heard about it anywhere else


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't, it was all over YG tumblr blogs, YG doesn't care for her but her mother is some deranged beauty queen and her father is loaded and bought a ton of YG shares to make his daughters dreams come true


----------



## Spica (Sep 8, 2013)

Ofc she's loaded, her parents sent her to school in NZ.  It's mean but she's not that pretty/talented/special to get into YG any other way. She and her parents prob bullied/pressed her girl group members out bc she wanted the spotlight to herself.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2013)

There is something up with YG and female trainees, all of SuPearls left/were ditched. The girl group is ending up nowhere. umours are now that he's trying to make solo CL happen and 2ne1 only have a year or so left.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 8, 2013)

dumb cause CL's solo sold poorly and Bom would sell way more but Bom has trouble singing lives (then again she doesn't have to actually promote the song much)

2ne1 still sells far more as a group and Dara is the reason they get high pay cfs (cosmetics, etc.)


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

Yoong has been appearing in my dreams more and more lately.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 8, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Half an hour I think
> 
> Wow I thought Beast was still promoting but it's BtoB..
> 
> Spica is really good live. Who is the girl who starts off the song? before Boa? her voice is nice



That's Narae


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

teamadonis.com

Omfg what a wonderful site.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Cara 

People call Exo fans "The Dehydrated" because they're thirsty as fuck

/dead


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Thanks Cara
> 
> People call Exo fans "The Dehydrated" because they're thirsty as fuck
> 
> /dead


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2013)

That is true. Their fans are so desperate, they actually believe Sehun is having sex with the others, I've never seen such delusion


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> That is true. Their fans are so desperate, they actually believe Sehun is having sex with the others, I've never seen such delusion





Seriously?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2013)

I got a tattoo 

I'm so behind in kpop


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

Was it a tattoo of 2yoon?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe 

No, it's a tattoo over my heart with "가족" and "친구"


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2013)

She's so drunk oh my god


----------



## Sansa (Sep 9, 2013)

How the fuck did they manage to eat 10 boxes of cereal and 300 bags of chips in 2 days


----------



## Sansa (Sep 9, 2013)

SNSD, IU, 2ne1, T-ara to comeback in October.

Lol if T-ara try to promote at the same time as IU, 2ne1, and GG.


----------



## Spica (Sep 9, 2013)

Boa and Boram are the same age??? I thought Boa was past her 30s now...


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 9, 2013)

BoA debuted at 13, and that was in like 2000.  She's only about 26 and barely older than the SNSD members lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2013)

BoA looks older than she is but I imagine with the kind of schedule she had as a teen, puberty was badly affected and the stress as a teenager all added up etc.

plus she has largely not depended on surgery and cosmetic procedures like most idols have, maybe something minor but she doesn't seem like boram who's probably gone under knife for a few things.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2013)

Boa is pretty although she doesn't look her age


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 9, 2013)

on another note, ukiss posted a kickstarter for their new album but they took it down off fb already.

okay found a news link


----------



## Spica (Sep 9, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> on another note, ukiss posted a kickstarter for their new album but they took it down off fb already.
> 
> okay found a news link



Whao, they're idiots.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 9, 2013)

> Seven Levels of Kpop
> 
> Level 1: This is where all the beginners are. They don't know their souls are being dragged down deeper and deeper the more they immerse themselves in the fandom.
> Level 2: These are where the people who are on their way to being avid fans are. They've heard of the band, maybe heard of a few songs, but they can't tell the members apart yet.
> ...


I'm definitely level 7.

And also, who is U-Kiss?


----------



## Chloe (Sep 9, 2013)

That's the joke


----------



## Austin (Sep 9, 2013)

okay so pharrel said he's collabing with gd 

all my money


----------



## Sansa (Sep 9, 2013)

GD is getting so much love from American artists.

So I've been listening to Baby Maybe for the past few days.
I love this song.


----------



## Austin (Sep 9, 2013)

it's cause gd can mold his style around another artist, he's so flexible and talented


----------



## Sansa (Sep 9, 2013)

Swag Dragon.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2013)

Most rappers aren't really that interested in Asian rap, they however want to be part of it if it blows up, like Japan. Will.I.Am did it first but nothing really came out of it.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 9, 2013)

New JYP
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-GhkCWuihA[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty fuckin' good imho.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 9, 2013)

JYP should've just had his midlife crisis in silence.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2013)

I actually like the song too


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 9, 2013)

If that's his midlife crisis I don't mind if he has more of them.


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2013)

stars hating on that old ass swag


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2013)

wtf 

slayon drugs doing a parody

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J_xHjg1sRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2013)

You lucky ass mofucka

Have fun and take some pics :33


----------



## Sansa (Sep 10, 2013)

Fucking Fran going to all the concerts we can't go to


----------



## Chloe (Sep 10, 2013)

My baby Beenzino and dokshit are coming to Aus for a gig.

Only $25 but it's on a Thursday night 


Austin said:


> okay so pharrell said he's collabing with gd


But I actually like Pharrell


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2013)

That look Krystal gives Amber 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS6eQUNPL9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo-3f5toZWI[/YOUTUBE]
Can't wait


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjF9ME9Dob4[/YOUTUBE]
I like this too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

girl has a nice voice


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 10, 2013)

It actually took me like 15 seconds before I realized that the new IU song was in Japanese...



The World said:


> wtf
> 
> slayon drugs doing a parody
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J_xHjg1sRs[/YOUTUBE]



The original is soooo guuuud.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N8c1t1QTDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> girl has a nice voice


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

i think she's pure korean (like jieun, their pronunciation is seriously amazing). she previously debuted with EXID but left and re-debuted under Bestie (with 2 other ex-EXID members)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2013)

So EXID are over?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

no they got replacement members but shinsadong tiger has forgotten them (like brave bros forgetting brave girls)


----------



## Sansa (Sep 10, 2013)

Nine Queens


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 10, 2013)

crayon pop gonna release bar bar bar remix...

sometimes u just gotta know when to let a song go


----------



## Chloe (Sep 10, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo-3f5toZWI[/YOUTUBE]
> Can't wait


Sistar bias and one of my babies


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 10, 2013)

yeah chrome is getting a bit ridiculous

shoulda just let bar bar bar run it's course and continued releasing fun shit


----------



## Hustler (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol wtf
Isn't that Dani?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2013)

Yup, talk about awkward

She can't even blend into 5 dolls, imagine T-ara


----------



## Chloe (Sep 11, 2013)

wellfuck.jpg


----------



## Spica (Sep 11, 2013)

I actually like Dani but she really does not know how to facial expression (she looks like a hostage ).

I've been following Shannon Pix (?) on Instagram. Wasn't she supposed to join T-ara/5Dolls? Don't remember which one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2013)

^ she left ccm


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2013)

She doesn't look as awkward here



also ccm couldn't spell coming correctly

Soyou looks so skinny here, but she still so hot


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2013)

Love the song title 

Dance seems uncoordinated at one point 

could lose the autotune but Dok2 got a nice rap

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBDG_kLz3AI[/YOUTUBE]

Beatles had a better dance wit dat crip walk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD0xYZc2PXc[/YOUTUBE]

GI and Ladies Code still best female rookies of the year


----------



## Sansa (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol, Dani left CCM.

Doesn't surprise me, she was supposed to debut like a year and 9 months ago or something.

Not like she's talented anyway.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 11, 2013)

She hasn't, she's gona debut with T-ara soon

Shannon left


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2013)

u mean N4


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2013)

CCM is kind of over, they have good music but their groups have such bad reps.

I like BTS's new song. Them and Ladies Code are kicking ass, though I wish Hate you was their title track, Pretty Pretty is kinda basic.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2013)

Now C-Real need to make a comeback. And Evol. I'll die happy.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmgxPLLLyVo[/YOUTUBE]
good song. Bap better watch their backs


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 11, 2013)

damn Running Man PDs be watching Survivor reruns for game ideas, just watched that idol special and the final challenge was basically an immunity challenge straight out from there


----------



## Sansa (Sep 11, 2013)

CCM is done for.

Their cash cows are black sheep now, and their other groups are at the lowest level of nugu.


----------



## Spica (Sep 11, 2013)

When did Shannon leave??? D:


----------



## Austin (Sep 11, 2013)

speed does okay, i hear they are coming back soon


----------



## Sansa (Sep 11, 2013)

Maknae's first NG


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 11, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Now C-Real need to make a comeback. And Evol. I'll die happy.


WHY DID I READ THIS AS A COMEBACK

Evol, BTS, and Spica would be a perfect combination of comebacks.  2/3 so far at least.


Spica said:


> When did Shannon leave??? D:


um there was this weird ccm post a while ago that summarized all their groups changes.  you remember, when ahreum left a whole other bunch of people left but of course ahreum had the spotlight since she had been in the group like a year


Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmgxPLLLyVo[/YOUTUBE]
> good song. Bap better watch their backs



listening to the album

no dream and bulletproof are the shit, and currently the album is great too


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 12, 2013)

Here it is.


Dani doesn't really add anything to the song tbh (as expected) and she looks like a beanstalk...Her thighs looks thinner than my overarms>_>

Edit: Seems like I've either gone full retard or the video embedding isn't working. Just gonna add the link then.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2013)

Did that lil' bisch just say love me long time? 

she stands out like a black man at a KKK convention


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow just wow, that ruined a decent song. She looks so creepy to boot.


----------



## Spica (Sep 12, 2013)

Dani, I like you but you need to stop with the down-turned eyebrows. You're like a reverse Jaden Smith. Who told her doing that face was good??

Who approved of this MV? Who, just who???


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2013)

this is ccm, the company who makes 15mins seizure inducing MVz for a 3min song and doesn't have the song in it for more than 1 min tops.

they approve anything


----------



## Sansa (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the company that sent their biggest group to the US to perform when no one in the US knows who they are.


----------



## Spica (Sep 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> This is the company that sent their biggest group to the US to perform when no one in the US knows who they are.



...SM?


...JYP?



.....YG?




....All of them....???


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2013)

Is anyone here watching Yg's Winner? B.I's pretty good but Team B kinda sucks overall.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 12, 2013)

It's acceptable from JYP, YG, and SM because BB, 2ne1, GG, Suju (ugh), and WG (somehow) are known a  bit in the US.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 12, 2013)

whatever happened to the remixes with Chris brown and Wiz Khalifa?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it was CCM media playing.

Look at his behaviour at the concert and the supposed relationship between him an Dani.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 12, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Is anyone here watching Yg's Winner? B.I's pretty good but Team B kinda sucks overall.



Mmhmm that Bobby kid is pretty good too but B.I is a beast man, he does everything so well


----------



## koguryo (Sep 13, 2013)

If everything goes as planned I should be able to visit Korea in winter for about a week and a half


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't stop listening to Big Bang, Top, or GD.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2013)

New member of a JYP girl group


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol         Enno


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2013)

You like it hust


----------



## Hustler (Sep 13, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyFB8kZt-VA[/YOUTUBE]

Leal


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YezeyTNHvd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasori (Sep 13, 2013)

Ew white guy in my Koreans.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2013)

dats racist


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2013)

bohyung has one of the best voices in the industry


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 14, 2013)

i realize i don't like kim boa's voice that much. she sounds rly bad this round of promotions and the way she sings is rly grating...

bohyung's voice is amazing. yg should regret losing her bc damn. i want narae promoted to lead vocal over boa now


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2013)

Narae's voice is naisu


----------



## Sansa (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 14, 2013)

i read during the first week of promotions that boa was sick, not sure if it was true or if she possibly still is

either way YG should feel bad.  he keeps losing some pretty damn good vocalists 

I sorta understand that maybe bohyung is a bit shy (she's pretty much just like seohyun from what i've seen, cept like 100x more talented) but it's like, theres so many shy awkward idols and bohyung could have brought 2ne1 to a whole new level


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't understand YG. He kicks out good people but keeps guys like Jinwoo who can't hold a note to save his life.

This would be my new YG group + Kang Seung Yoon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg3ryPV3QYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 14, 2013)

I wish Heechul would go away.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2013)

YES!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m0maj9XV6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 15, 2013)

Audio quality so bad.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2013)

GD looks like a pimp from hell 

Sound cuts out towards the end too when Tae comes out


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Audio quality so bad.



Ow shit, YG got to it I guess. I'll try and find another link.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySaGd_lDo_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2013)

That was a pretty good performance? Which show is it from?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2013)

Lets talk about lub? Inkigayo


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 15, 2013)

Seungri's performance was cool. I still think YG screwed him over this comeback.

Also, Taeyang is blonde now?


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2013)

I hope not especially with his comeback around the corner


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 16, 2013)

i wish i liked it but too messy 

narae's voice has rly grown on me tho.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 16, 2013)

Doo da doo da catwalk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW1iAA1L8j8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)

Want an MV.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2013)

What in the actual deranged fuck?


----------



## koguryo (Sep 17, 2013)

Hmm...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0N6ruII7vM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=081HJN1bBLo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvuRCTJ1xko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2013)

They've all been nicking choreo.

That leg picture is gross.

Also Busker Busker coming back yo!!!


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2013)

Typical JYP choreo, jump around like a circus act. Shitkings did it well.

Good acrobats though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2013)

so meh but jyp's groups are more impressive compared to yg's.

rip wonder girls


jyp is banking on those new groups he has to make it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 17, 2013)

they did well but it's kinda funny how they take the last move and reduce it to one guy and barely make that


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll laugh if his new groups flop.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2013)

JJ project flopped hard. I think their girl group will probably find success, and probably the band he's supposed to debut that looks like Akdong/Busker Busker.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2013)

Didn't Akdong Musician sign to YG?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2013)

They are, but 5 of the JYP trainees will debut in a band, not an idol group.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm tired of all the hate Clara is getting.
People want to jump on Clara for anything she does and it’s ridiculous.
The girl is famous, and obviously very hot in Korea right now, all the magazines etc are going to want her in their work.

People keep jumping on her calling her fake etc, she's a celebrity for fucks sake and she's well known for having a very nice body.
It's only common sense to assume that people are going to want to pay her to take photo shoots displaying the body she's so well known for since she *is* a model.

The girl already apologised for things she shouldn't have had to apologise for, and yet she still gets slammed in the press for doing her job.


> Ok seriously this Clara girl is annoying. EVERY single week, there has got to be an article about HER. Attention-whore.


So fucking retarded.
She's a goddamn celebrity and she's trending very much so in Korea, AKP gets their articles straight from Korean sites, of course she's going to be in the news constantly.
How is she being an attention whore by doing her job?
She's not telling people to write articles about her, she's not writing the articles herself.

Muppets like those give international fans a bad name because of their ignorance.
What's popular with us, isn't the same as what's actually popular in Korea and they can't grasp that concept.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2013)

Netizens are being dickheads recently going after every female idols/actress they can. Someone needs to sort them out.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone knows where you can find fairly high quality Immortal Song prefs? I'm looking for the newest Norazo pref, but I only found shit-tier quality ones.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 17, 2013)

Clara does seem to get lot of hate but she brings it upon herself sometimes.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 17, 2013)

The poor girl deleted all her tweets and apologised for things that she wasn't at fault for.

Netizens are just trying to bring her down.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 17, 2013)

Hustler said:


> Clara does seem to get lot of hate but she brings it upon herself sometimes.



true.

she makes too many conflicting and contradictory statements. she should've never opened her mouth.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 17, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Anyone knows where you can find fairly high quality Immortal Song prefs? I'm looking for the newest Norazo pref, but I only found shit-tier quality ones.



Try  He posts links to the full shows.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Naisutime (Sep 19, 2013)

Whoohooo 9 Muses comeback and full album in October.



Ramen_Bowl said:


> Try  He posts links to the full shows.



Thanks<3

The one he posted had only 360p, I found one in 720p in the related videos though=)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol that Heirs shows looks so bad. I wonder which character they wanted Yonghwa to play.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 19, 2013)

Heirs can't be bad.

Lee Min Ho and Park Shin Hye are in it.

Not to mention baby jung.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 19, 2013)

Heirs has Min Ho (overrated beyond the concept of overrated) and a bunch of idol actors/actresses? Probably won't watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2013)

Why was Hate you not Ladies Code's lead single? There are no lives of the song and it did pretty well for them, Pretty Pretty which is personally crap, didn't. Bad move on the management.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2013)

going for the cute mainstream pop appeal

I see their company was buying up views on youtube as well

pretty shameless


----------



## Sansa (Sep 19, 2013)

She's Baby Jung because she's Sica's baby sister.

And Krystal is only 1 year older than me now.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2013)

baby noona


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> And Krystal is only 1 year older than me now.



For one month


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWsno6ZlNTw#t=102[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2013)

on a hello venus kick lately


----------



## Hustler (Sep 20, 2013)

We switched roles I think, Yoohoo on repeat


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2013)

been listening to secret too but not yoohoo  isn't it spring there now? the song's perfect for the weather.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 20, 2013)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWsno6ZlNTw#t=102[/YOUTUBE]



I really cannot decide whether or not I like her voice...I'm leaning towards like, but I dunno.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2013)

I love her voice, it might not be the strongest but it's interesting and I really like her stuff.


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 20, 2013)

I think her voice is pretty chill and stuff (kinda like a female korean Adam Levine, with a lot less upbeat songs), but she sometimes sound...Not nasal...Tbh I dunno wtf it sounds like, my vocabulary is obviously good enough to describe what I think it sounds like...


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2013)

She sounds more like the Korean Regina Spektor or Lenka


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 20, 2013)

I like it, it's really quirky and unique and makes her stand out. i'm all for individuality in kpop these days, so I prefer her voice over Hyorin or Ailee who are trying really hard to copy and mimic Beyonce even though they have great voices.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2013)

girl's day member solo debut in november...

idt this is a smart move


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

Who is going solo?

Yura?


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2013)

Can she even sing that well? I thought she was a rapper

Another Hyuna?

I like Yura but she doesn't have the presence of Hyuna


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 21, 2013)

yura can't sing or rap rly, I don't even think she does most of her lines live . she has a great body but easily the least talented member.

they haven't announced the member but it's pretty obvious it's between sojin or minah. the other two can't cut it solo.

i know people always cite hyuna when it comes to untalented members going solo but her stage presence is no joke and 4min really pale in comparison next to her.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2013)

I like this song or at least the performance more than Enno 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SudaAjhhAk#t=68[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGovqGkKLtY[/YOUTUBE]

Dani less awkward looking here but I still don't see her purpose in this song

Doesn't sound too good


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2013)

I like their performance more than the song but I'm warming up to it 

maybe

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2e3G8-BVGg#t=85[/YOUTUBE]


Exo just phoning this performance in except for Kai and D.O. 

Pretty lackluster

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZdkLqDq12A#t=116[/YOUTUBE]

I still really like Growl doe, way better than that turd Wolf


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2013)

Blonde hair? 

I like her better in black and white


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2013)

IU!! Remember when Kpop was all about her

I still don't care for Pretty pretty, Hate You>>>the rest


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 21, 2013)

The World said:


> She sounds more like the Korean Regina Spektor or Lenka



Probably a better example. I don't really listen any kinds of pop music outside of kpop>_>



Rain's Angel said:


> yura can't sing or rap rly, I don't even think she does most of her lines live . she has a great body but easily the least talented member.
> 
> they haven't announced the member but it's pretty obvious it's between sojin or minah. the other two can't cut it solo.



Iirc Yura even said that there's no way she'd want to go solo, too much work without the other members being there or something.

Sojin would probably be their best bet, but they're probably going with Minah cause she can sing and is the most "known" member of the group iirc. DreamTea might even go with Hyeri cause lolmaknaelol, but I doubt they're that stupid.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2013)

> "Hello!! This is from a respectful EXO fan♥ Yoo Jaesuk ahjussi..if you can't dance, please don't copy idol groups' dances..I almost threw up watching the Infinity Challenge episode when you copied the Growl dance;; however I was jealous of the high school unnies who were on the show because they got to see EXO right before their eyes ㅠㅠ also, Yoo Jaesuk ahjussi, please don't act like you know them or act kind to the idols you've met for the first time. I can see your fakenessㅋㅋ you're only going to see them once so why do you act like you know them and act kind to them?? I'm so baffledㅋㅋ EXO is the trend and they're already worldly known stars so they don't need you to act kindly to them. Ask any Chinese person between EXO vs. Yoo Jaesuk and they'll tell you EXO of course"



Exo fans are just dumb.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2013)

None of the GD's girls could go solo. Let's not even mention Hyuna. Hyuna's had fans from the days of WG, GD aren't even close.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 21, 2013)

> I was jealous of the high school unnies



Um she must be like 10 or so


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2013)

> "Hello!! This is from a respectful EXO fan♥ Yoo Jaesuk ahjussi..if you can't dance, please don't copy idol groups' dances..I almost threw up watching the Infinity Challenge episode when you copied the Growl dance;; however I was jealous of the high school unnies who were on the show because they got to see EXO right before their eyes ㅠㅠ also, Yoo Jaesuk ahjussi, please don't act like you know them or act kind to the idols you've met for the first time. I can see your fakenessㅋㅋ you're only going to see them once so why do you act like you know them and act kind to them?? I'm so baffledㅋㅋ EXO is the trend and they're already worldly known stars so they don't need you to act kindly to them. Ask any Chinese person between EXO vs. Yoo Jaesuk and they'll tell you EXO of course"



I think there is a limit to how stupid you can be...


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Exo fans are just dumb.



More like brain dead and in need of the nearest mental institution


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 21, 2013)

> "Hello!! *This is from a respectful EXO fan♥* Yoo Jaesuk ahjussi..if you can't dance, please don't copy idol groups' dances..I almost threw up watching the Infinity Challenge episode when you copied the Growl dance;; however I was jealous of the high school unnies who were on the show because they got to see EXO right before their eyes ㅠㅠ also, Yoo Jaesuk ahjussi, please don't act like you know them or act kind to the idols you've met for the first time. I can see your fakenessㅋㅋ you're only going to see them once so why do you act like you know them and act kind to them?? I'm so baffledㅋㅋ EXO is the trend and they're already worldly known stars so they don't need you to act kindly to them. Ask any Chinese person between EXO vs. Yoo Jaesuk and they'll tell you EXO of course"



Good joke.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2013)

What the fuck, Ji Eun solo?? how come no one told me about this? she looks flawless as hell!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGq2dT099ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 22, 2013)

i fucking screamed

shaking & crying

her voice will save kpop

hust this was the first teaser nobody KNEW


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2013)

Wtf is up with the lack of promotions? 

She'll definitely slay!


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2013)

I like her look here than her other soloish song

She looks fooooine as hell


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2013)

wtf

she looks great, the song sounds great.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2013)

i like how TS just came out and surprised you guys


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2013)

Been listening to IU's Monday Afternoon and I love it. If her album is this quality then we're in for a treat.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 22, 2013)

Japanese girl groups always have such cute members.

But why are all of them so large, wtf.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlnQEBl3aEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Sep 22, 2013)

I think Choa (AOA) has a really nice voice


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Sep 22, 2013)

I watched the Chuseok idol athletic championship part 1.
Man, nugu groups have the prettiest members.

Skarf's Tasha is so pretty (turning 20 tho )

But their maknae Jenny

is 17 like me 

Bestie's Dahye is pretty as well.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2013)

Hustler said:


> I think Choa (AOA) has a really nice voice



yessss you saw the light 

it's a shame her group is terrible.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> yessss you saw the light
> 
> it's a shame her group is terrible.



 

I still like Mina though, she's visually very pleasant


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 23, 2013)

the worst and only offending member is that rapper.

the rest of the members are a sea of mediocrity minus the pianist and drummer.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2013)

mah lub is only you

yes please get rid of that

though that's the only song i know


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2013)

AOA Black isn't that bad lol, Jimin's rapping is bad but the other members are okay enough for a girl band.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNtuOrw6mfc[/YOUTUBE]
Block B in da house. Great song, their vocals are really underrated. And their rapping is great. Man I hope they do well and people give them a break.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2013)

Why is Exo still on Melon??? Are the chinese fangirls that good at multiple streaming.


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCaklF-jPOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

Ignorance should be a sin.

People are still bashing Clara, and saying she pays sites to post articles about her 

She's flaming in Korea, just because she's not as relevant to international fans doesn't mean she's not popular.
No matter how many times they hear this they can't understand it.

I feel bad for Clara if she reads the comments by ignorant international fans about her.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2013)

Block B's song has a Big Bang feel to it, I like it



Jiyeon said:


> Ignorance should be a sin.
> 
> People are still bashing Clara, and saying she pays sites to post articles about her
> 
> ...



Maybe if she stops apologising for different stuff every 2nd day. Hate on anyone is unwarranted but it'd really help if she stopped putting out articles about herself.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2013)

She apologised on SNL Korea, but only because another one of the cast members brought it up.

If I was Clara I'd just tell people to fuck off.

She's probably sick of it.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2013)

She wouldn't get half of the bashing if she just keeps her mouth shut.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 23, 2013)

i'm reading this too fast and wondering when i've apologized

dis chick needs to change her name

i was surprised in the comments that people didn't realize zico was singing, it's so fucking obvious haha.  he literally sang like 80% of Movie's Over

either way i like the track and i think it's doing what it's intended, which is to spike interest in whatever is to follow

dat mv foreshadowing at the end


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 24, 2013)

yessss can't wait for her to slay.

you should be really excited for this enno, the guys who wrote Daddy Long Legs wrote Jieun's title track and also wrote the song Jieun participated in composing & lyrics. 

other gems they wrote include:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm pretty excited, the teaser sounds good.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPG0NYLE7wQ&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PLID4CZACkMJTQGYm6R0Gc4yk_CKZIZKdv[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2013)

Korea got some weird places to fuck 



and do drugs


----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2013)

Busker Busker smashing the roof with all their songs

So much for an Ilbe scandal


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 24, 2013)

Nothing against BB but it just shows how hypocritical K-netizens can be, they always bring it up with Hyosung and Crayon pop but it just magically disappears when it comes to Busker Busker.

But god damnit, I thought Iu and BB did well on the charts. This is whole another level.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2013)

Busker Busker isn't just aimed at teen fans, they're basically the equivalent of someone like Oasis in Korea. Except their music is even accessible to old people. 

The Ilbe thing shows how they attack female artists really.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh Wait 

BUSKER BUSKER'S ALBUM IS OUT!!!! WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS!!


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joo6_XqSM8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm ready :33



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAnwDSIRMT8[/YOUTUBE]

the fuck she's crucified?


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 25, 2013)

Whoohoo and it's apparently it's a full album.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2013)

There is a 14 year age gap.

What the fuck....


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 25, 2013)

Sulli/Choiza 

Gil tweeted: Choiza... I'm downloading the Control Beat


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2013)

That Sulli & Choiza one


----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2013)

Sulli is still a baby.

What the hell is he doing.


----------



## Fran (Sep 25, 2013)

Seeing SISTAR at the F1 concert next weekend, and their second solo concert up in seoul the week after.

fapfapfap


----------



## Hustler (Sep 25, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Sulli is still a baby.
> 
> What the hell is he doing.



She's not a minor so it's perfectly legal, even though it's weird asf. I thought the Hyeri/Tony Ahn thing was gross.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2013)

I mean I know she's an adult by law now, but he's old enough to be her father.

That's just fucking weird.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 25, 2013)

He's not that much older bro


----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2013)

CHLOE DARLING

GET ON SKYPE


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2013)

All these 94'ers love that old ass D


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2013)

Did Sulli get in a scandal??


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2013)

Wat Choiza???? The fuck.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Did Sulli get in a scandal??





Ennoea said:


> Wat Choiza???? The fuck.



     Seriously

Yuributt


----------



## Sansa (Sep 26, 2013)

Kwon Yul


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2013)

It's a nice song, don't like it as much as Going crazy 

I needs the mv though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2013)

mcd sound system sucks.

i love it, ia it's not as good as going crazy but it'll probably grow on me


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2013)

SPICA - Tonight
10. 6,576,622
19. 5,783,734
26. 4,176,908
28. 3,532,790

mah babehs doin consistent ಥ_ಥ


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2013)

rip soyeon fanboy btw


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 26, 2013)

oh god

that will be amazing to see


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2013)

SM saying Sulli is like Choiza's little sister


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2013)

SM's PR reps are worse than Loen's, CCM is untouchable though

Why do they come up with such elementary level excuses?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2013)

I love how breaking Soyeon's relationship all backfired on CCM.

Confirms relationship, drops MV teaser less than an hour after release of news, gets upsurped by Sulli/Choiza in less than an hour 

the joke of it all is just hilarious


----------



## Sansa (Sep 26, 2013)

Choiza said he broke up with his girlfriend 2 months ago.

Him and Sulli are def. dating and that's disgusting.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2013)

> SM saying Sulli is like Choiza's little sister



Yeah a little sister he likes to have sexy times with.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPG0NYLE7wQ[/YOUTUBE]
I can't wait for this song, I hope it's good because I've been repeating the teaser like mad.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2013)

I posted that already you feg


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2013)

get out Warudo, IU stanning here since 2010.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2013)

You can't make me


----------



## Austin (Sep 26, 2013)

-waits for infinite-


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2013)

Austin said:


> -waits for infinite-



Don't need to wait long,


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2013)

Cara she's going for the gold!


----------



## Sansa (Sep 26, 2013)

Our Seobaby is growing up


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh poor bb, must have been awkward for her.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

She couldn't look any less interested


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2013)

better than yesterday


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2013)

> MTV EMA 2013 'Best Korea Act' Candidates: B.A.P / BOYFRIEND / EXO / SISTAR / U-KISS



one on this list is really out of place


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2013)

> B.A.P / BOYFRIEND / EXO / SISTAR / U-KISS



More like all em except for Sistar and Exo.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 27, 2013)

ukiss is on a new level of low tho 

jieun at her sexy best


----------



## Spica (Sep 27, 2013)

Rain's Angel said:


> one on this list is really out of place



SISTAR should know better than being women.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

Exo got this easy, gona vote for U-kiss


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey Ukiss' last single ranked 90, that's progress

it's actually pathetic because they ranked in top ten and have just kept going down.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 27, 2013)

u-kiss had a song this year?


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2013)

dat Busker Busker slayage


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2013)

Damn IU should delay her comeback. Everyone is gonna flop for atleast two weeks.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_drUgpMZjk#t=41[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2013)

Iu is about to kick every other female solo this year's ass.


----------



## lucky (Sep 27, 2013)

i'd let her kick my ass all night long.


----------



## lucky (Sep 27, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Choiza said he broke up with his girlfriend 2 months ago.
> 
> Him and Sulli are def. dating and that's disgusting.



i would not hesitate to date someone 14 years younger if i was 35.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2013)

Iu who?  I wish Cube would give Eunji a solo 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeC3P8P5b6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2013)

iu bores me to death.

the ga in collab is the only track i'm interested in. listened to both Real, Spring of a 20 Year Old and Last Fantasy recently and found Real vastly superior. Ever since hitting it big commercially, her music has veered too safe and standard for me. unless this is a huge game changer (i doubt it), I'm not really excited.

actually kpop has bored me in general lol


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2013)

Fuck HelloVenus is in NYC right now and I live here

I must see them! 

Fuck I think i missed them 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MqQ3Xg1B1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2013)

they left already 

they came last week i think? akp was tweeting about it


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2013)

The World said:


> Fuck HelloVenus is in NYC right now and I live here
> 
> I must see them!
> 
> ...



You were so close to them, envy


----------



## Yasha (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh, my favourite Paramore song


----------



## lucky (Sep 28, 2013)

hey yasha.  where's sange?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 28, 2013)

i actually get that reference, i'm proud of myself


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thE_KrVYWwM[/YOUTUBE]



lucky said:


> hey yasha.  where's sange?



I lol'ed.


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2013)

lucky said:


> hey yasha.  where's sange?



pssh

clearly making a manta style


edit: soyou and mad clown won today


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2013)

Omg all these Dota peeps 

I'm so proud of you tossers pek


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2013)

Yasha what you doing here? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS6xZa2HRmo[/YOUTUBE]

Hyo looking kinda winded but I still liked it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOBakSc7Qa8#t=136[/YOUTUBE]

I wonder how well they would do at a DDR arcade


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 28, 2013)

less crap version


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

Only watched that stage because of Kim Choding.

I despise Exo.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2013)

They're SM's best dancers imo

besides BoA


----------



## Naisutime (Sep 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=strqeiJ0Hfw[/YOUTUBE]

The aegyo...It's too stronk, I dunno if my heart can take it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iRItIb0xho[/YOUTUBE]

Soo good. I'm definitely going to follow these more closely.


----------



## lucky (Sep 28, 2013)

Taeyeon is Sm's best dancer cuz she's perfect and an angel and perfect.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm a Taeyeon bias but that statement is horribly inaccurate.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 29, 2013)

omfgg


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

omfgggg that video 

I lost it when the song started and it got loud as fuck.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2013)

Autism


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

So apparently exotics broke into Baekhyun's hyung's wedding and took pictures and a bunch of other shit.

Exo must hate their own fandom


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2013)

If this was in America Exo would be clobbering their own fandom every time one of those crazy bitches leapt on them to get a touch


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

Feel kind of bad for them really.

Their fandom sucks and now it's interfering with their personal life.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

> Baekhyun, I told you
> 
> Stop fooling around, or we don’t know what we’ll do next
> 
> ...


  

Exo must seriously hate their own fandom.

They're legit threatening him rn.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 29, 2013)

Exotics look so stupid right now.

They already got themselves banned from music shows, they'll probably get banned from appearing at concerts and Exo will either have to disband or go on Hiatus until they jump ship and find a new group to obsess over.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2013)

Saw it earlier, he must hate his fans but the truth is these psychos get a hard on by his hate. That's how pathetic they are.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2013)

Exofans should be sacrificed ala Cabin in the Woods style right Enno?


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BTBAJD2E4g[/YOUTUBE]

I like it, she seems so much more mature now.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Sep 30, 2013)

too much beauty 4 me ot handle in one day


----------



## Sansa (Sep 30, 2013)

I want a GG comeback.


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 1, 2013)

pretty sure that's planned for october

...oh hey look at the time


----------



## Deputy Myself (Oct 2, 2013)

that block b


----------



## NudeShroom (Oct 2, 2013)

dat block b in question


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2013)

FNC new band, gona be promoting in Japan





> kwangjin is cnblue's former bassist
> Drummer boy Jaehyun is Rainbow Jaekyung's younger brother


----------



## Sansa (Oct 2, 2013)

If GG comes back at the end of this month like they were rumoured to I'll die.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2013)

Did yoona get something done? he face is looking off.

Seohyun carries on looking more and more like Tifa from FF.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 2, 2013)

Yoong looks the same.


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 3, 2013)

One of my favourite groups is Block B. I have a friend who would look exactly like Zico in the Nalina MV, if he just bleached his hair. Needless to say, he's quite gorgeous, haha. Unfortunately, I had to miss Block B while they were on tour here because I was in hospital at the time, but I don't think it'll be too long before they're back. K-pop seems to just keep gaining popularity here.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2013)

Wtf is Yoonjo wearing but pek


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2013)

Lime  **


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBIn4EYOn0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2013)

I really liked Block B's Be the Light song, Very Good is okay too.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2013)

So like ummmmm, beenzino is legit perfect in the flesh omfg.

Dok2 got almost no cheers in comparison, it was kinda embarrassing but then i remembered i don't like dok2


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2013)

You went to see Beenzino Chlo?

I wanna see GG live so bad omfg.

And Hello Venus.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> And Hello Venus.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah I did.

Got home like 15 minutes ago (it's like 3am)

hoooooly shit he's perfect <33333

Dok2 looks more korean in person than he does in photos/videos

Urgh it's a thursday night tho, I thought it was friday for a bit.

I'll talk to you on skype tomorrow.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2013)

You got a problem with me stanning Lime Leo?


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2013)

^ 

Nope, knock yourself out


----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Oct 3, 2013)

I win. **


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 3, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

